# Shaunmac's Progress thread



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, im shaun, weigh 12 stone, 6 ft, super skinny!

Been going to the gym about 1 year.

Basically im just trying to get bigger and look not quite so weedy, this wont be updated every day like a lot of others are, but ill update as often as i can so everyone can see some progress.

Took some measurements this morning before going to the gym, never done any measuring before so i dont really know how good these are but ah well.

Left arm - 14.5"

Left forearm - 11.5"

Right Arm - 14"

Right forearm - 11.5"

Left calf - 13.5"

Left leg - 19.5"

Right calf - 13.5"

Right leg - 20"

Chest - 41.5"

Belly - 31"

Heres the most rescent pic ive got, taken about a week or so ago










Did arms today, heres my workout i did!

Warm-up set - Hammer curls

Hammer curls 3x8 16kg

Rope pushdows 3x8 Number 10 on rack (no idea what weight they are)

EZ preacher curls 3x8 10kg/side + 1x8 12.5kg/side

Skull cruchers 3x8 5kg/side

Tricep kickbacks 3x8 10kg

Burn-out - Cable curls 25 reps

Any comments welcome, thanks for reading!

Shaun


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

go to google and search "Rippetoes starting strength" and have a shot of that routine mate!

Then research the diet part of this forum and ensure you get 5-6 meals down your neck every day

Appropriate training routine + good nutrition and rest = solid gains!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today

Warm-up set - Leg press

Leg press 1x8 70kg 2x8 90kg

Squat 1x8 50kg 3x6 60kg

Calf raise 3x15 65kg

Leg curl 3x8 ??kg

Leg extension 1x2-3 (Was out of energy......)

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Friday was shoulers.

Warm-up set - Shoulder press

Dumbell shoulder press 1x8 22kg 2x6 24kg

Barbell shrugs 1x8 80kg 3x8 90kg

Side raises 3x8 10kg

Rear dumbell fly 3x8 12kg

(Cant remember weights from back/chest days so ill try remember to report on them next week)

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not updated in a bit.

Started taking Universal Animal M Stak today, concentration is up for sure, feel very energetic indeed!

Was arms today.

Warm-up set - Hammer curls

Hammer curls 3x8 16kg

Rope pushdows 1x8 30kg on rack + 2x8 32.5kg

EZ preacher curls 3x8 12.5kg/side + 1x8 10kg/side

Skull cruchers 2x8 10kg/side + 1x8 12.5kg/side

Tricep kickbacks 3x8 12kg

Burn-out - Cable curls 20 reps

Hoping to get some okay-ish gains from the M Stak, will keep updated as I go along!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Fúcking Matalan or was it Primarni?*

*I have them shorts


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I think matalan lol


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nearly finished the M-Stack, absolutely zero results, wouldnt recommend it tbh, waste of £40......


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

similar stats to me, subbed to thread.

Routine looks a bit mental though, what's your diet like as well? and how old are you?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Im 20, tbh my diets pretty crap. Trying to get a meal of some sort in every 3 hours (i know it should be every 2) but its hard with working shifts etc.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

On a different work out and have been for a few months, working okay.

PB's currently, not really came along much really, some have gone down but think im still gaining.

DB Bench 3x8 28kg

Deadlift 150kg x 1

Squat 3x8 55kg

DB Shoulder press 3x8 20kg

BB Shrugs 3x8 100kg

Standing calf raises 3x8 110kg

DB Concentration curls 20kg x 6

Currently taking Axis HT. Ive got an idol now who im following, called Scott Herman, joy to watch his video's and to see his facebook updates.

Here he is










Thanks for reading

Shaun


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

please plan to have better traps and delts than him


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

lol i wona see a video of ur lil arms benching 28key dumbs, will you do a vid and post it up matey on ur next chest day??


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Why would that be funny? It's obvious all you want to do is laugh. Which isn't really that entertaining to me if I'm honest. I'm finding it hard enough to get bigger and stronger without people joking about it.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not been on here in a while. Just came off my second D-Bol cycle yesterday. After my 1st cycle I got to 12.5 stone and kept it all. Now I'm at about 13st 5, would ideally like to keep above 13 stone. Did bench on Monday, 3x8 80kg, did deadlift for the first time in a few months Friday and squat, 4x8 80kg squat, 4 reps on 150kg DL, and 1 rep on 180kg. Was quite pleased with myself after that. Will post pics in a couple of weeks after I've got to a weight and stick to it!

Thanks for looking

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Another quick update. Started a new training plan. a 5x5 more strength based routine. never done anything like it before and i cant feel it, only started this week so not going to be silly and say im gaining already. heres an updated pic, off-cycle, and 2 weeks out of PCT, at just over 12.5 stone, struggling to keep weight on due to shabby diet and shifts at work nackering eating pattern.

Heres an updated pic










Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Got a new deadlift PB on friday. Got 190 x 4!

Was well chuffed with it


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not updated in a while. Rescently started a new training plan. What do you guys reckon?

Monday - Arms

Dips 3 x 10-12

Close grip smith bench 3 x 10

Barbell curl 3 x 10

Rope pushdown 3 x 10

Reverse cable curl 3 x 12-15

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Dumbbell preacher curl 3 x 10

Wrist curl 3 x 15-20

Tuesday - Legs

Squat 5 x 5 ( warm up first )

Leg extension 3 x 15

Leg curl 3 x 15

Stiff leg deadlift 3 x 10

Leg press 3 x 10-15

Standing calf raise 3 x 15-20

Seated calf raise 3 x 15-20 ( drop sets with low rep higher weight )

Wednesday - Shoulders

Seated smith press 5 x 5 ( warm up first )

Front + side raise 3 x 8 ( super set)

Dumbbell shrug 3 x 10

EZ upright row 3 x 10

Rear fly 3 x 10 ( or super set with another exercise )

Thursday - Back

Wide grip pull ups 4 x 5

Bent over row 3 x 10

Deadlift 5 x anything really

Close grip row 3 x 10

Lat pulldown + machine row 3 x 10 ( super set, swap first exercise weekly )

Friday - Chest

Barbbell bench 4 x 5-10

Dumbbell incline bench 3 x 10

Cable crossover 3 x 12-15 ( super set high + low )

Flys 3 x 10

Decline bench 3 x 10

Does that look okay? Too much? Too little? I'm after getting bigger and stronger. Been training 2.5/3 years now so feel I need to throw a few super sets in there.

Any advice welcome

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Oops double post


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Bit of an update. Well settled into my new gym, been there I think nearly 2 months.

Did legs today, given up on freeweight squats as they hurt my back, and I can't keep my form if I start putting anything above 70kg on.

Hack squat

2 warm up sets, no weight. 2 x 10 20kg/side

Leg press

1 x 12 64kg/side. 2 x 12 69kg/side

SLDL

3 x 10 65kg (dont enjoy these as they pump my lower back more than any other exercise)

Lying leg curl

2 x 12 15kg/side. 1 x 12 17.5kg/side

Standing calf raises (superset toes in and toes out)

2 x 12 number 5. 1 x 12 number 6

Seated calf raises

3 x 15 30kg/side

Leg extension (squeeze at top of last rep per set for 5 seconds)

1 x 12 15kg/side. 2 x 12 17.5kg/side

Thanks for reading!

Shaun


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Keep it up mate. What do you weigh in at now?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm currently weighing between 13.5-14 stone. On dbol though, so will be holding water


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders + Triceps today

Seated smith press

1 x 10 no weight, 1 x 6 10kg/side, 5 x 5 20kg/side

Seated DB lateral raise

3 x 10 7.5kg

Rear delt machine

2 x 10 46kg, 1 x 10 59kg

Dips

3 x 12 Bodyweight

Close Grip Bench

1 x 5 65kg, 4 x 5 75kg

Rope pushdown (short rests between sets)

7 x 10 35kg

BB Shrugs

1 x 10 65kg, 2 x 10 105kg

And that was shoulders and tris today! Had quite a good workout to be honest, dont directly train front delts as i do Dips and they hit my front delts pretty nicely.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + Back today

Incline BB Bench

Warm up set, 1 x 10 65kg, 2 x 10 75kg, 1 x 8 75kg

Pull ups

3 x 8 Bodyweight

Flat DB bench

2 x 10 30kg/side, 1 x 10 32.5kg/side

SUPERSET

BB Bent over row

1 x 10 65kg, 1 x 10 75kg, 1 x 8 75kg

Fly machine

2 x 10 120kg, 1 x 10 134kg

SUPERSET

Lat pulldown

3 x 8 number 6

Straight arm pulldown

3 x 10 number 4

Finished up with a couple of minutes chest + back stretches

Nearly threw up afterwards, always seem to feel like it after I have eggs for breakfast. But I did push myself quite hard to be honest.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, was pathetically hot in the gym today and was heaving so didnt have as long a session as i was hoping, and i nearly died when i got back to my car, which was luckily parked in the shade! Was my last session before I go on holiday on Saturday with my girlfriend.

Hack squat

2 x warm up, 1 x 10 20kg/side, 2 x 10 25kg/side

Leg press

1 x 12 69kg/side, 2 x 12 74kg/side

Lying leg curl

1 x 12 17.5kg/side, 1 x 10 17.5kg/side, 1 x 8 15kg/side

Seated calf raise

4 x 20 20kg/side

Was meant to be doing leg extension after and standing calf raise, but was that hot and sweaty i just had to get out of there.

Thanks for reading

Shaun


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

oioi shaun, gj on the weight gain trying to get to 13st myself

how comes no squats?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, I can't get my form correct on freeweights squats, as soon as I try to put any weight on the bar my form goes out the window. Hack squat is serving me good at the moment so I'll see how I get on with that


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

m8 ur missing out big time without those nasty bastards lol u should defo practice it, if i can squat a few plates a aside with my chicken legs anyone can ahah, have a goodun on ur holiday, cant wait for mine


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a brill holiday, got back in a propoer gym today, there was a gym in my hotel but it wasnt that good.

anyway, todays antics

Chest + Triceps

Incline DB

warm up set, 2 x 10 30's, 1 x 10 20's (got passed up 30's for a final set but the lad didnt pass them up well cos hes mega short, and I hurt my forearm so couldnt even move the 30's for a 3rd set)

Flat Flys

1 x 10 12.5's, 2 x 10 15's, 1 x 10 17.5's

Incline cable flys

2 x 10 17/side, 1 x 10 23/side

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 10 20/side

Close grip bench

2 x 8 65kg, 1 x 8 55kg

Tricep kickbacks

3 x 12 10kg

Thanks for reading!

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Aching a lot after the session.

Here's what I did

Hack squat

Warm-up set, 1 x 10 20kg/side, 2 x 10 22.5kg/side

45 degree leg press

3 x 12 64kg/side

Lying leg curl

1 x 12 15kg/side, 1 x 10 17.5kg/side, 1 x 10 15kg/side

Romanian deadlift (Using no bigger than 15kg plates to help get a better ROM)

3 x 8 85kg

Seated calf raise

3 x 15 30kg/side (2 of the sets I got off and did 20 reps of standing up raises)

Leg extension

3 x 12 15kg/side

Standing calf raises (all drop sets + weight is just in numbers)

1 x 10 6,4,2. 2 x 10 8,6,4,2

Finished up with some stretches.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back + Biceps today

BB Bent over rows

warm up set, 1 x 10 65kg, 2 x 10 75kg

Pull ups

3 x 5 bodyweight

Close grip cable row

3 x 10 number 12

Wide grip lat pulldown

3 x 10 number 10

Straight bar curl (Short bar)

2 x 10 5kg/side, 1 x 10 7.5kg/side

Incline DB curls

1 x 10 10kg/side, 1 x 5 10kg/side, 2 x 6 7.5kg/side

Was so pumped by the second set of incline curls i could barely move anything, thats why the rep ranges are a bit odd.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Deadlift, shoulders + triceps

Deadlift

1 x 8 65kg, 1 x 6 105kg, 1 x 5 145kg, 2 x 4 185kg, 1 x 4 145kg

Seated smith shoulder press

Warm up set, 3 x 5 20kg/side, 1 x 5 21.25kg/side

Seated lat raise SS seated front raise (dumbbells)

2 x 10 7.5kg, 1 x 10 5kg

Close grip bench

2 x 8 65kg, 2 x 8 70kg

Lying cable tricep extension

3 x 10 35kg

One arm dumbbell shrug SS rear delt fly

3 x 10 35kg shrug + 52kg fly

Rope pushdown

3 x 10 35kg

Had quite a good workout today, got really hot and sweaty deadlifting so I had to go wet my face, but I was okay afterward

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today. Had a mate with me so had a good session

Incline DB bench

Warm up set, 2 x 10 30kg/hand, 1 x 8 30kg/hand

Flat BB bench

2 x 8 65kg, 1 x 10 65kg

Flat flys

2 x 10 15kg/hand, 1 x 10 17.5kg/hand

Incline cable fly

2 x 12 17kg, 1 x 8 22kg

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 15 20kg/side, 1 x 10 25kg/side

Enjoyed it today with my mate

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today

Hack squat

Warm up set, 3 x 10 21.25kg/side

Leg press

3 x 12 69kg/side

Romanian deadlift

3 x 8 87.5kg

Lying leg curl

1 x 12 15kg/side, 2 x 12 16.25kg/side

Seated calf raise

3 x 15 30kg/side

Standing calf raise

1 x 15 no 5. 1 x 8 no 8,6,4 (drop set). 1 x 8 no 10,8,6 (drop set) + burn out free standing

Leg extension

3 x 12 16.25kg/side (hold at top last rep of last set)

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Arms today

Close grip bench

Warm up set, 1 x 8 65kg, 3 x 8 80kg

Barbell curl (short bar)

3 x 10 10kg/side

Dips

1 x 15 BW, 1 x 15 BW+10kg, 2 x 10 BW+15kg

Seated DB curl (palms inward)

3 x 10 15kg/hand

Reverse cable curls

3 x 10 28kg

Rope pushdown

7 x 8-12 reps, 3 x 41kg, 4 x 35kg

One arm machine curls

1 x 25 number 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today

Pull ups

3 x 8

BB Bent over row

2 x 8 75kg, 1 x 8 70kg

Close grip hammer row

1 x 10 20kg/side, 3 x 10 30kg/side

Lat pulldown

3 x 10 number 10

Hammer strength pulldown (one arm at a time)

3 x 10 20kg/side

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought id post some progress pics up just for the sake of it, all taken on my phone, so excuse the quality









Thanks for looking!

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Deadlift, shoulders + calves today

Deadlift

1 x 8 65kg, 1 x 6 105kg, 1 x 5 145kg, 2 x 5 185kg, 1 x 5 145kg

Seated smith machine press

1 x 5 20kg/side, 4 x 5 21.25kg/side

Seated lat raise SS seated front raise

2 x 10 7.5kg/hand, 1 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Rear delt fly SS DB shrug

1 x 10 59kg + 37.5kg DB, 2 x 10 65kg + 37.5kg DB

Standing calf raise

4 x 25 no. 6

Seated calf raise

4 x 15 35kg/side

Lower backs aching like a bitch now, it's a good ache though!

Thanks for reading

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

On days at work again this week, so monday-friday routine again.

Chest today

Incline DB bench

2 x 10 + 1 x 8 30kg/hand

Flat BB bench

1 x 10 65kg, 2 x 8 75kg

Flat flys

2 x 10 15kg/hand, 1 x 10 17.5kg/hand

Incline cable fly

2 x 12 + 1 x 10 17kg

Hammer strength chest press

1 x 15 25kg/side, 1 x 12 30kg/side, 1 x 12 25kg/side

Felt mega pumped after todays session, although i didnt think i had that good a session, was too hot in the gym today.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Absolute killer session, just about wanted to die, couldn't even finish, I was a mess lol. Good times!

Hack squat

Warm up set, 1 x 5 20kg/side, 4 x 5 40kg/side

Leg press

3 x 12 75kg/side

Lying leg curl

1 x 15, 1 x 12, 1 x 10 17.5kg/side

Leg extension

1 x 15 17.5kg/side, 2 x 12 15kg/side

Just about ready to die after that so couldn't do SLDL and calves. Could barely stand up, what a shirt lifter lol

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Arms today

Close grip bench

warm up set, 1 x 8 75kg, 2 x 8 85kg

Barbell Curl

1 x 10 25kg, 2 x 10 35kg

Dips

1 x 15 BW +10kg, 2 x 15 BW +15kg

Incline DB curl

3 x 10 12.5kg/side

Reverse cable curl

3 x 10 53kg

Rope pushdown (FST-7, 30 seconds rest between sets)

5 x 12 35kg, 2 x 10 35kg

Hammer strength machine curl

1 x 25 25??/each arm

Standing calf raise, freestanding calf raise + toes elevated freestanding calf raise (Tri-set)

3 x 15/exercise number 6

Good session today, legs still feeling horendous from yesterday.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Upper back today

Pull ups

3 x 8 BW

BB Bent over row

3 x 8 75kg

Close grip hammer row

1 x 10 30kg/hand, 2 x 10 40kg/hand

Hammer strength lat pulldown

2 x 10 25kg/side, 1 x 10 30kg/side

That was upper back today. Reasonable session, talked to a guy at the gym today about getting hold of some bits for me. So hopefully going to be taking the plunge in the next few months.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Great progression mate!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Fat!

Not had much activity here from others, nice to seea comment every so often from someone other than me haha

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> Thanks for the kind words Fat!
> 
> Not had much activity here from others, nice to seea comment every so often from someone other than me haha
> 
> ...


I don't know why mate as you have clearly made a lot of progress from the 1st page maybe people just don't see it..

Hows your diet and have you taken any cycles?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Diet is okay, not perfect. I try to eat as much good stuff as possible, today ive had.

6:45 30g shake

7:15 3 scrambled eggs, dash whole milk, olive spread + a banana (ran out of bread)

10:00 10 ritz crackers + philladelphia + banana

12:00 half tesco small baguette, 160g ham, bit of cheese, some crisps, apple, cupcake

14:30 5 ritz crackers + philladelphia, 30g protein shake

15:30 6g aminos, 3g L-arginine, banana

16:45 6g aminos, 30g protein shaked

18:00 200g chicken breast + 200-250g baked potato and olive spread

Probably chicken breast and potato again later, followed by a pint of full fat milk before bed.

Its not that great really and dont know the macros, but its serving me okay at the minute.

Ive done a few dbol cycles before, came off about 3 weeks ago. All my prevous cycles before the one i just did were a waste of time, diet went down the pan after every one and lost all the gains i made, all my fault of course. But you live and learn.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Deadlift and Shoulders today, had a good workout today, felt pumped

Deadlift

1 x 10 65kg, 1 x 5 105kg, 1 x 5 145kg, 1 x 5 190kg, 1 x 5 185kg

Smith shoulder press

1 x 5 20kg/side, 1 x 5 25kg/side, 3 x 5 22.5kg/side

DB lat raise SS DB side raise

3 x 10 7.5kg/hand

Rear delt fly SS BB shrugs

3 x 10 66kg fly, 105kg shrug

Was going to do some calves too but had to go pick up my girlfriend so had to leave it


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Work has messed with my training this week, having to just go do a bit and only got 3 days to train so doing a push pull legs workout, mainly focussing on lagging body parts these 3 sessions.

Push today!

Incline DB bench

1 x 8 32.5kg, 2 x 10 30kg

Flat DB fly

2 x 10 17.5kg/hand

Incline cable fly

2 x 12 17kg/side

Smith shoulder press

1 x 5 20kg/side, 2 x 8 15kg/side

Close grip bench

1 x 8 70kg, 1 x 8 65kg, 1 x 8 55kg

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 15 20kg/side

Rope pushdown

3 x 12 35kg

Triceps didn't have much strength today, but oh well. Did well on incline DB so was reasonably happy

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Good progress from first page, disappointing not to see squats week in week out you're missing out on a LOT of overall growth there. Why did you run just dbol out of interest?

Just looking at diet mate have you improved it at all because it's not great IMO...?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I do do squats. Just not freeweight. I do hack squats. I get to about 25kg/side freeweight squatting and my form just vanishes and I put a lot of strain on my back when i do so. And I find hack squat doesn't put the strain on your back anywhere near as much.

I just chose dbol for a starter cycle really, to break myself into AAS with a relatively cheap bulker, served me well the last cycle, but not the others really.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pull day today. Giving myself a rest from deadlift this week though

Pull ups

3 x 8 BW

Bent over row

3 x 8 75kg

Close grip machine row

1 x 10 30kg/side, 2 x 10 40kg/side

Short bar curl

2 x 10 10kg/side, 1 x 10 5kg/side

BB shrugs

4 x 10 105kg

Reverse cable curl

2 x 10 54kg, 1 x 10 47kg

Hammer strength lat pulldown

2 x 10 30kg/side, 1 x 10 32.5kg/side

Machine one arm curl

2 x 10 25kg (no rest between sets)

Felt good after today's workout, nice and pumped, and felt strong

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, struggled to walk out but it was a good session

Hack squat

warm up set, 1 x 5 20kg/side, 4 x 5 40kg/side

Leg press

3 x 10 75kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 15 + 1 x 10 15kg/side

Leg extension

2 x 15 + 1 x 10 15kg/side

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today, really good session

Incline DB

Warm up set, 2 x 10 32.5kg/hand, 1 x 10 30kg/hand

Flat BB

4 x 5 85kg

Flat DB fly

3 x 10 17.5kg/hand

Incline cable fly

2 x 12 17kg, 1 x 10 23kg

Hammer strength machine press

1 x 15, 1 x 11 25kg/side

Felt strong today, had 4 days rest so was well ready to get back into the gym and felt fresh.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff Shaun,

Keep up the hard work and continue to improve, going well fella.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff Shaun,
> 
> Keep up the hard work and continue to improve, going well fella.


Thanks for the kind words Matt!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, had a good session

Hack squat

Warm up set, 1 x 5 20kg/side, 4 x 5 41.25kg/side

Leg press

3 x 12 80kg/side

SLDL

3 x 10 90kg

Lying leg curl

2 x 12 + 1 x 11 17.5kg/side

TRI-SET

Standing calf raise, bodyweight toes elevated calf raise, flat calf raises

3 x 15 no 6

Leg extension

3 x 12 17.5kg/side

Finished up with 5 minutes stretching, think thats the main reason my calf went a bit funny, because i didnt stretch. Going to make sure i keep on stretching after legs/calves from now on.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back, Deadlift + Calves today, good session again.

Wide grip pull ups

3 x 8 BW

BB Bent over row

3 x 8 75kg

Close grip hammer row

1 x 10 40kg/side, 2 x 10 45kg/side

Deadlift

1 x 8 65kg, 1 x 5 105kg, 1 x 5 145kg, 2 x 4 185kg

Hammer strength pulldown

3 x 10 30kg/side

Tri-set - Standing calf raise, toes raised BW calf raise, floor standing BW calf raise

2 x 15 no.6, 2 x 15 no.7

Was disappointed in my deadlift but it was probably because i did it so late on in the session, and ive been doing it at the beginning of my session for a while. But oh well, still pulled enough for my liking!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and arms today. Session started off good, but it got so muggy I couldn't take it so I just ended up leaving as my workout was going to ****

Smith shoulder press

Warm up set, 2 x 5 20kg/side, 3 x 5 22.5kg/side

Seated lat raise SS seated front raise

2 x 8 10kg/hand, 1 x 10 7.5kg/side

Close grip bench

3 x 8 80kg

Short bar curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

Dips

1 x 10 BW+10kg, 2 x 10 BW+20kg

Reverse cable curl

2 x 10 47kg, 1 x 10 35kg

One arm cable kickbacks

2 x 12 17kg, 1 x 12 11kg

Was meant to do pushdowns, hammer curls, and shrugs, but I couldn't take the heat, I was dripping

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuuf mate, keep at it progress will come on .


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers Matt! Seems to be coming, slowly but surely.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + Tri's today

Incline DB

warm up set, 1 x 8 35kg, 1 x 8 32.5kg, 1 x 8 30kg

Flat BB

1 x 5 85kg, 2 x 5 80kg

Incline cable fly

3 x 10 23kg/side

Close grip bench

3 x 8 65kg

Dips

1 x 10 BW+10kg, 2 x 9 BW

Rope pushdown

3 x 12 35kg

Hanging knee raises

4 x 12 10kg DB between feet

Reasonable session today, chest was good, nackered myself a bit though so tri's didnt get an amazing workout

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, good session. Knees haven't been feeling too good the last few leg sessions, might start wearing wraps

Hack squat

Warm up set, 1 x 5 20kg/side, 3 x 5 42.5kg/side

SLDL

3 x 8 95kg

Leg press

3 x 8 90kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 8 17.5 kg/side, 1 x 7 20kg/side

Seated calf raise

3 x 15 35kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 15 no.8

Seated cable crunch

4 x 12 no.4

Just realised I forgot to do leg extension, what an absolute tool.....

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back + Biceps today, hurt my back at work yesterday so didnt go heavy.

Pull ups

3 x 8 BW

BB Bent over row

3 x 8 70kg

Close grip hammer strength row

3 x 10 45kg/side

Hammer strength lat pulldown

1 x 10 22.5kg/side, 2 x 10 25kg/side

Short bar curl

3 x 10 5kg/side

Incline DB curl

3 x 10 10kg/hand

Cable side bend (stood on platform)

4 x 12 35kg


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Deadlift, shoulders + calves today. Didn't want to go heavy on deadlift today, was feeling a bit drained

Deadlift

1 x 10 65kg, 1 x 8 105kg, 3 x 5 145kg

BB shoulder press

Warm up set, 4 x 5 55kg

DB lat raise SS DB front raise

3 x 8 10kg/hand

Machine rear fly

1 x 12 49.5kg, 1 x 15 49.5kg, 1 x 15 56.5kg

BB shrugs

3 x 12 85kg

Standing calf raise (15 reps heels parallel to down, 15 reps heels parallel to up)

4 x 30 no.8

Hanging knee raise

1 x 12 10kg between knees, 3 x 12 15kg between knees

That was all for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Started my test + dbol cycle yesterday. Just got over a horrific cold/flu, so energy levels still not at best.

Trained chest today

Incline DB

Warm up set, 1 x 8 35kg, 1 x 7 35kg, 1 x 6 32.5kg

Flat BB

4 x 5 80kg

Flat DB fly

3 x 10 17.5kg

Incline cable fly

4 x 12 17kg/side

Hammer strength chest press

1 x 20 22.5kg/side, 1 x 16 22.5kg/side

Cable crunches

4 x 12 no.5

Really good pump today, enjoyed getting back in the gym after 4 days off

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, still feeling very weak, can't wait for this cycle to kick in.

Horrific day as regards eating, been mega busy at work, followed by mega busy afterwards. Only just got back from the gym and my plan was to go at 2.

Hack squat

Warm up set, 1 x 5 20 kg/side, 3 x 5 40kg/side

Leg press

3 x 8 90kg/side

SLDL

3 x 8 90kg

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 15kg/side

Standing calf raise

1 x 12 no.8, 2 x 15 no.6

Seated calf raise

3 x 15 30kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 15kg/side

Day off the gym tomorrow, and having a Chinese, can't wait tbh. Just to go home from work. Get into bed, and do naff all

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back + biceps today, quite a good workout today, arms were pretty pumped

Wide pull-ups

1 x 5 BW, 3 x 5 BW+5kg

BB bent over row

1 x 8 70kg, 2 x 8 75kg

Hammer close grip row

1 x 10 40kg/side, 1 x 10 45kg/side, 1 x 10 50kg/side

Hammer lat pulldown

3 x 10 30kg/side

Short bar curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

DB preacher curl (palms inward)

3 x 8 10kg/hand

Standing calf raise ( tri-set machine, toes raised + toes on floor )

1 x 15 no.6, 2 x 15 no.8

Knee raises

4 x 12 +15kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Deadlift, shoulders + triceps today. Saw an old school friend I haven't seen for years so once he got there, my workout went a bit sour as I spent a fair while talking to him

Deadlift

1 x 10 65kg, 1 x 5 105kg, 1 x 5 145kg, 2 x 5 185kg

DB shoulder press

Warm up set, 2 x 8 + 1 x 5 27.5kg/hand

Seated lat raise SS front raise

3 x 8 10kg/hand

Close grip bench

3 x 8 75kg

Dips

3 x 10 BW+10kg

Shrugs

2 x 15 40kg/side

Rope pushdown

3 x 12 no idea of weight

Hammer strength shoulder press

1 x 20 + 1 x 10 10kg/side

Was a bit half ****d but I was quite happy slowing down the end of my session once is seen my mate.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Thought I'd try my hand at freeweight squat again as I really do want to do it. Lower back was aching a bit from deadlift yesterday but still went okay, last set on 95 was a bit of a struggle, I think because of my lower back, but I was okay

BB squat

1 x 10 bar, 1 x 8 45kg, 1 x 6 65kg, 1 x 5 85kg, 2 x 5 95kg

SLDL

3 x 8 95kg

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 16.25kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 16.25kg/side

Seated calf raise

4 x 15 35kg/side

Finished with a bit of and and some leg stretches.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good mate,

Repped, keep up the hard work, and looks like your making good gains.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Matt. Gains are coming slowly, which will do for me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Strong deadlift !


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Last 2 days havnt exactly been amazing. Quick turnaround. To wake up and find the dogs been put down. Was gutted so haven't been eating that good the past 2 days and have been pretty down. Hopefully tomorrow when I get back training it'll all come back together.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Last 2 days havnt exactly been amazing. Quick turnaround. To wake up and find the dogs been put down. Was gutted so haven't been eating that good the past 2 days and have been pretty down. Hopefully tomorrow when I get back training it'll all come back together.


Sorry to hear mate, hope your okay dude. Stay strong. :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks matt. Hopefully going to start putting on the weight in the next few weeks. Been on cycle just over a week now. I went up about 4lb, but weighed myself this morning and theyve fallen off again. Plenty of time left though


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today. Really good session today

Incline DB

2 x 10 35kg/hand (NEW PB)

1 x 6 35kg/hand

Flat BB

2 x 5 85kg

2 x 5 75kg

Flat DB fly

3 x 10 17.5kg/hand

Incline cable fly

2 x 12 23kg/side

2 x 12 17kg/side

Hammer strength bench press

3 x 20 20kg/side (NEW PB)

Really happy with today's session

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today

Squat

2 x warm up sets

1 x 8 65kg

2 x 5 95kg

1 x 5 90kg

Leg press

3 x 8 90kg/side

SLDL

3 x 8 97.5kg

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 17.5kg/side

Leg extension

1 x 10 17.5kg/side

2 x 10 22.5kg/side

Standing calf raise

4 x 15 no.8

Seated calf raise

4 x 10 30kg/side

Was meant to do abs too but took my girlfriend with me and couldn't be ****d with her moaning so I didn't bother

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back + Biceps today. Feel like I might have pulled my back a little, it's sort of in between my shoulder blades, near my left shoulder blade. And it aches if I breathe in deep. Happened before and it disappeared after a few days.

Wide grip pull ups

1 x 5 BW

2 x 5 BW+5kg

1 x 5 BW+10kg

BB bent over row

3 x 8 80kg

Deadlift

1 x 5 105kg

1 x 5 145kg

1 x 5 195kg

1 x 2 185 (that's when back went funny so stopped)

Hammer strength close grip row

3 x 10 50kg/side

Short bar curl

1 x 10 5kg/side

2 x 10 11.25kg/side

Preacher DB curl (palms in)

2 x 10 10kg/hand

1 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Hammer strength lat pulldown

2 x 10 30kg/side

SUPERSET

Preacher EZ curl

2 x 10 5kg/side

That was all for today. Arms felt mega pumped today, about to explode! Which was fun.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff Shaunmac,

Well done buddy, nice deadlifting.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers Matt, trying to get the weight up but the deadlift is seriously hard for me now. I don't know how much more I've got in me


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Decided I'm going to gve it a rest today cos of my back, especially with it being shoulders. Back to the gym tomorrow to do legs hopefully


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay so I went to the gym anyway. Back feels better after the workout. Maybe loosened it up a bit.

DB shoulder press

2 x 8 27.5kg/hand

1 x 6 27.5kg/hand

DB lat raise (seated)

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Close grip bench

1 x 8 85kg

1 x 9 87.5kg

1 x 7 87.5kg

Dips

1 x 10 BW

2 x 10 BW+10kg

DB front raise

3 x 10 10kg/hand

SUPERSET

Machine rear delt fly

3 x 10 52kg

BB shrug

1 x 12 95kg

2 x 12 105kg

Rope pushdown

3 x 12 42kg

2 x 12 35kg

That's it for today, good session, was quite busy but still got on everything

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Good session, squats went well.

BB squat

1 x 5 65kg

1 x 5 95kg

1 x 5 105kg

1 x 5 95kg

Leg press

3 x 8 95kg/side

Lying leg curl

4 x 10 17.5kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 15 no.8

Leg extension

3 x 10 22.5kg/side

Seated calf raise

3 x 15 30kg/side

Rope crunches

4 x 12

Cable side bend

4 x 12

Really happy with today's session. Especially seeing as I was nights last night

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Lovely legs again! Gotta buzz for legs

BB squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 8 45kg

1 x 5 65kg

2 x 5 105kg

1 x 5 95kg

Leg press

2 x 8 100kg/side

1 x 8 102.5kg/side

Lying leg curl

1 x 10 16.25kg/side

3 x 10 17.25kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 15 no.9

Seated calf raise

3 x 15 25kg/side

Leg extension

1 x 10 20kg/side

1 x 10 22.5kg/side

1 x 10 25kg/side

Cable crunch

4 x 12

Cable side bend

4 x 12

Really good session today, here's a video of squats






Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today. Mega pumped. Really happy with the incline DB press!

Incline DB

1 x 10 37.5kg/ hand

1 x 8 37.5kg/hand

1 x 8 32.5kg/hand

Flat BB

1 x 5 90kg

2 x 5 85kg

Flat DB fly

3 x 10 17.5kg/hand

Incline cable fly

2 x 12 23kg/side

1 x 10 25.5kg/side

1 x 10 29kg/side

Hammer strength chest press

1 x 20 22.5kg/side

1 x 17 22.5kg/side

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good workout mate, loving the volume, Keep at it Shaun, your building some good strength up mate! :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good workout mate, loving the volume, Keep at it Shaun, your building some good strength up mate! :thumb:


Thanks Matt! I was really pleased with today's workout. Glad to see you've got back into the swing of training after your hiccup.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, just a mental hiccup, But smashing big just below the knee on deadlift so a long pull went up to 220kg as you'll see in my journal, feeling good tbh mate, not long til my comp and I can't wait to be on stage.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good lad! I've got a 215 off the floor but never tried rack pulls. Only deadlift once a week so not too fussed about pulls.

Keep up the good work and keep those numbers soaring!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Bit of a disappointing session today. There were some power lifters at the gym today and I asked them for advice on deadlift and they basically said I'm doing it wrong. Not getting my back end down enough and not keeping my chest up enough. So I stripped the weight down a lot and still couldn't move it. So basically got to start from the beginning deadlifting again. Plus I've been told the bars at my gym aren't 25kg like I was lead to believe, they're more like 19-20kg. Which means ally barbell lifts are wrong by 5kg.

Anyway here's today's workout

Pull ups

2 x 5 BW

2 x 5 BW+5kg

BB bent over row

3 x 8 75kg

Close grip hammer row

1 x 10 50kg/side

1 x 8 50kg/side

1 x 10 40kg/side

Deadlift

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 140kg

1 x 5 180kg

(then spoke to the power lifters and couldn't move 140 off the floor how they said)

Short bar curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

DB preacher curl (palms in grip)

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

That's it for today, lost motivation when I started deadlifting so my workout wasn't brilliant

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff buddy keep it going.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers Matt. Bit disappointed about my deadlift but oh well. I'll get it eventually


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back in the gym today after Monday-Thursday off. Was meant to go yesterday but after the drive from Newcastle to Scarborough, then back to s****horpe. Plus I had bad hayfever, the last thing I wanted to do was legs.

Shoulders + tri's today

DB shoulder press

1 x 10 22.5kg/hand

1 x 10 27.5kg/hand

1 x 8 27.5kg/hand

Side raise SS bent over rear raise

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

1 x 8 10kg/hand

Close grip bench

3 x 8 80kg

Dips

3 x 10 BW+10kg

BB shrugs

3 x 12 110kg

Machine rear delt fly (less than 30 sec rest)

5 x 10 45kg

Rope pushdown

3 x 12

Still feeling a little nackered from the hayfever, I always seem to get it pretty bad, but I had a good time camping with the girlfriend so ah well.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today. Glad to be back into the swing of my normal routine again now that I'm back at work.

Incline DB bench

2 x 10 37.5kg/hand

1 x 8 37.5kg/hand

Flat BB bench

2 x 5 85kg

2 x 5 90kg

Incline cable fly

1 x 12 29kg/hand

3 x 12 23kg/hand

Flat DB fly

3 x 10 20kg/hand

Hammer strength chest press

1 x 20 25kg/side

1 x 20 20kg/side

Thanks for looking!

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Car broke down the other day so been biking to work and to the gym yesterday. Both 7.2 mile round trips. I've not rode a bike since I started driving 5 years ago. So my legs were already aching like hell!

Squat

1 x 5 60kg

2 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 90kg

Leg press

3 x 8 100kg/side

Lying leg curl

5 x 10 17.5kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 22.5kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 10 (3 x tri-sets)

Seated calf raise

3 x 20

Cable crunch

4 x 12

That was it for today. Legs are ready to fall off.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tri's today. Definitely feeling more benefit doing dumbbells over the bar on shoulder press. Much better feel to it for me.

Yesterday was my last day on dbol so now it's time for the test to do its job!

Seated DB press

1 x 10 27.5kg/hand

2 x 8 30kg/hand

Seated lat raise

2 x 10 12.5kg/hand

1 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Bent over rear raise

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Close grip bench

2 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 90kg

Dips

3 x 12 BW+10kg

BB shrugs

3 x 10 120kg

Rope pushdown (FST-7)

7 x 8-12 41kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

subbed

good luck mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just checked back to beginning of my cycle and from what I've got so far I can see the following increases, in just under 5 weeks

Close grip bench 70kg to 90kg

Incline DB bench 30kg to 37.5kg (going for 40 next week)

Leg press 140 to 200

Pleased so far. Disappointed I didn't do freeweights squat from week 1, but doing hack squat has helped me to do BB squat in the end


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Woke up this afternoon after my night shift. Feeling crap. Had hayfever the past few days that won't disappear.

Wide grip pull ups

1 x 5 BW

3 x 5 BW+5kg

BB bent over row

3 x 6 80kg

Hammer strength close grip row

1 x 10 50kg/side

1 x 8 50kg/side

1 x 10 40kg/side

Deadlift

1 x 60kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 3 140kg

1 x 1 180kg

1 x 1 200kg

1 x 1 220kg new PB!!!!! Mega buzzing!!

Short bar curl

4 x 8 11.25kg/side

Preacher DB curl (palms facing in)

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Hammer strength lat pulldown

3 x 10 30kg/side

Absolutely buzzing with the deadlift, on the way to the gym I thought, you know what. I'm off for a PB today. And it didn't even feel that heavy, was well chuffed

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

nice one on the dead lift pb mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks tg123. Was really pleased with it. Might try 230 in a few weeks. See how things go.

Back to business, back in the gym after 4 days off. Reached my goal for incline DB press. Today was chest + bi's

Incline DB press

Warm up set

2 x 8 40kg/hand

1 x 6 40kg/hand

Flat BB press

3 x 5 90kg

1 x 5 80kg

Incline cable fly

2 x 10 29kg/side

2 x 10 22kg/side

Flat DB fly

3 x 10 20kg/hand

Short bar curl

4 x 8 12.5kg/side

DB preacher curl (palms inward)

3 x 8 15kg/hand

Hammer strength machine press

2 x 20 22.5kg/side

SUPERSET

Hammer strength one arm machine curl

2 x 15 25

Thought my biceps were going to explode after todays workout. Loved it!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Worked out my macros for today. Just for a rough guide. I don't eat the same every day by any means, but today I've had

300 protein

250 carbs

150 fats

Not too bad for lean bulk I don't think. Maybe could do with fats a little lower and carbs a bit higher.

It's around 3700 calories if my myfitnesspal app is correct


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Was annoyed about my squat, but it was probably a bit ambitious going for it anyway

Squat

3 x warm up sets

1 x 3 110kg (failed at 3, wanted 5)

1 x 5 100kg

2 x 5 90kg

Leg press

3 x 8 105kg/side

Lying leg curl

5 x 10 17.5kg/side

Standing calf raise

4 x 12

Leg extension

3 x 10 22.5kg/side

Seated calf raise

3 x 30 20kg/side

Finished up with 5-10 mins stretching.

Legs felt much better after the stretching because they didn't feel very good after the squat failure

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs are aching now. Just got in from watching Expendables 2. Brilliant film but diet wasn't perfect because of a cinema visit.

So here's today's macros

Protein 270g

Carbs 380g

Fat 190g

4300 calories total.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today was back day. Absolutely killed it!

Wide grip pull ups

1 x 8 BW

2 x 5 BW+7.5kg

1 x 5 BW+5kg

BB bent over row

2 x 8 80kg

1 x 6 80kg

Close grip row

3 x 10 no.13

Deadlift

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 140kg

1 x 5 180kg

1 x 5 200kg NEW PB!

Mega wide grip lat pulldown

2 x 15 no.8

SUPERSET

Straight arm pulldown

2 x 15 no.4

I'm absolutely nackered after that!

Got 3 night shifts and quick turn around to do now. Not looking forward to it....

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Really annoyed today.

Turned up at the gym to find it shut. New opening hours as of 1st September. Yet the owners decided to put them in place already. Without telling anyone. Checked round all other gyms in local area, all shut. No session for me today. Was really pumped to go aswel. I'll have to go on one of my days off next week by the looks of it


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, not a brilliant workout. But okay. Think i need to get myself a full body stretching routine to perform. I stretch my legs after a workout, but before i started they felt really tight, especially my quads. Could barely even body squat to full depth so had to do stretches in between all my warm up sets for squats.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

2 x 5 80kg

2 x 5 90kg

Leg press

3 x 8 110kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 10 18.75kg/side

1 x 10 17.5kg/side

1 x 8 17.5kg/side

Donkey calf raise

3 x 25 BW

Seated calf raise

3 x 8 40kg/side (slipped off my knees last set, was going to go for 10)

Leg extension

2 x 10 23.75kg/side

1 x 10 22.5kg/side

Hanging knee raise

4 x 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Decided to work macros out for today. I dont do it every day so heres todays (as long as i eat everything in my remaining meals)

4800 cal

410 pro

370 carb

180 fat

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Went to the gym today after missing saturdays workout. Hurt my arm yesterday at work but took some paracetamols and felt better. Decided to go and have at least a bit of a session, as it felt fine this morning. Cut the workout short as i felt a twinge in my arm as i hit parallel on dips.

DB Shoulder press

1 x warm up set

2 x 10 30kg/hand

1 x 7 27.5kg/hand

DB lateral raise

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

1 x 10 10kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB bent over rear raise

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

1 x 10 10kg/hand

Close grip bench

2 x 8 85kg

1 x 6 80kg

Dips

2 x 10 BW+10kg

1 x 0 Arm twinged on way down of first rep, really didnt feel comfortable holding my bodyweight up so stopped dips at that

V bar pushdown

4 x 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Was out shopping for most of the day yesterday, so diet went down the pan. So decided to just make it a cheat day

breakfast - 5 scrambled eggs + 1 toast

dinner - greggs ham + cheese baguette + wotsits

snack - 2 x greggs chicken bakes

tea - chinese takeaway, chicken curry, chicken fried rice, chips, prawn crackers

snack - 3/4 sharing bag mars planets

snack - pint full fat milk

Will update later with gym session and todays macros if i can be bothered to work them out, so far had massive bowl shreddies (girlfriend claimed she had loads of eggs in at hers, but there wasnt any), 275g chicken breast + 200g new pots.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and biceps today. Good session today.

Incline DB bench

2 x 8 40kg/hand

1 x 7 40kg/hand

Flat BB bench

1 x 4 100kg

1 x 5 92.5kg

2 x 5 90kg

Flat DB fly

3 x 10 20kg/hand

Incline DB fly

3 x 10 20kg/hand

Short bar curl

1 x 8 10kg/side

2 x 8 12.5kg/side

DB preacher curl (palms facing in)

3 x 8 15kg/hand

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 20 22.5kg/side

SUPERSET

One arm machine curl

2 x 20 30 (lb I'm guessing)

Finished up with 10 mins of full body stretching. Trying to increase my flexibility a bit.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Had a good-ish workout. Struggling to find things to do for hamstrings as SLDL my upper back arches too much, also good mornings, bar just rolled up and down my back and was really uncomfortable.

Squat

1 x 15 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 5 95kg

3 x 5 90kg

Leg press

3 x 8 105kg/ side

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 17.5kg/side

Standing leg curl (on leg extension machine)

3 x 10 10kg/side

Standing calf raise (1/2 reps toes in, 1/2 reps toes out)

2 x 40 no.4

1 x 30 no.4

Seated calf raise

3 x 12 30kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 25kg/side

2 x sets of abs

10 mins stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Another update.

Missed the gym the last few days (started back today). Been getting hayfever really bad, had no energy, been sleeping most of the afternoon after ive been finishing work for the last few days, so had enough as ive been like this for months, when i get hayfever i get it really bad. Went to doctors yesterday and theyve given me some tablets, steroid tablets. Told me to come back in basically 2 weeks if i get it again between now and then, if so they'll be giving me a steroid injection. But should give me nye on immunity for 6 months so they said.

Right, onto my workout, Legs, first day back after an illness and it was legs, was being pretty brave but id rather do legs than anything else.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

2 x 5 90kg

1 x 5 95kg

Leg press

3 x 8 105kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 10 18.75kg/side

1 x 10 17.5kg/side

Standing leg curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

Standing calf raise (half set heels facing in, half facing out)

1 x 40 no.5

1 x 30 no.5

1 x 20 no.4

Seated calf raise

3 x 25 20kg/side

Seated leg extension

3 x 10 22.5kg/side

Ab rollout (nice and slow, hurt like hell, dont like them at all!)

3 x 8

Finished up with 10-15mins of stretching. Really getting into stretching now, feeling the benefits a lot if im honest. Would recommend it to anyone!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tri's today. Got a comment from a lad I haven't seen for a few weeks. He couldn't believe how big I look. All good!

DB shoulder press

1 x 15 warm up

3 x 8 30kg/hand

Seated DB lateral raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Bent over rear raise

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Close grip bench

1 x 8 90kg

1 x 6 90kg

1 x 8 80kg

Dips

3 x 10 BW+10kg

BB shrugs

3 x 10 130kg

Rope pushdown

4 x 10-12 47-41kg

SUPERSET

Rear delt fly machine

4 x 8-10 52kg

Finished up with 10-15m stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs again! Man I love legs.....

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

2 x 5 95kg

1 x 5 100kg

Leg press

3 x 8 110kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 10 18.75kg/side

1 x 10 17.5kg/side

Standing leg curl

3 x 10 11.25kg/side

Seated calf raise

4 x 12 30kg/side

Standing calf raise (toes facing in)

2 x 25 no.4

1 x 20 no.4

Leg extension (held for 10 seconds on last rep of last set)

3 x 10 25kg/side

Couple of sets of abs

10-15m stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Been away this weekend with it being my 10 days off which was nice. Back in the gym today. Chest + bi's

Incline DB bench

Warm up set

1 x 8 42.5kg/hand

2 x 8 40kg/hand

Flat BB bench

2 x 5 100kg

2 x 5 90kg

Flat DB fly

3 x 10 20kg/hand

Incline cable fly

2 x 10 29kg/side

2 x 10 23kg/side

Short bar curl

3 x 8 12.5kg/side

One arm DB preacher curl (palms inward)

3 x 10 15kg/hand

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 20 22.5kg/side

SUPERSET

Hammer strength curl machine

2 x 20 30?

That's it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today!

Pull ups

2 x 8 BW

1 x 6 BW

BB Bent over row

2 x 6 80kg

1 x 8 70kg

Close grip row

3 x 10 no.13

Deadlift

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 140kg

1 x 1 180kg

1 x 1 220kg

1 x 0 230kg GUTTED!! maybe shouldnt have done the 220 and gone straight for 230

Straight arm pulldown

2 x 10 no.4

1 x 10 no.5

MEGA wide grip pulldown

3 x 15 no.8

Thats it for today

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Had a good session. Been and looked at a new car today so in a good mood!

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

3 x 5 100kg

Leg press

3 x 8 112.5kg/side

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 18.75kg/side

Standing leg curl

3 x 10 11.25kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 25kg/side

Seated calf raise

3 x 25 25kg/side

Standing calf raise

1 x 12 no.7

3 x 12 no.8

Finished up with 15 minutes stretching.

Shoulders and tri's tomorrow and training with a mate so should be good tomorrow aswel!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tri's today. Didn't train with my mate as he couldn't get to the gym when I was going. Got some advice on my close grip bench, so back to basics on that for me next week.

DB shoulder press

Warm up set

1 x 10 32.5kg/side

1 x 8 32.5kg/side

1 x 8 30kg/side

Seated DB lateral raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/side

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

3 x 8 12.5kg/side

Close grip bench

1 x 8 90kg

1 x 6 90kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 6 70kg

Dips

2 x 8 BW

2 x 7 BW

BB shrugs

3 x 12 120kg

Rope pushdown

2 x 12 41kg

2 x 12 35kg

That's it for today. Back in the gym on Monday

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Weighed myself this morning. Quite upset tbh. Over the past week I've been really stressed, not sleeping very well. Not eating properly. I'm naturally a worrier but this week has been horrible, I've been going through selling my car. And buying a new one. It's been really stressful, loads of people letting me down for mine. Nearly didn't get the car I wanted. Vacuum hose came off the engine within minutes of picking it up. So I took it back for him to put on. I was nearly in tears when it came off as at the time I didn't know what it was. It also sent the car into limp mode. Now it's finally home so I can hopefully start relaxing again. Also start eating correctly again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Listen young fella, life is too short for all that worrying, let life unfold and what will be will be.

Stress, lack of sleep and bad diet wont help your training so chill the fu*k out...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Milky! Back on track from tomorrow when im back at work, back in the real world again.

Girlfriend has helped me through it (well, put up with me). Did lots of apologising yesterday, which she did deserve to be honest. I was quite nasty to her when i was getting stressed. Raising my voice to her which im not proud of one bit. Never raised my voice to her before and were about 18 months in our relationship.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well yesterday didn't go to plan. Was supposed to be gyming after work. Hayfever has came back with a vengeance! Tried ringing doctors for an appointment. None avaliable. Going to get the injection as its just stupid now, I was in bed all afternoon once I finished work, and still feel like death now. Going to ask for the injection as I've had the stronger tablets and the day after I stopped taking them I had hayfever again. I've never seen anyone get it as bad as I seem to, this year especially it's been really bad. Zaps all my energy. Didn't do my jab yesterday, I'll do it tonight when I get in. Won't be going to the gym tonight if I'm still feeling crap either.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Weighed myself this morning. Quite upset tbh. Over the past week I've been really stressed, not sleeping very well. Not eating properly. I'm naturally a worrier but this week has been horrible, I've been going through selling my car. And buying a new one. It's been really stressful, loads of people letting me down for mine. Nearly didn't get the car I wanted. Vacuum hose came off the engine within minutes of picking it up. So I took it back for him to put on. I was nearly in tears when it came off as at the time I didn't know what it was. It also sent the car into limp mode. Now it's finally home so I can hopefully start relaxing again. Also start eating correctly again.


i'm the same mate

try not to worry though, i know it's easier said than done but you've made some cracking gains

what was the turn out with the scales, not good news?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Started at about 13.5st. Went up to just over 14.5st. Now at about 14st 3lb. Still not done my jab either, just popped home from college before i go to the doctors, then straight to my girlfriends after. So wont be doing it until tomorrow by the looks of it.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got back from doctors, theyve given me 3 different things for my hayfever. Not the injection, eye drops that i have to do 4 times a day. Which is pathetic, and ive got to do it for a month before he will see me again.

On top of that, i started taking accutane a few days ago, and have got the initial breakout (never had spots on my forearms until today) and the doctor noticed and asked me if i go to the gym. Which i replied yes. He said are you taking steroids. Which i said yes, ive just finished a course. He said to stop them (which i have now anyway, last week)

Have i dropped myself in it with the doctor? He didnt sound very pleased when i said yes, told me about impotence, my skin will get worse and scar, its not worth it etc.

Do i have anything to worry about? I dont know if he's put it on my records, but i expect he will have as he said, when i come back in a month, he wants to see how my spots are doing. So im guessing it'll be on my record incase he isnt the one that sees me. Do i have anything to worry about? I told him ive done my research and i know all the risks with what im taking. But he still didnt sound pleased.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

with regards to the weight were you more p1ssed off that you hadn't gained more which would've compensated for the loss or the actual loss, it's only a couple of lb mate and like you said you've had a few problems so i wouldnt worry about.

with regards to your gp and gear i'm not sure, i think it will definently be recorded and from what i understand that's not a good thing but maybe others will be better positioned to answer as to why that is


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, not been to the gym all week. Been ill and off work, and if i cant work. I thought it'd be a stupid idea to train. Havent had any big rests off the gym in a while so this 9 day off stint might do me some good. Starting back tuesday.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back in the gym today after 10 days off.

Went okay, forearms couldn't seem to hold the weight up which was odd, and really annoying.

Incline DB press

1 x warm up set

1 x 10 37.5kg/hand

1 x 6 37.5kg/hand

1 x 5 35kg/hand

Flat BB press

1 x 3 90kg

1 x 4 80kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 6 60kg

Incline BB press (pause at the bottom of each rep for 1 second)

3 x 8 50kg

Incline DB fly

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Short bar curl

2 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 8 10kg/side

DB preacher curl (palms inward)

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

Hammer strength chest press

1 x 25 20kg/side

1 x 20 20kg/side

That was it for today. Legs tomorrow, dreading it!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

good progress mate, do you have any vids of you dead lifting 220kg lol, most iv ever pulled is 260 and i was on a hell of alot of gear, are you on gear?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Ive just came off mate. Was my first Test cycle, didnt go brilliantly, think my test was way under-dosed tbh. Ill see if i can upload the video from my phone, its a shocking video but it was 5 plates none the less

Heres the video!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did legs today, god im aching now!

Squat

1 x 12 bar

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

3 x 5 90kg

Leg press

3 x 8 110kg/side

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 17.5kg/side

Standing leg curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 20kg/side

Standing calf raise

4 x 10 no.8

Seated leg curl

3 x 25 20kg/side

Hanging leg raise

3 x 10

That is all.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Really enjoyed it today. Feel like I'm looking better than ever!

Pull ups

2 x 8 BW

1 x 7 BW

BB bent over row

1 x 8 75kg

1 x 8 72.5kg

1 x 7 70kg

Close grip row

3 x 10 no.12

Lat pulldown

4 x 10 no.9

Deadlift

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 140kg

1 x 8 160kg

1 x 8 170kg

Straight arm pulldown

1 x 10 no.5

1 x 9 no.5

1 x 8 no.5

Sit ups

3 x 12

Finished up with 10m stretching. And that's it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tris today.

DB shoulder press

1 x warm up set

1 x 10 30kg/hand

1 x 7 30kg/hand

1 x 8 27.5kg/hand

DB seated side raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB bent over rear raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

Close grip bench

3 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 60kg

Dips

2 x 10 BW

1 x 8 BW

1 x 7 BW

Cable overhead tricep extension

4 x 12 35kg

Smith shrugs

4 x 10 40kg/side

Machine rear delt fly

2 x 12 52kg

1 x 12 45kg

SUPERSET

DB tricep kickback

2 x 10 10kg/hand

1 x 10 7.5kg/hand

Did a few stretches afterwards. Triceps were mega pumped and my shoulders weren't too shabby either!

Thanks

Shaun

- - - Updated - - -

Shoulders and tris today.

DB shoulder press

1 x warm up set

1 x 10 30kg/hand

1 x 7 30kg/hand

1 x 8 27.5kg/hand

DB seated side raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB bent over rear raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

Close grip bench

3 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 60kg

Dips

2 x 10 BW

1 x 8 BW

1 x 7 BW

Cable overhead tricep extension

4 x 12 35kg

Smith shrugs

4 x 10 40kg/side

Machine rear delt fly

2 x 12 52kg

1 x 12 45kg

SUPERSET

DB tricep kickback

2 x 10 10kg/hand

1 x 10 7.5kg/hand

Did a few stretches afterwards. Triceps were mega pumped and my shoulders weren't too shabby either!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, so today was Chest + biceps. Had a good session.

Incline DB bench

1 x warm up set

1 x 10 37.5kg/hand

1 x 8 37.5kg/hand

1 x 8 32.5kg/hand

Flat BB bench

1 x 3 90kg

3 x 5 80kg

Incline BB bench (pause for 1 second 1/2" from chest)

2 x 10 50kg

1 x 8 50kg

High cable crossover

3 x 12 17kg/side

Short bar curl (using metal thing that holds your arm in place)

1 x 10 11.25kg/side

2 x 10 10kg/side

Seated DB curl (hammer curl start position, up to normal curl, then reverse curl negative)

3 x 8 10kg/hand

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 15 20kg/side

SUPERSET

Machine curl

2 x 15 30kg

Thats it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

So today was leg day. Man I love leg day!

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

3 x 5 90kg

Leg press

3 x 8 110kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 10 18.75kg/side

1 x 8 17.5kg/side

Standing leg curl

3 x 10 11.25kg/side

Leg extension

2 x 10 25kg/side

1 x 8 25kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 12

Seated calf raise

3 x 20

Leg raise

3 x 12

That's it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Half ar$ed workout today. Nackered from work as a late night last night.

Today was back day!

Pull ups

4 x 6 BW

BB bent over row

1 x 8 75kg

1 x 7 75kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 60kg

Close grip row

1 x 10 no.13

2 x 10 no.12

Deadlift

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 140kg

2 x 8 172.5kg (second set was sloppy form!)

Lat pulldown

3 x 10 no.10

Straight arm pulldown

2 x 10 no.5

1 x 10 no.4

Did a bit of stretching after.

That was it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

pretty strong deadlift dude


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks! Can't beat a bit of deadlift. My favourite lift.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, so today was shoulders and tri's. got a mega pump on, felt bigger than I did when I was on cycle! But I'm under 14 stone now which is a little disappointing.

DB shoulder press

1 x warm up set

1 x 10 27.5kg/hand

1 x 9 27.5kg/hand

1 x 8 22.5kg/hand

DB lateral raise

2 x 10 12.5kg/hand

1 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB bent over rear raise

2 x 10 12.5kg/hand

1 x 8 12.5kg/hand

Close grip bench

2 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 65kg

Dips

2 x 10 BW

2 x 8 BW

Cable overhead tricep extension

1 x 12 35kg

2 x 12 29kg

BB shrugs

3 x 10 110kg

Machine rear fly

2 x 10 52kg

SUPERSET

DB kickbacks

2 x 10 7.5kg

Finished with a bit of stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Again you say? Yes again!! They're dying to be trained all the time, and they need it.

Decided that the first leg workout of the week will now be lower reps 5-10. And on the second ill do 10-15 just to mix it up a bit.

Anyway, onto the workout!

Squat

1 x 12 bar

1 x 12 40kg

3 x 12 60kg

Leg press

3 x 15 45kg/side

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 15kg/side

Standing leg curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 20kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 12 no.5

SUPERSET

Toes raised bodyweight calf raise

3 x 12

Seated calf raise

3 x 15 20kg/side

Finished up with a bit of stretching.

Was dying after the squat, then the leg press finished me off, not much weight but not used to the higher reps so was a change!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back to the gym today. Feeling quite crappy rescently. Really tired rescently, quite mardy and not much of a sex drive. Bloody PCT. Arms were struggling to hold the weights up, mega shaking.

Incline BB bench

1 x 15 bar

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 75kg

1 x 7 70kg

1 x 8 60kg

Flat BB bench

1 x 5 80kg

3 x 6 70kg

Incline DB bench

1 x 6 30kg/hand

2 x 8 22.5kg/hand

Short bar curl

1 x 10 10kg/side

2 x 10 11.25kg/side

DB preacher curl (palms inward)

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

High cable crossover

4 x 12 23kg/side

Hammer strength chest press

3 x 8 30kg/side

Thats it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Thanks! Can't beat a bit of deadlift. My favourite lift.


I wont do them, seen to many crippled by them and l aint getting any younger.

saying that l may start at a reasonable weight incorperating shrugs as in Antione Vaillant style.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> I wont do them, seen to many crippled by them and l aint getting any younger.
> 
> saying that l may start at a reasonable weight incorperating shrugs as in Antione Vaillant style.


A few higher rep set of deadlifts like 12-15 reps surely can't hurt. Just stick at like 3 plates, I'm sure you'll be okay!

As long as you haven't got an underlying issue with your back of course


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today! Decided to up the reps of my squats from 5 to 10 permanently now. This affected my leg pressing ability A LOT but ill have to build myself up again i suppose

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

3 x 10 70kg

Leg press

3 x 8 87.5kg/side

Lying leg curl

1 x 10 17.5kg/side

2 x 10 18.75kg/side

Standing leg curl

3 x 10 11.25kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 22.5kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 15

Seated calf raise

1 x 12

2 x 15

Thats it for today, going to be feeling it tomorrow i think!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Felt a bit sick after today's session! But we soldier on.

Pull ups

3 x 8 BW

BB bent over row

2 x 8 70kg

2 x 8 60kg

Close grip row

3 x 10 no.13

Deadlift

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 140kg

2 x 8 170kg

Lat pulldown

3 x 10 no.10

Straight arm pulldown

1 x 10 no.5

2 x 10 no.4

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, todays workout was shoulders and tri's. Really enjoyed it today, starting to feel back to normal again, after cycle i mean.

DB Shoulder press

1 x 12 warm up

2 x 8 27.5kg/hand

1 x 8 22.5kg/hand

Seated lat raise

1 x 10 12.5kg/hand

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Bent over rear raise

1 x 10 12.5kg/hand

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

Close grip bench

3 x 8 65kg

1 x 8 60kg

Dips

2 x 8 BW

2 x 6 BW

BB Shrugs

1 x 8 125kg

2 x 8 120kg

1 x 8 100kg

Cable overhead tricep extension

3 x 12 35kg

Machine rear fly

3 x 10 66kg

SUPERSET

EZ french press

3 x 10 bar

Thats it for today. Thanks for looking!

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

So today was chest + bi's. Girlfriends brother came and trained with me today.

Incline BB bench

1 x 15 bar

2 x 10 70 kg

1 x 6 70kg

Flat BB bench

2 x 5 80kg

1 x 4 80kg

1 x 6 60kg (pause at bottom of each rep for 2 seconds)

Incline DB bench

2 x 10 20kg/hand

1 x 8 20kg/hand

Short bar curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

Close grip EZ preacher curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

Alternating standing DB hammer curl

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

High cable crossover

1 x 12 23kg

2 x 12 24.25kg

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 10 30kg/side

1 x 15 20kg/side

That was it for today. Got a new vest at Sportex so I wore that, it felt massive, suppose ill have to grow into it!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

So today was lovely legs!

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

3 x 10 72.5kg

Leg press

1 x 12 65kg/side

2 x 12 70kg/side

High leg press

3 x 10 45kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 10 17.5kg/side

1 x 8 17.5kg/side

Standing leg curl

1 x 10 11.25kg/side

2 x 8 11.25kg/side

Leg extension

1 x 10 22.5kg/side

2 x 8 22.5kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 12

Seated calf raise

3 x 12

Sit ups

3 x 12

Finished up with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, been to the doctors AGAIN today about my hayfever, been up most of the night and feel like crap!

Finally got what i wanted though, got the injection!, so hopefully 6 months immunity to hayfever.

No training today because i havent got the energy to go, i might try and go on saturday morning if im up for it because of missing today.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, feeling better now. Not 100%, but well enough to train.

Today was chest + biceps!

Incline BB bench

1 x 20 bar

1 x 8 75kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 65kg

1 x 8 60kg

Flat BB bench

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 65kg

2 x 8 60kg

Incline DB bench

3 x 10 22.5kg/hand

Short bar curl

3 x 10 11.25kg/side

DB hammer curls

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

High cable crossover

2 x 12 24.25kg/side

2 x 10 23kg/side

One arm cable curl

3 x 12 11kg

Hammer strength chest press

3 x 12 25kg/side

That was it for today, saw a lad that i went to school with at college today and he said hes started training. So as long as all goes to plan, hes going to come and do legs with me tomorrow!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

A good training partner can make the world of difference mate, Dave was fantastic to train with.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Id love a constant training partner Milky, but the main problem is me working shifts. I'm extremely lucky if anyone elses shifts fall the same as mine who i know.

It annoys me when people let me down aswel, feel like i dont put as much effort in because im annoyed about them not turning up. So i train alone pretty much all of the time


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I've been let down once again. Them lad I was meant to train with isn't going, so I'm going to go alone in a min. Just gonna have some aminos before I go and ill update once I get home!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, went and trained. Half ****d tbh as i was a bit annoyed about my mate not coming, and as soon as i arrived, filled up my water bottle and went over to the squat rack, there were 3 guys on it, only just got on it, and they were squatting. So i went on the smith machine in the end as they were taking too long, hate using the smith machine for squatting but didnt have any option, the smith at my gym feels mega heavy, so heres how it went down anyway!

Smith squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 10kg/side

4 x 10 20kg/side

Leg press

3 x 12 75kg/side

DB stiff leg deadlift

3 x 12 15kg/hand

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 17.5kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 22.5kg/side

Seated calf raise

4 x 12

Standing calf raise

3 x 15

SUPERSET

Standing bodyweight calf raise (toes raised)

3 x 15

Sit ups

4 x 12

Finished up with some stretching, bit of a half ****d workout today but seems the world wasnt on my side today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did a bit of cardio today for the first time. To say I was pathetic was an understatement!

I couldn't even get my heart rate high enough to get into the cardio zone, and ended up burning about 150 calories.

But I decided to treat myself afterwards to 250g fillet steak. Was delicious!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Just seeing you started this thread a good while back, great to see you haev stuck with it made and have made some solid gains there. hard to achieve a decent shape overnight mate, it's a long hard slog to get there but you are doing great mate. :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks very much irishdude! 

Right, today was back, decided to change things up a bit and swap bent over row for t bar row, and alternate deadlifting with back extension, just to give my body a break from deadlifting every week.

Pull ups

3 x 8 BW

T bar row

4 x 10 30kg

Close grip row

3 x 10 no.13

Back extension

3 x 15 BW

Lat pulldown

3 x 10 no.11

Straight arm pulldown

3 x 10 no.4

Standing calf raise

3 x 20

SUPERSET

Toes raised bodyweight calf raise

3 x 20

Seated calf raise

3 x 20

Felt today went quite well saying that I missed last weeks session being ill. That's it for today.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today was shoulders and Tris, had a really good session, gave my body a hammering! The tri-set was absolute murder!

DB shoulder press

1 x 15 10kg/hand

3 x 5 27.5kg/hand

2 x 5 30kg/hand

Dips

4 x 8 BW

Seated lat raise

1 x 8 15kg/hand

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Bent over DB rear raise

1 x 8 15kg/hand

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Short bar front raise

3 x 8 5kg/side

DB tricep kickback

3 x 12 10kg/hand

BB shrug (struggled with grip as ive hurt my finger)

3 x 10 110kg

Cable overhead tricep extension

2 x 12 29kg

2 x 12 23kg

Thats it for today, legs tomorrow. Looking forward to it already!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Lovely legs today. Had a good session.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

3 x 10 75kg

Leg press

3 x 12 76.25kg/side

Lying leg curl

1 x 10 18.75kg/side

1 x 8 18.75kg/side

1 x 8 17.5kg/side

DB stiff leg deadlift

3 x 10 15kg/hand

Leg extension

3 x 10 20kg/side

Leg press calf raise

3 x 20 20kg/side

Donkey calf raise

3 x 20 BW+20kg

Finished up with 5-10 mins stretching, pleased with the squats today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate cardio is a tw*t at first but stick with it.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate cardio is a tw*t at first but stick with it.


Cheers mate, it sure is!

I hated it that much that im off again Tuesday for the same again! Might try the cross trainer next time. But im following it up with a Dominos Pizza, because i deserve it  haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Cheers mate, it sure is!
> 
> I hated it that much that im off again Tuesday for the same again! Might try the cross trainer next time. But im following it up with a Dominos Pizza, because i deserve it  haha


I do 4 mph for an hour on my treadmill mate, ok not up to Usain Bolt standards BUT believe me l feel much better for it.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> I do 4 mph for an hour on my treadmill mate, ok not up to Usain Bolt standards BUT believe me l feel much better for it.


I might just give that a go myself, im just starting on 20-30 mins at first to get my body used to it, honestly think i'd die doing much more tbh


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Been at college today so eaten rubbish alllll day!

Went to gym after for cardio, did 25 minutes and averaged just over 5.6mph. Didn't think that was too bad tbh.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Done chest and biceps today, enjoyed it.

Gym was nice and quiet, only 3-4 people there.

Incline BB bench

1 x 15 bar

1 x 8 75kg

1 x 8 70kg

2 x 8 65kg

Flat BB bench

1 x 8 75kg

1 x 8 70kg

2 x 8 65kg

Incline DB bench

1 x 8 22.5kg/hand

2 x 8 20kg/hand

Short bar curl

3 x 10 12.5kg/side

Alternating hammer curl

1 x 8 15kg/hand

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

High cable crossover

2 x 10 29kg/side

2 x 10 23kg/side

Hammer strength chest press

3 x 10 25kg/side

Was really feeling it after that, did a few stretches afterwards to cool down. Got a new workout to start on 26th November after i get back from 10 days off. 2 upper and lower days a week, with the odd week having 3 lower sessions. Need to bring my legs on and im thinking this should help me along

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

So today was legs. Killer session today.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

3 x 10 77.5kg

Leg press

2 x 12 77.5kg/side

1 x 10 77.5kg/ side

Lying leg curl

2 x 10 18.75kg/ side

1 x 8 18.75kg/side

DB stiff leg deadlift

3 x 10 17.5kg/hand

Leg extension

2 x 10 22.5kg/side

1 x 10 20 kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 12

SUPERSET

Toes raised bodyweight calf raise

3 x 12

SUPERSET

Standing bodyweight calf raise

3 x 12

Seated calf raise

3 x 12

Finished up with 5-10 mins stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did a bit of cardio today. 23 minutes I think it was. Legs were already nackered so it wasn't the best


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Nackered now!

Pull ups

4 x 6 BW

T bar row

3 x 10 32.5kg

Close grip row

3 x 10 no.15

Rack pull (2nd pin)

1 x 8 bar

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 140kg

2 x 8 180kg

1 x 3 180kg (grip failed so had to put it down or I was going to drop it)

Lat pulldown

2 x 10 no.11

1 x 10 no.12

Straight arm pulldown

1 x 10 no.5

2 x 10 no.4

Felt so pumped afterwards. Felt like a beast! Looking forward to my new workout in a few weeks. Ill post it up when I get to a pc next.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Did a bit of cardio today. 23 minutes I think it was. Legs were already nackered so it wasn't the best


What did you do mate ?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> What did you do mate ?


Treadmill mate. I did about 4km I think, can't remember exactly though


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today was shoulders and tris, had a good session, got a witcloe (if thats how you spell it), on my finger and its absolutely killing me if it touches anything, so was struggling with grip to be honest

DB Shoulder press

1 x 15 10kg/hand

3 x 8 27.5kg/hand

Seated DB side raise

1 x 8 15kg/hand

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB Bent over rear raise

3 x 8 15kg/hand

SUPERSET

Short bar front raise

3 x 8 5kg/side

Dips

4 x 10 BW

BB Shrugs

3 x 10 100kg

Overhead cable tricep extension

4 x 10

DB kickbacks

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Finished up with a bit of stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Treadmill mate. I did about 4km I think, can't remember exactly though


IMO it doesnt matter what you do, as long as you do, and in time it will build up.

I actually got to a stage where l HAD to stop becuase l had to get to work, l genuinely loved being in that position.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope i get to that stage as i do enjoy it more than i expected. I expected to hate it, but once i get going, its not too bad to be honest.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

As promised. My my new workout! Starting either late this week, or after my 10 days off (2 weeks today). Should be a nice change from my current workout, only thing the same is workout A. Ill see how i last on that for a week or 2. Quite different to the average workout i know, but i wanted something different.

A

Back squat

Leg press

Leg extension

Leg curl

Standing calf raise

Seated calf raise

Plank

B

Incline BB bench

DB flat bench

DB row

Dips

T bar row

BB shrug

Pull ups

C

Front squat

Deadlift/Rack pulls

One leg press

Back extension

Donkey calf raise

Leg press calf raise

Leg raise

DB side bend

D

BB bench

Incline DB bench

High cable crossover

Shoulder press

Front, Side + rear raise (Tri-set)

Alternating DB curl + BB curl (superset)


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yer just a b c d, then rest. Tris were aching all day today! Must have been a good session.

Today was legs!

BB squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

3 x 10 80kg

Leg press

3 x 10 90kg/side

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 18.75kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 22.5kg/hand

DB stiff leg deadlift

3 x 10 17.5kg/hand

Leg press calf raise

3 x 12 25kg/side

Donkey calf raise

3 x 15 20kg

Plank (15 secs rest between sets)

4 x 30 sec

Then some stretches and that was it!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio, done! 3.5km on treadmill. 20 minutes. Definitely enjoying it more and more every time. Feeling better in myself. The husk I'm taking is also helping out a lot with digestive issues. Thanks to @Pscarb for the advice!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shaunmac said:


> Cardio, done! 3.5km on treadmill. 20 minutes. Definitely enjoying it more and more every time. Feeling better in myself. The husk I'm taking is also helping out a lot with digestive issues. Thanks to @Pscarb for the advice!


glad it helped buddy......


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Will be starting my new plan a week tomorrow. Did chest and bi's today, just a quick session.

Incline BB bench

1 x 15 bar

1 x 8 75kg

2 x 8 70kg

1 x 6 65kg

Flat BB bench

2 x 8 70kg

2 x 8 60kg

Incline DB bench

1 x 8 22.5kg/hand

2 x 8 20kg/hand

Alternating DB curl

3 x 8 15kg/hand

Short bar curl

3 x 12 5kg/side

High cable crossover

2 x 10 23kg/side

2 x 10 17kg/side

Hammer strength chest press

3 x 12 20kg/side

Finished up with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Chest was really tight so had to stretch a bit at the beginning.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

3 x 10 80kg

Leg press

1 x 10 90kg/side

2 x 10 92.5kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 10 18.75kg/side

1 x 10 20kg/side

DB stiff leg deadlift

3 x 10 20kg/hand

Standing calf raise

3 x 12

Seated calf raise

3 x 15

Leg extension

3 x 10 22.5kg/side

Sit ups

4 x 12

Plank

3 x 30 sec

That's it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Got to love leg day mate.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Got to love leg day mate.


Im starting to enjoy it a lot more now, feel like im getting to a bit of a sticking point on squats, which is a little annoying. But im sure ill overcome it soon enough, ill just try and go pu on weight every 2-3 weeks instead of every week as i was. Cant expect to go up every week!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today!

25 minutes on treadmill. 3.1km. Burnt about 300ish calories I think it said. Sweating like a beast! Definitely need to buy a towel to take to the gym with me in the future


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just back today, bit disappointed with the fact that I lost grip doing rack pulls but ah well.

Pull ups

1 x 8 BW

2 x 6 BW

T bar row

3 x 10 35kg

Close grip row

3 x 10 no.14

Rack pull (2nd pin)

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 140kg

1 x 8 180kg (no straps)

2 x 8 180kg (with straps)

Lat pulldown

3 x 8 no.12

Straight arm pulldown

2 x 10 no.5

1 x 10 no.4

Finished up with some stretching. Was mega pumped, loved it!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tris today. Quite a good session

DB shoulder press

1 x 15 warm up

2 x 8 27.5kg/hand

1 x 6 27.5kg/hand

DB seated side raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB lying rear raise

2 x 8 15kg/hand

1 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Short bar front raise

3 x 8 5kg/side

Dips

2 x 12 BW

2 x 10 BW

BB shrugs

3 x 12 100kg

Overhead cable tricep extension

3 x 15 29kg

DB kickback

3 x 10 10kg/side

DB side bend

3 x 15

That's it for today. Off to center parcs at the weekend so no gym tomorrow!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a really good weekend at center parcs, apart from having an allergic reaction and my face being on fire for an afternoon, think there was too much chlorine in the water for me.

Anyway, back in the gym today, first day of my new workout, and it was Workout A.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

2 x 10 82.5kg

1 x 8 82.5kg

Leg press

1 x 10 92.5kg/side

2 x 8 92.5kg/side

Lying leg curl

1 x 8 20kg/side

1 x 10 18.75kg/side

1 x 8 18.75kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 10 20kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 12

Seated calf raise

3 x 25

Sit ups

3 x 12

Plank

3 x 30sec

Finished up with 10 mins stretching, then did the core work after. The workout itself, bar the core and stretching came in at about an hour, which i didnt think was too bad.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout B today, I'm thinking this workout will be tough! Was today.

Incline BB bench

1 x 15 bar

1 x 10 75kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 60kg

Pull ups

1 x 8 BW

1 x 7 BW

1 x 6 BW

1 x 5 BW

Flat DB bench

2 x 8 30kg/hand

1 x 7 27.5kg/hand

1 x 8 22.5kg/hand

DB row

4 x 10 30kg/hand

T bar row

2 x 10 35kg

2 x 10 30kg

Dips

3 x 8 BW

1 x 7 BW

Rope pushdown

4 x 12 29kg

Smith machine shrug

3 x 10 20kg/side

SUPERSET

Smith rear shrug

3 x 10 20kg/side

Short bar curl

4 x 8 10kg/side

Finishe up with a bit of stretching, to say I was dead is an understatement! Was absolutely nackered.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout C today, struggled more than I expected with weight on exercises but I'm sure that'll come eventually.

Front squat

1 x 10 bar

4 x 10 40kg

Rack pull (2nd pin)

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 100kg

1 x 10 140kg

1 x 10 182.5kg

1 x 5 182.5kg (grip failed)

1 x 10 182.5kg (with straps)

One leg press

4 x 10 20kg/side

DB stiff leg deadlift

4 x 10 17.5kg/hand

Leg press calf raise

5 x 12 30kg/side

DB side bend

3 x 25

Hanging knee raise

4 x 12

Finished with some stretching, that's it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout D today, decided that this workout is too much for me to be honest, going to change to the following

A - Quads, calves + core

B - Chest, shoulders + bi's

C - Hamstrings, calves + core

D - Back + tri's

Incline DB bench

1 x 20 10kg/hand

4 x 10 30kg/hand

DB Shoulder press

1 x 6 27.5kg/hand

3 x 8 22.5kg/hand

High cable crossover

4 x 12 17kg/side

Seated DB lat raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Seated DB front raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

DB Bent over rear raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

DB Overhead tricep extension

3 x 10 7.5kg/hand

That was it for today, quite tired from nights, woke up 3-4 times during the day.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nights are a killer mate, you have my sympathy.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Nights are a killer mate, you have my sympathy.


Cheers mate. Yer theyre horrible, quick turnaround tonight/tomorrow aswel. Finish at 6am tomorrow morning, back at work at 2pm the same day. Horrible.....


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

After being nackered all weekend an not being bothered to do cardio, I felt pretty crap today. Just been nackered all weekend from work so couldn't be bothered.

Quads, calves and core today

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 85kg

1 x 8 82.5kg

1 x 8 80kg

Leg press

3 x 10 90kg/side

Leg extension

3 x 15 15kg/side

Hack squat

3 x 15 no weight

Standing calf raise (pause at top and bottom of rep)

3 x 12

Seated calf raise (pause at top and bottom of rep)

3 x 10

Crunches

3 x 12

Plank

3 x 30sec

Finished up stretching.

That's it for today

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout B today, chest, shoulders + bi's. This is going to be a good workout, I can tell.

Incline BB bench

1 x 15 bar

1 x 12 60kg

1 x 10 65kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 7 72.5kg

Smith shoulder press

1 x 12 5kg/side

1 x 10 7.5kg/side

1 x 8 10kg/side

1 x 6 12.5kg/side

Flat DB bench

2 x 8 30kg/hand

1 x 8 27.5kg/hand

1 x 7 27.5kg/hand

Seated DB lat raise

1 x 15 5kg/hand

1 x 12 7.5kg/hand

1 x 10 7.5kg/hand

1 x 6 10kg/side

SUPERSET

DB front raise

1 x 15 5kg/hand

1 x 12 7.5kg/hand

1 x 10 7.5kg/hand

1 x 6 10kg/side

SUPERSET

DB rear raise

1 x 15 5kg/hand

1 x 12 7.5kg/hand

1 x 10 7.5kg/hand

1 x 6 10kg/side

High cable crossover (Squeeze at bottom of reps)

3 x 12 17kg/side

1 x 15 17kg/side

Seated alternating DB curl

2 x 10 12.5kg/side

1 x 10 10kg/side

DB concentration curl

3 x 12 5kg/hand

BB curl (reverse grip)

3 x 12 bar

SUPERSET

BB curl (normal grip)

3 x 12 bar

That looks like a lot when i write it down! Only took about 1h15m which i didnt think was too bad.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today. 4km, 27 mins on treadmill. Feel much better after


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout C today. Didn't really feel high leg press but going to persist and see how I get on.

DB stiff leg deadlift

1 x 15 warm up

4 x 10 17.5kg/hand

High leg press

1 x 10 20kg/side

1 x 10 30kg/side

1 x 10 40kg/side

Lying leg curl

3 x 15 12.5kg/side

Glute/Ham raise

4 x 12

Leg press calf raise

3 x 12 45kg/side

Seated calf raise

3 x 12 20kg/side

Hanging knee raise

4 x 12

DB side bend

4 x 12

That's it for today.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Really annoyed today. I'm nights weekend this weekend. Woke up. Had breakfast. Turned up to the gym. And it was just about to shut. I swear the opening times are getting smaller and smaller. I need a new gym, heard of one called force 10 that's 24 hours but not sure if its got all the equipment id need


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Woke up early today to get to gym before it shut. Realised I wasn't really feeling pull ups, so decided to increase my ROM, go from dead hang every rep, and attempt to get my chin above the bar each rep, so was a lot harder

Workout D today

Pull ups

4 x 5 BW

T bar row

3 x 10 37.5kg

Dips

3 x 12 BW

Cable overhead tricep extension

4 x 12 29kg

Wide grip machine row

1 x 12 35kg/side

1 x 10 35kg/side

1 x 10 30kg/side

EZ skull crushers

4 x 10 5kg/side

DB row

3 x 10 30kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB kickback

1 x 8 7.5kg/hand

2 x 8 5kg/hand

That's it for today

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today.

3.8km in 26 min on treadmill


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Cardio today.
> 
> 3.8km in 26 min on treadmill


Got to love the treadmill mate :thumbup1:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Got to love the treadmill mate :thumbup1:


I'm definitely getting a bit more of a feel for it now. Not really progressing much, if anything. But still feeling better for it which is good!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

And it begins again. Workout A.

Got talking to a guy who is a personal trainer (not one of those skinny guys, he's a beast) and he suggested I do more sets of squats and leg press, and add in front squat, and leave it at that. So I have it a go! It hurt haha. Here's what I did today

Workout A

Squat

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 85kg

3 x 8 80kg

Leg press

4 x 10 90kg/side

Smith front squat

4 x 10 bar

Seated calf raise

4 x 12

Standing calf raise

2 x 12

2 x 8

Crunches

3 x 12

Plank

3 x 45 sec

Finished up with some stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

And it begins again. Workout A.

Got talking to a guy who is a personal trainer (not one of those skinny guys, he's a beast) and he suggested I do more sets of squats and leg press, and add in front squat, and leave it at that. So I have it a go! It hurt haha. Here's what I did today

Workout A

Squat

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 85kg

3 x 8 80kg

Leg press

4 x 10 90kg/side

Smith front squat

4 x 10 bar

Seated calf raise

4 x 12

Standing calf raise

2 x 12

2 x 8

Crunches

3 x 12

Plank

3 x 45 sec

Finished up with some stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Log everything
> 
> Every Rep weight and time on cardio and level
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott, ive been doing reasonably well rescently with my recording. Recording as much as i possibly can. Think ive kept it up for a good few months now and i can see progress. However small it may be, progress is progress!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout B today

Incline BB

1 x 12 bar

1 x 12 60kg

2 x 8 70kg

1 x 10 60kg

Smith shoulder press

4 x 8 10kg/side

Flat DB press

2 x 8 27.5kg

1 x 12 22.5kg

1 x 10 22.5kg

Seated DB side raise

3 x 12 7.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Seated DB rear raise

3 x 12 7.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Short bar front raise

3 x 12 2.5kg/side

High cable crossover

2 x 12 17kg/side

Low cable crossover

2 x 12 17kg/side

Seated alternating DB curl

3 x 8 15kg/hand

1 x 8 12.5kg/hand

BB curl

2 x 12 bar

SUPERSET

Reverse grip BB curl

2 x 12 bar

That's it for today

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout C today. Realised i was doing glute-ham raises wrong, totally wrong, then realised that the equipment i was using wasnt suitable for doing it. Tried doing it loads of cowboy ways on random items in the gym, and couldnt even get a single rep. So thats out the window.

DB stiff leg deadlift

1 x 10 warm up

4 x 10 20kg/hand

High leg press

4 x 12 30kg/side

Lying leg curl

4 x 10 15kg/side

Leg press calf raise

4 x 15

Seated calf raise

4 x 10

Lying leg raise (over edge of bench)

4 x 12

DB side bend

4 x 10

Finished up with the usual, some stretches.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout D tonight

Pull ups

2 x 6 BW

2 x 5 BW

Wide grip machine row

3 x 12 30kg/side

Dips (BW)

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 6

Rack pull (2nd pin)

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 140kg

3 x 6 190kg

EZ skull crushers

3 x 12 5kg/side

Cable overhead tricep extension

2 x 10 22kg

2 x 10 29kg

DB row

3 x 10 30kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB kickback

2 x 10 7.5kg/hand

1 x 10 5kg/hand

Straight arm pulldown

3 x 8 no.4

BB shrug

3 x 12 100kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Went and did workout A last night. Girlfriend was upset last night so didn't get chance to update

Squat

2 x warm up sets

1 x 8 85kg

1 x 7 85kg

2 x 8 80kg

Leg press

4 x 10 92.5kg/side

Smith front squat

2 x 10 2.5kg/side

2 x 10 bar

Crunches

3 x 12

Plank

3 x 30 sec

Then did some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not really done a lot of training over christmas, with having my birthday just before aswel. Had 2 sessions, but not brilliant ones.

Went in today with a few mates for a one rep max day. Not done one in at least 6 months, and ive never done squat one rep max before.

Anyway, heres what i got.

Squat 1 x 110kg

Bench 1 x 110kg

Deadlift 1 x 200kg

Really highlighted the point of my squat being poor, so going to focus on that a lot once i go back on, planning on going on a week on monday.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back on track today! Workout A

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 85kg

1 x 8 82.5kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 70kg

Leg press

1 x 8 95kg/side

2 x 8 90kg/side

Smith front squat

3 x 10 bar

Front squat

1 x 10 bar

Standing calf raise

4 x 10

Seated calf raise

4 x 15

Cable crunches

5 x 12

Then some stretches and that was me done!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am determined in the new yr to start squatting mate, l mean hell bent on them and deadlifts !


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am determined in the new yr to start squatting mate, l mean hell bent on them and deadlifts !


Get it done mate! My quads are absolutely killing me right now.

Going to look like john wayne for sure tomorrow!

Hoping that the squats and deads give me a spurt of new growth when i go back on cycle again on monday, as ive well got into them now.

Wouldnt mind aiming for 95-100 for 8 by the end of it. Hoping to be at that anyway! We shall see what the end of the cycle brings.

Youve just gone on havent you?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did a bit of chest, shoulders and bis today in the gym at my girlfriends.

Not very well equipped but got a little bit of a workout done, better than nothing!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout C today. Legs are still killing me from monday, but still had a good session

DB Stiff leg deadlift

1 x warm up set

1 x 10 17.5kg/hand

4 x 10 20kg/hand

High leg press

4 x 10 45kg/side

Lying leg curl

3 x 12 10kg/side

Leg press calf raise

5 x 12 45kg/side

Hanging knee raise

3 x 10

SUPERSET

DB Side bend

3 x 10

Finished up with some stretching, thats it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Trained with Loganator today mate, did back, fu8king good session too.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Trained with Loganator today mate, did back, fu8king good session too.


Good man!

You throw some deads in there today?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout D today. Little disappointed with deadlift strength, but oh well, it'll come back.

T bar row

1 x warm up set

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 10 40kg

Pull ups

3 x 5 BW

Wide grip machine row

2 x 10 35kg/side

1 x 10 30kg/side

Dips

4 x 8 BW

Deadlift

1 x 6 60kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 140kg

3 x 5 160kg

V bar pushdown

5 x 12

EZ skull crushers

3 x 8 10kg/side

SUPERSET

DB shrugs

3 x 12 30kg/hand

Finished up with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Good man!
> 
> You throw some deads in there today?


No mate, not chance after the workout, no energy.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> No mate, not chance after the workout, no energy.


Ah well, sure you'll work some in there eventually


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did cardio today. Decided to mix it up a bit and got myself a skipping rope.

Did a bit with the skippin rope (which I was pathetic at, but got my heart rate racing because it was annoying me lol), followed by punching the punch bag with boxing gloves on for a bit. That was tough aswel, nobody to hold the bag for me.

Then I did 1km on the cross trainer to finish with.

Would definitely recommend skipping and using a punch bag for cardio, I was nackered after 1 or 2 goes on each!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

And it begins! Starting weight 13.5 stone


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout A today, felt a little bit of pip as I started squatting, put me off my game a little, but kept myself going!

Squat

3 x warm up sets

1 x 8 85kg

1 x 8 80kg

2 x 8 75kg

Leg press

1 x 8 95kg/side

3 x 8 90kg/side

Front squat

3 x 10 bar

Seated calf raise

10 x 10

Sit ups

4 x 12

Plank

4 x 30 sec

Finished with some stretching, that was it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where do you pin mate ?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Glutes mate, alternating weekly, what about you?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Glutes mate, alternating weekly, what about you?


Same as, never deviate.

Refuse point blank to oin quads.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Same as, never deviate.
> 
> Refuse point blank to oin quads.


Gym owner said one of his mates was pinning quads and basically nackered the muscles in them by pinning too many times. Must have been pinning pretty often, but he said he needed an op after it all. Which put me off really, flutes are a pretty safe bet really, plus I did my first jab yesterday in this (my second injectable) cycle, and no blood whatsoever. I'm pro! Haha


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest, shoulders and bi's today, for some odd reason, i cant remember half of the weights i did. Ill write down all i can remember. Felt very weak, didnt take enough food to work today which really annoyed me.

Incline BB bench

2 x warm up sets

1 x 8 75kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 6 60kg

Short bar shoulder press

2 x 10 bar

3 x 8 10kg/side

Incline DB fly

4 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Seated DB side raise

2 x 10 10kg/hand

1 x 8 10kg/hand

SUPERSET

Seated DB front raise

1 x 8 10kg/hand

1 x 10 7.5kg/hand

1 x 8 7.5kg/hand

One arm preacher curl

1 x 10 10kg/hand

2 x 12 12.5kg/hand

Short bar curl

3 x 10 5kg/side

SUPERSET

Short bar reverse grip curl

3 x 10 bar

Hammer strength shoulder press

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 10 15kg/side

1 x 8 15kg/side

SUPERSET

Hammer strength chest press

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 10 15kg/side

1 x 8 15kg/side

Finished up with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Treadmill, 18 minutes, 3 km. done!

Tired now, off out for a lads leaving doo from work.

Going to have a few, which I don't do often, lucky if I touch an alcoholic drink once a month! Oh and we're off for a curry, which I'm buzzing for


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and tris today. Had far far too much to drink on Thursday night. Which I never do, don't normally drink at all apart from special occasions, and even then I normally have 1 or 2. Was feeling it yesterday, bedbound all day, feeling better today though.

Pull ups

4 x 5 BW

T bar row

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 40kg

2 x 10 45kg

Dips

1 x 8 BW

3 x 8 BW+10kg

Deadlift

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 140kg

1 x 5 165kg

2 x 5 160kg

Wide machine row

3 x 10 35kg/side

SUPERSET

EZ skull crushers

3 x 10 10kg/side

Rope pressdown

2 x 10 41kg

1 x 8 41kg

SUPERSET

Diamond push up

2 x 10

1 x 8

DB shrug

3 x 12 32.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB rear raise

3 x 8 10kg/hand

Think that was it, finished up with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Quick cardio session today.

5 mins skipping. 5 mins rowing, 1100m. 5 mins cross trainer, 600m.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Really annoyed and disappointed today.

Went in to do quads, I've been having a bit of trouble with my calves for the past week, they've been aching a lot, right more than the left. Tried squatting, struggled a lot, was painful on my calf putting the weight on it. Decided to go lighter (which I still struggled with). Did a bit of extensions and some stiff leg deadlift. After that I had to stop, was hurting when I put weight on it when I walked, thought it was best to not keep going.

Talked to the gym owner and he said after tomorrow's workout he will have a look at it for me and see if he can see if there's anything wrong with it.

Really annoyed, would rather not be able to train upper body than lower! Annoyed even more because I'm 2 weeks into a 12 week cycle


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did chest today, just after, i got the owner to look at my calf (he does massaging). He put some oil on and had a go at it, i was in tears, absolute agony, screaming in pain. He said ive definitely done something, probably twanged some small muscle strands in my calf. Never thought a deep tissue massage could feel so painful, it was fine until he got to the bits that hurt then i was in agony.

Anyway, back to business!

Incline DB press

1 x warm up set

1 x 8 32.5kg/hand

2 x 8 30kg/hand

Decline BB press

3 x 8 60kg

High incline smith press

3 x 12 10kg/side

Incline cable fly

3 x 10 17kg/side

Hammer strength chest press

3 x 12 20kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate check out loganators journal and that squat machine !

It looks like a torture weapon !


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate check out loganators journal and that squat machine !
> 
> It looks like a torture weapon !


Cheers mate, just popped and had a look. That looks like a horrible machine! Would love a go on that for a laugh


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Felt like I had wings afterwards!

Pull ups

2 x 6 BW

2 x 5 BW

T bar row

1 x 10 45kg

3 x 8 50kg

Wide machine row

1 x 8 35kg/side

3 x 8 40kg/side

Straight arm pulldown

3 x 10

DB shrug

3 x 12 30kg/hand

SUPERSET

Machine rear delt fly

3 x 10

Then finished up with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and arms today. Enjoyed it and got mega pumped!

Smith shoulder press

1 x warm up set

1 x 8 10kg/side

3 x 8 15kg/side

Dips

3 x 8 BW+10kg

Incline DB lat raise

1 x 8 5kg/hand

2 x 12 5kg/hand

SUPERSET

EZ curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

Short bar reverse grip curl

3 x 10 5kg/side

SUPERSET

Diamond press ups

3 x 10

Overhead cable extension

3 x 12

SUPERSET

Cable front raise

3 x 10

Hammer strength shoulder press

3 x 12 10kg/side

SUPERSET

DB kickback

2 x 10 5kg/hand

Finished up with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did some cardio today. 20 mins cross trainer, then beat the heck out of the punch bag (in a very pathetic fashion), then did a bit of core work


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest again today. Monday-Thursday next week I'm in London with my girlfriend so I won't be training, apart from lots of walking, so getting as much in before hand as possible.

Incline DB press

1 x Warm up set

3 x 8 32.5kg/hand

Decline BB press

3 x 10 62.5kg

Smith high incline press

3 x 12 11.25kg/side

Incline cable fly

3 x 12 17kg/side

Hammer strength chest press

1 x 12 20kg/side

2 x 10 21.25kg/side

Finished with some stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back this morning. Couldnt eat all my breakfast this morning so i didnt feel massively energetic. But session still went okay!

Pull ups

3 x 6 BW

T bar row

1 x 10 45kg

1 x 10 50kg

2 x 10 55kg

Wide grip machine row

2 x 10 40kg/side

1 x 10 35kg/side

Seated DB shrug

3 x 12 30kg/hand

SUPERSET

Rear delt fly

3 x 10

Straight arm pulldown

3 x 10 no.5

Did some stretching after.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Arms today. Went with my girlfriends brother, had a good session. Could barely move my arms afterwards, even struggled to tense them, or to put my seatbelt on haha!

Dips

1 x 12 BW

1 x 10 BW+10kg

1 x 10 BW+15kg

1 x 10 BW+20kg

EZ curls

1 x 10 10kg/side

2 x 10 15kg/side

Cable overhead tricep extension

1 x 12 47kg

3 x 12 59kg

Seated hammer curls

3 x 8 15kg/hand

One arm cable kickback

1 x 15 11kg

1 x 10 17kg (crappy form so dropped weight)

1 x 12 11kg

Rope pressdown

2 x 12 35kg

1 x failure 28kg

SUPERSET (no rest between sets, straight off one to the other and back)

Two arm cable curl

2 x 12 17kg

1 x failure 17kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders today. Don't normally do shoulders by itself so thought I'd make it a good one!

Smith shoulder press

1 x warm up set

2 x 8 15kg/side

1 x 8 17.5kg/side

1 x 8 20kg/side

Incline lat raise

1 x 8 10kg/hand

3 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Standing lat raise (using no momentum, slow negatives)

3 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Short bar front raise

1 x 8 bar

3 x 8 5kg/side

Hammer strength shoulder press

1 x 15 10kg/side

1 x 15 12.5kg/side

1 x 12 12.5kg/side

Finished up with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice training Shaun, good to see you going strong fella.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice training Shaun, good to see you going strong fella.


Thanks very much Matt! Going quite well ATM, really enjoying training aswel


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I went this morning mate but the mojo wasnt right so spewed it and came home, no point if l cant give it my all.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> I went this morning mate but the mojo wasnt right so spewed it and came home, no point if l cant give it my all.


Thats a shame mate, sure you'll feel like it later on


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

First day back at the gym after going to london with my girlfriend. Calf feels much better, not aching at all.

Got there and did my first warmup set of front squats, decided to do this over squats, so to not put too much weight on it. Did a warm up set of 10 with just the bar. Then went and put 10 a side on, just to gauge how much weight i wanted to do. Got onto about 5 reps, weight didnt feel much at all. Then all of a sudden, horrible pain as i was pushing up for the next rep, not in my calf though, sort of inbetween my right hamstring and glute, right on the inside of my leg.

Struggled to do anything else afterwards, tried to give it a good stretch, but still limped out of the gym for the second time in a few weeks, Really upset.

Got home and tried with ice and hot microwavable beanie thing on it, alternating a minute or so for each, then stood up to walk on it after about 10 minutes. Felt horrible, really annoyed. Cant seem to do any leg work right, the one thing i wanted to bring along on this cycle and its all gone to ****. Really disappointed


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just did an upper body session today, just to switch it up with me being away most of the week. Not the sort of thing i normally do but it cant hurt doing something different every once in a while.

Incline DB press

2 x warm up sets

3 x 8 32.5kg/hand

Smith shoulder press

1 x warm up set

3 x 8 15kg/side

T bar row

1 x warm up set

1 x 10 50kg

3 x 10 55kg

Dips

1 x 10 BW

3 x 8 BW+15kg

H bar curl

3 x 8 10kg/side

Hammer strength Chest press

1 x failure 20kg/side

SUPERSET

Hammer strength lat pulldown

1 x failure 20kg/side

SUPERSET

Hammer strength shoulder press

1 x failure 15kg/side

Cable curl

1 x failure

SUPERSET

V bar pressdown

1 x failure

SUPERSET

Seated DB shrug

1 x failure 55lb DB's

Then did some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio and core today.

11 mins, 6km Bike.

10 mins, treadmill, 10 incline (was harder than i expected!)

3 x 10 weighted sit ups

3 x 10 cable crunches


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today. Met up with a mate after work and went with him.

Incline DB chest

2 x warm up sets

3 x 8 35kg/hand

Decline BB press

3 x 10 65kg

High incline smith press

2 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 12 12.5kg/side

Incline cable fly

4 x 12 17kg/side

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 15 20kg/side

1 x 15 25kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today, people are noticing that I'm getting bigger, even in my hoodie I got a compliment which was good. Decided I'd give deadlift a go to see how my hamstring/glute lasts, went light just to be safe, weight was easy but once warmed up my leg felt fine.

Pull ups

1 x 10 BW

1 x 7 BW

1 x 5 BW

T bar row

2 x 10 55kg

2 x 10 60kg

Wide grip machine row

4 x 8 40kg/side

Deadlift

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 6 100kg

4 x 6 120kg

Cable crunches

4 x 10

Hanging knee raise

4 x 8

Finished with a bit of stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought I'd missed something on yesterday's post!

**ADDITION TO YESTERDAY**

DB shrug

3 x 12 32.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB bent over rear fly

3 x 10 10kg/hand

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

So happy today! Did legs, felt I had a really good workout, didn't hurt myself at all, made sure I had a good warm up before hand. Only went to parallel aswel on front squats and felt better, like I could keep the tension better as apprised to sitting on my calves at the bottom of each rep.

5 mins bike warm up

Walking lunges warm up

Front squat

1 x 10 bar

4 x 10 40kg

Single leg press

2 x 10 20kg/side

1 x 12 20kg/side

Short bar SLDL

4 x 8 10kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 15 10kg/side

SUPERSET

Leg extension

2 x 15 15kg/side

Seated calf raise

4 x 10 15kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and arms today.

Smith shoulder press

2 x warm up sets

2 x 8 15kg/side

2 x 8 20kg/side

Dips

2 x 8 BW+15kg

2 x 8 BW+20kg

EZ preacher curl

1 x 8 10kg/side

2 x 8 15kg/side

Short bar front raise

3 x 10 5kg/side

SUPERSET

DB hammer curl

3 x 8 15kg/hand

EZ french press

4 x 12 5kg/side

SUPERSET

BB Wrist curl

4 x 12 bar

Cable pressdown

2 x 12 45kg

2 x 10 59kg

SUPERSET

Reverse cable curl

4 x 10

Hammer strength shoulder press

2 x 15 15kg/side

Finished with some stretching and a bit of core work

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Mixing it up mate, Looking good, training is so worth while your right.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Definitely mate, couldnt agree more.

Got a comment off my brother the other day 'dont you think youre big enough now' i was just like, nahhh.

Got a few pics my mate took for me today, wasnt going to post them here but decided to let everyone have a look.





Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good work mate and tell your brother NEVER !!!!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

10 mins cross trainer.

15 mins bike.

Bit of core work.

Done!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today! Was happy to be doing legs, really starting to enjoy the pain now!

Warm up - 5 mins bike

Warm up - 5 x walking lunges each leg

Front squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 10kg/side

2 x 10 12.5kg/side

Single leg press

2 x 12 20kg/side

1 x 10 20kg/side

Short bar SLDL

3 x 10 15kg/side

Leg extension

2 x 15 11.25kg/side

SUPERSET

Lying leg curl

2 x 15 11.25kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 12

Cable crunches

3 x 10

Finished with some stretches. Loved it today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Legs for me tomorow mate, cant wait....


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good man! I stretch upstairs at my gym and I did a good job of making the stairs looking like Mount Everest, limping like I'd been violated


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today. Decided to swap incline DB for BB and decline DD for DB aswel for 5-6 weeks to see how i get on.

Spots are starting to come back a bit which is a little annoying.

Incline BB press

2 x warm up sets

2 x 8 70kg

2 x 8 75kg

Decline DB press

3 x 8 30kg/hand

Incline cable fly

1 x 12 23kg/side

1 x 10 23kg/side

1 x 12 17kg/side

High incline smith press

1 x 12 10kg/side

2 x 12 12.5kg/side

Hammer strength chest press

1 x 12 22.5kg/side

1 x 15 20kg/side

Lying leg raise

3 x 10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Missed cardio yesterday being valentines day, not too fussed as its only one day. Been at a funeral of an apprentice in my year today, wasnt that close to him as he was a different trade and he went out on plant. Was a top lad when i know him, was a good send off, massive amount of people there.

Anyway down to business, shoulders and tri's today.

Smith shoulder press

1 x 15 bar

1 x 10 10kg/side

3 x 8 20kg/side

Dips

3 x 8 BW+20kg

1 x 8 BW+30kg

Incline DB lat raise

2 x 10 7.5kg/hand

1 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Short bar front raise

3 x 8 5kg/side

SUPERSET

DB hammer curl

3 x 8 15kg/hand

V bar pressdown

2 x 12 59kg

1 x 12 65kg

SUPERSET

Cable curl

3 x 12

EZ french press

3 x 12 5kg/side

SUPERSET

BB wrist curl

3 x 12

Hammer strength shoulder press

2 x 15 15kg/side

Fnished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did back today. Didn't expect a brilliant sesh as I'm nights weekend but was okay.

Pull ups

4 x 5 BW

T bar row

3 x 10 60kg

Close grip row

3 x 8

Lat pulldown

3 x 12

DB shrug

3 x 12 35kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

3 x 10 10kg/hand

That's it for today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today! Appetite is increasing, was very surprised to be hungry this morning when waking up after nights as I'm never normally hungry when I wake up after nights.

Front squat

2 x 10 bar

3 x 10 42.5kg

One leg press

3 x 10 21.25kg/side

Short bar SLDL

3 x 10 15kg/side

Leg extension

2 x 15 12.5kg/side

SUPERSET

Lying leg curl

2 x 15 12.5kg/side

Seated calf raise (hold or 3 sec at top and bottom)

3 x 8

Finished with some stretches

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today, glad i made it to the gym this morning, was thinking i wouldnt make it but i did.

15 mins cross trainer

15 mins bike

bit of core work

Really enjoyed cardio today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today

BB Front squat

2 x 10 bar

3 x 8 50kg

One leg press

3 x 10 25kg/side

Short bar SLDL

3 x 10 20kg/side

Leg extension

2 x 15 13.75kg/side

SUPERSET

Lying leg curl

2 x 15 13.75kg/side

Standing calf raise

4 x 10

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and bi's today

Incline BB bench

2 x 15 bar

1 x 8 60kg

3 x 8 80kg

Decline BB bench

3 x 8 70kg

High incline smith press

3 x 10 15kg/side

Short bar preacher curl

3 x 12 5kg/side

Incline DB curl

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Reverse grip cable curl

3 x 10

Incline fly

1 x 12 12.5kg/hand

Flat fly

1 x 12 12.5kg/hand

Decline fly

1 x 12 12.5kg/hand

Hammer strength chest press

3 x 15 20kg/side

SUPERSET

Machine cable curl

3 x 12 no.30

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Forgot to add yesterday cardio workout.

10 mins cross trainer

10 mins high incline fast walking

Bit of core work

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Took a mate and was showing him form more than anything so I don't have a very good session tbh.

Front squat

2 x 10 bar

3 x 8 85kg

Single leg press

3 x 10 25kg/side

Short bar SLDL

2 x 10 20kg/side

1 x 10 22.5kg/side

Leg extension

2 x 15 15kg/side

SUPERSET

Lying leg curl

2 x 15 15kg/side

Calf raise (2 seconds pause top and bottom)

3 x 10

Bit of core work and some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today has been quite good with regards to eating. But my cars been in the garage all day, and turns out theyre having it tonight and tomorrow as well (which i knew was a possibility). Which ruined my chance of going to the gym. So i decided to just have a random blast on the only dumbbells avaliable in my house. 3kg's.....

Did loads of presses and raises, followed by overhead tricep extensions and kickbacks, shoulders absolutely pumped like mad, can barely move my arms, but triceps not so much, so when i get chance, ill make sure i get a proper tricep workout in the week some time.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Because I've missed a few gym days I've just done a bit of everything, mostly back and triceps.

Pull ups

4 x 5 BW

Smith shoulder press

1 x 20 bar

3 x 8 20kg/side

Dips

1 x 10 BW+10kg

1 x 10 BW+15kg

2 x 8 BW+20kg

T-bar row

3 x 10 60kg

Close grip row

3 x 8 no.16

Rope pressdown

4 x 10 49kg

SUPERSET

EZ curl

4 x 10 10kg/side

Overhead EZ tricep extension

4 x 12 5kg/side

Cable crunch

7 x 8 pyramid up weight, then back down.

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, I've been in the gym a few times since the 28th, did chest and delts once, and legs another time, today went and did back and arms, felt my tris a lot today.

Pull ups

1 x 8

1 x 7

2 x 6

T bar row

1 x 10 45kg

1 x 10 55kg

1 x 8 65kg

1 x 8 70kg

Close grip row

1 x 8 no.14

1 x 8 no.16

1 x 8 no.18

EZ skull crusher

1 x 10 10kg/side

2 x 8 15kg/side

1 x 8 17.5kg/side

EZ curl

1 x 12 5kg/side

1 x 10 10kg/side

2 x 8 15kg/side

Rope pressdown

4 sets, 8-12 pyramiding up weight

Reverse cable curl

4 x 12 pyramiding up weight

Wide grip machine row

1 x 12 25kg/side

1 x 10 30kg/side

1 x 8 35kg/side

1 x 8 40kg/side

Dips

2 x 12

SUPERSET

Machine curls

1 x 12

1 x 10

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Watched a Kai Greene video this morning about feeling the contraction more instead of moving the weight, and saw him do SLDL and his explanation, and realised I was doing them wrong, and I could then understand why I wasn't feeling them, I felt them good today though. Thanks to Mr. Greene!

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 90kg

1 x 8 100kg (only just!)

Leg press (feet close in middle of pad)

1 x 12 45kg/side

1 x 12 65kg/side

1 x 12 85kg/side

SLDL

1 x 12 bar

3 x 12 30kg

Leg extension

1 x 12 10kg/side

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 12 20kg/side

SUPERSET

Lying leg curl

1 x 12 10kg/side

1 x 12 12.5kg/side

1 x 12 15kg/side

Leg press calf raise

4 x 15

Finished with some stretching and a core exercise

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice consolidating session there SHaun.

You thought of doing any Bodybuilding shows or are you just keen to train to keep in shape!? Or you considering doing powerlifting?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Matt. Haven't seen any of your posts for a while, nice to see your thread up and running again.

I'd love to compete as a bodybuilder one day, a long time in the future though I think. Maybe 5-10 years away.

Are you doing any strongman competitions soon?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Shaun, Yeah you should mate.

Yeah I got a competition on the 7th of April going to try qualify in the under 23's 105kg class. Should be good. Looking in good shape for a decent improvement.

Matt.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I have been posting though. I post far too much LOL


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

That sounds good to me mate. Glad youre still going strong. Im not sure why i didnt realise you were still posting, youre in my subscriptions lol


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs have been very sore since late yesterday. Decided to go do cardio anyway today and just man up!

Cross trainer, 25 mins, 3.8km, 375 cals.

Then did a bit of stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice stuff

Keep that fitness up aye shaun.

" Man up and don't be a wuss",

I remember that Déja Vu on don't you


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice stuff
> 
> Keep that fitness up aye shaun.
> 
> ...


We've all got to man up every once in a while :lol:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, not good news!

Woke up yesterday feeling really sick, stomach bubbling like mad. Had the sh1ts all day yesterday, up most of last night with the same. Feeling feverish aswel, eaten next to nothing yesterday and so far a very small bowl of cereal today, even had to ring in sick from work; not good.....

Hopefully I get over it soon and can get back into training an eating again

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Because today should have been chest day, decided i had to do something, although i couldnt leave the house and didnt want to do any real weight (didnt want to mess myself)

Did 100 press-ups over as many sets as i needed, meant to be doing legs tomorrow, but IF im feeling better once ive been to college, im not going to risk doing legs, might do shoulders or arms.

Managed to have a few slices of cheese on toast throughout the day, and some chicken soup, more than yesterday but still pretty poor.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What is it mate ?

Possible food poisoning or a bug ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope you make a quick recovery mate, Don't like hearing people are under the cosh and feeling terrible. Rest up try eat something even if it's light like soup and dry bread.

:innocent:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> What is it mate ?
> 
> Possible food poisoning or a bug ?


Im thinking its a bug, not had anything out of the ordinary to eat. Started feeling a little 'uncomfortable' on saturday evening, stomach wasnt feeling brilliant.

Then when i woke up sunday morning, just felt generally crap, then started sh1tting a lot, and same most of last night, and same today aswel.

Dad had a bad belly yesterday aswel.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Made my way to the gym today hoping to get a bit done, and actually did okay tbh.

Smith shoulder press

1 x 20 bar

1 x 8 5kg/side

1 x 8 10kg/side

1 x 8 15kg/side

1 x 8 20kg/side

1 x 4 25kg/side

EZ curls

1 x 10 5kg/side

1 x 10 7.5kg/side

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 10 12.5kg/side

SUPERSET

Rope pushdown

4 x 12 47kg

Cable side raise (slow negative)

3 x 10 11kg

SUPERSET

Cable front raise

3 x 10 29kg

Dips

4 x 12 BW

SUPERSET

Alternating DB curl

4 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Hammer strength shoulder press

2 x 10 15kg/side

1 x 10 20kg/side

SUPERSET

Standing side raise (strict form, no momentum)

3 x 10 5kg/hand

Seated overhead DB extension (not sure if that's its actual name)

1 x 10 20kg

1 x 10 22.5kg

1 x 10 50lb

1 x 10 27.5kg

Finished with some stretching. Really happy with today's session, especially because of how the last few days have been.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Had a good session.

Pull ups

4 x 5 BW

T-Bar row

1 x 8 30kg

1 x 8 45kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

Close grip row

1 x 8 no.12

1 x 8 no.14

1 x 8 no.16

1 x 8 no.18

1 x 8 no.20

Wide machine row

1 x 12 25kg/side

1 x 10 30kg/side

1 x 8 35kg/side

1 x 8 40kg/side

1 x 6 45kg/side

SUPERSET

Hammer strength lat pulldown

5 x 8 20kg/side

Finished with some stretching. Really happy with today's workout tbh.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Woke up after my first night shift in 3 weeks thinking today was going to be a rubbish session. Turned out to be the exact opposite!

Legs

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 4 110kg PB!!!

Leg press (feet close, middle of pad)

1 x 12 55kg/side

1 x 12 65kg/side

1 x 12 75kg/side

1 x 12 85kg/side

1 x 8 95kg/side

SLDL

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 50kg

Lying leg curl

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 10 12.5kg/side

1 x 10 15kg/side

SUPERSET

Leg extension

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 10 15kg/side

1 x 10 20g/side

Seated calf raise

3 x 12

Finished with some stretches and a core exercise.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio and ancillary workout today.

20 mins cross trainer, 300cal, 3.00km

Reverse cable curls (10 reps wrists locked, 10 reps wrists loose)

4 x 20

BB wrist curl

3 x 15 bar

Seated DB shrug

2 x 12 30kg/hand

2 x 12 35kg/hand

BB shrug (close grip)

3 x 10 60kg

Standing calf raise

4 x 10 no.5

Leg press calf raise

4 x 12 45kg/side

Cable crunches

4 x 12

Hanging knee raise

3 x 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, buzzing session, read along to see why!

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 90kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 6 110kg PB!!!!!

Leg press

1 x 12 50kg/side

1 x 12 70kg/side

1 x 12 90kg/side

SLDL

1 x 10 bar

3 x 10 40kg

Leg extension

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 12 17.5kg/side

2 x 12 20kg/side

Lying leg curl

5 x 10 10kg/side

SUPERSET

Standing calf raise

4 x 12

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, buzzing session, read along to see why!

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 90kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 6 110kg PB!!!!!

Leg press

1 x 12 50kg/side

1 x 12 70kg/side

1 x 12 90kg/side

SLDL

1 x 10 bar

3 x 10 40kg

Leg extension

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 12 17.5kg/side

2 x 12 20kg/side

Lying leg curl

5 x 10 10kg/side

SUPERSET

Standing calf raise

4 x 12

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Session Shaun,

Keep up the work your good soon for a 300lb squat me thinks.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Matt, hopefully soon! Got a few progress pics for motivation. Legs are still not very good, need more sweep to my quad, as i have almost none at all, theyre very hard and thick, but not in any way wide.

March 2011





March 2013







Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and bi's today

Incline BB bench

1 x 12 bar

1 x 12 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 6 80kg

1 x 6 90kg

1 x fail 100kg

Flat BB bench

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 6 90kg

1 x 4 100kg

1 x 1 120kg PB!!!

Incline fly

4 x 10 15kg/hand

SUPERSET

EZ curl

4 x 10 10kg/side

Incline DB curl

4 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Cable crossover (cables at bottom)

4 x 12 17kg/side

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

20 mins cross trainer, 300 calories, 3.1km.

EZ reverse curls (10 reps wrists limp, 10 reps wrists locked)

1 x 20 bar

3 x 20 5kg/side

BB wrist curl

3 x 12 bar

Seated DB shrug

1 x 12 20kg/hand

3 x 10 40kg/hand

Close grip BB shrug

1 x 12 60kg

3 x 12 80kg

Standing calf raise (10 reps heels together, 10 reps heels apart)

4 x 20

Seated calf raise

3 x 15 10kg/side

SUPERSET (no rest between sets)

Standing calf raise (bottom half of rep only, performed on a ledge)

3 x 15

Cable crunch

4 x 10

Lying leg raise

3 x 12

SUPERSET

DB side bend

3 x 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back! Not deadlifted in a while so was pleased with strength

Pull ups

4 x 6 BW

T bar row

1 x 12 20kg

1 x 12 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 75kg

Close grip row

4 x 8-12 pyramid up weight each set

Deadlift

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 140kg

1 x 5 180kg

Wide grip machine row

1 x 12 30kg/side

1 x 12 35kg/side

1 x 10 40kg/side

1 x 10 45kg/side

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tri's today.

Smith shoulder press

1 x 12 bar

1 x 12 10kg/side

1 x 10 15kg/side

1 x 8 20kg/side

1 x 6 25kg/side

Dips

1 x 12 BW

1 x 10 BW+10kg

2 x 8 BW+20kg

One arm cable lat raise

2 x 10 11kg

1 x 12 11kg

1 x 15 11kg

Overhead DB tricep extension

3 x 10 22.5kg

Rope pushdown

4 x 12 47kg

SUPERSET

EZ front raise

4 x 12 5kg/side

EZ skull crushers

3 x 8 10kg/side

1 x 15 10kg/side

Hammer strength shoulder press

3 x 12 15kg/side

SUPERSET

Standing DB lat raise

3 x 10 5kg/side

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, decided to do a shorter session today, it definitely didn't feel short though lol. In and out in about 50 mins.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

10 x 10 60kg

Lying leg curl

5 x 10 10kg/side

Standing calf raise

5 x 10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio

25 mins bike, random intensity setting, 220cals

Reverse EZ curl

1 x 10 bar

3 x 10 10kg/side

DB wrist curl

3 x 12 7.5kg

SUPERSET

DB reverse wrist curl

3 x 8 2.5kg

Seated DB shrug

1 x 15 20kg/hand

3 x 10 40kg/hand

Close grip BB shrug

3 x 10 80kg

SUPERSET

BB rear shrug

3 x 10 60kg

Standing calf raise

4 x 12

Seated calf raise

4 x 12

Cable curl

4 x 8

Hanging knee raise

3 x 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs! Felt horrible today before I went, felt unfit, tired, and very lazy. Looks like it didn't show in the workout though!

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 90kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 110kg PB!!

1 x 3 120kg PB!!!!!!

Leg press

1 x 12 45kg/side

1 x 12 65kg/side

1 x 12 75kg/side

SLDL

1 x 10 40kg

2 x 10 42.5kg

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 11.25kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 12

Seated calf raise

3 x 30

Leg extension

3 x 12

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and Bi's today. Feel dog rough, got a cold and feel mega bunged up.

Incline BB

1 x 15 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 6 90kg

Flat BB

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 4 90kg

EZ curl

1 x 12 5kg/side

3 x 12 10kg/side

Incline DB curl

3 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Cable crossover (cables at bottom)

FST-7 - 11kg/hand

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 12 30kg/side

1 x 12 30kg/side +5 negatives

SUPERSET

Seated DB hammer curl

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Quick session today, gym shut tomorrow and will be busy Monday, so I'd back, shoulders + tris.

Pull ups

4 x 6

Dips

3 x 12

1 x 8

Hammer strength shoulder press

3 x 8 20kg/side

Close grip bench

3 x 8 60kg

SUPERSET

Wide grip machine row

3 x 12 30kg/side

Seated DB lat raise

3 x 10 7.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Seated DB front raise

3 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Reverse grip cable pressdown

3 x 15

SUPERSET

Close grip row

3 x 12 no.14

Decline crunch

3 x 10

That was it today, in and out!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice BB session there Shaun, Now go feed yourself up well mate.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

What a HORRIBLE!! session today, but I loved every minute of it!

Hack squat

1 x 10 sled

10 x 10 15kg/side

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

2 x 10 11.25kg/side

Seated calf raise

5 x 10

Then some stretching. All in well under an hour!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Went for a jog/run up and down some hills near my house. What a pathetic attempt it was! Absolutely died after running up the first hill, managed to make it up it 3 times, but by the 3rd go, i think you could barely call it walking pace


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well. Here we are again. Legs! Got a few vids that ill be posting up today too! Love squatting now!

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 90kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 110kg

1 x 5 120kg PB!

1 x 1 130kg PB!!!

Leg press

1 x 10 45kg/side

1 x 10 65kg/side

1 x 10 80kg/side

SLDL

1 x 10 bar

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 8 45kg

1 x 8 50kg

Leg extension

3 x 12 15kg/side

SUPERSET

Lying leg curl

3 x 12 12.5kg/side

Leg press calf raise

1 x 15 warm up

4 x 12

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Went for a jog/run up and down some hills near my house. What a pathetic attempt it was! Absolutely died after running up the first hill, managed to make it up it 3 times, but by the 3rd go, i think you could barely call it walking pace


amazing and scary mate isn't it, really opens your eyes to how unfit you are...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, heres the videos as promised.

120kg x 5






130kg x 1






Thanks for looking!

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> amazing and scary mate isn't it, really opens your eyes to how unfit you are...


Totally mate, remember running up the hill with the dog when i was younger aswel, no problem.

I was dead when i reached the half way point haha, felt pathetic


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and bi's today. Had a good sesh, which was ruined shortly after by an old woman (probably only about 40, but she looked about 1000 years old), she told me im ginger. Suicide time i think! Anyway, now ive had a cry, down to business! Tried chin ups today for something different, wish i'd have done them before curls though, arms were well dead afterwards!

Incline BB

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 4 90kg

Flat BB

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 70kg

1 x 10 80kg

1 x 6 90kg

EZ curl

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 10 11.25kg/side

1 x 10 12.5kg/side

Chin ups

2 x 6 BW

2 x 4 BW

Cable crossover (cables set at bottom)

7 x 12

Finished with some stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio!

15 mins treadmill 2.4km 240cal

10 mins stepper 120cal

Core hold (parallel to floor)

3 x 30sec

BB shrug

1 x 12 50kg

3 x 12 85kg

SUPERSET

BB rear shrug

1 x 12 50kg

3 x 12 65kg

EZ reverse curl

1 x 12 bar

3 x 12 5kg/side

DB wrist curl

3 x 12 10kg/hand

Then some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Trained with a couple of oldies today 41 + 47. Did back, was quite a good workout, cant remember many weights we did, just mimicked them really. Think I hurt them with rack pulls though, gave them abuse about being old so they both had a go at 200, was funny haha

Machine row

4 x 8-12

Close grip hammer row

3 x 10-12

Straight arm pulldown

3 x 8-15

SUPERSET

Bodyweight row (facing the ceiling)

3 x 15-10

Rack pull (bottom pin)

60kg

100kg

140kg

170kg

1 x 5 200kg

Finished with some stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Shaun mate,

Nice, looks like you got a 140 in you definitely making good progress, it takes time but your squat looks flawless to me mate, What sort of shoes you use? I'd recommend doing Leg press as a assistance really does help for dead lifts and squats.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Shaun mate,
> 
> Nice, looks like you got a 140 in you definitely making good progress, it takes time but your squat looks flawless to me mate, What sort of shoes you use? I'd recommend doing Leg press as a assistance really does help for dead lifts and squats.


Thanks Matt. Im hoping for A 140 soon. I go barefoot, do a few warm ups, then once i hit above 60-80 ill go barefoot.

10x10 leg press day on friday, thats gonna be fun!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tris today. Had a back massage afterwards, had a knot and god it hurt getting it out. Doesn't help that I'm a puff...

DB shoulder press

2 x warm up

1 x 10 30kg/hand

1 x 8 32.5kg/hand

1 x 5 35kg/hand

Dips

1 x 12 BW

1 x 10 BW+10kg

1 x 8 BW+20kg

1 x 5 BW+20kg

CGBP

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 70kg

1 x 6 80kg

Cable lat raise (cables crossed over)

3 x 12-10 11kg/side

SUPERSET

Cable bent over rear raise

3 x 10-5 11kg/side

Rope pressdown

3 x 12

Finished with the massage, just waiting for food now and nearly falling asleep....

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's what I've eaten today and what I've got left to eat!

Meal 1 - 5 scrambled eggs, 3 slices warburton seeded batch

Post workout - 30g protein shake

Meal 3 - 3 90% pork sausages, 250g new pots, peas, 2 smartprice Yorkshire puddings + gravy

Meal 4 - 225g chicken, 1 bag uncle bens microwave chicken rice

Meal 5 - 225g chicken, 1 bag uncle bens microwave chicken rice, a creme egg

Meal 6 - 2 pints SS milk

Might squeeze a little bit of something between 5 and 6, not sure yet, just about to sit down for meal 5.

Macros

P - 340g

C - 390g

F - 135g

4150 cals

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Secondary leg day today. Outer quads were on fire, which is good, that's the main reason my legs look small, next to no quad sweep. In and out in under 45 mins.

Leg press

2 x warm ups

10 x 10 55kg/side

Lying leg curl

5 x 10 12.5kg/side

Standing calf raise

5 x 10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs Legs Legs!! Was horrid today, was far too hot, too busy, too many kids in as i went at a different time to suit a mate. Never going at that time again if i can help it. I cut out SLDL as there was no space in the whole gym to do it. Ah well, once wont hurt.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 110kg

1 x 7 120kg (so close to 8!!)

Leg press

1 x 10 45kg/side

1 x 10 65kg/side

1 x 10 75kg/side

Lying leg curl

1 x 12 10kg/side

2 x 12 12.5kg/side

Leg extension

1 x 10 15kg/side

2 x 10 20kg/side

Standing calf raise

4 x 10

Finished with stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and bis today

Incline BB bench

1 x 15 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 4 90kg

Flat BB bench

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 6 80kg

Chin ups

2 x 6 BW

1 x 5 BW

1 x 4 BW

EZ curl

1 x 12 10kg/side

1 x 10 11.25kg/side

1 x 6 12.5kg/side

Cable crossover (handles at bottom)

2 x 12 17kg/side

2 x 8 23kg/side

Machine hammer curl

3 x 12

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 15 20kg/side

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good training Shaun. Keep it up fella.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks matt. Looking good in your Rack pull vids!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Short and sweet, in and out in 40 minutes! Been watching training with Kai Greene videos on youtube, and when i was doing lat pulldowns i was making sure i got a really good squeeze and contraction, instead of what most people do and just throw it up and back down, really felt every rep.

Pull ups

2 x 8 BW

2 x 6 BW

T-Bar row

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 45kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 7 70kg

Lat pulldown

2 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 8

Deadlift

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 140kg

1 x 5 180kg


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tris today. Saw a mate there and got chatting so workout took a little longer than expected.

Standing millitary press

1 x 12 bar

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 50kg

1 x 5 60kg

Dips

1 x 12 BW

1 x 10 BW +10kg

1 x 8 BW +15kg

1 x 12 BW +20kg

CGBP

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

2 x 5 80kg

Seated DB lat raise

3 x 10 10kg/hand

SUPERSET

Standing hammer curl

3 x 10 10kg/hand

V-bar pressdown

5 x 10-12 upping weight every set

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today!

20mins cross trainer - 2.8km 310cal

15mins stepper - 150cal

Decline crunch

3 x 12

Hanging knee raise

3 x 8

BB wrist curl

3 x 10 bar

SUPERSET

DB hammer curl

3 x 10 10kg/hand

SUPERSET

BB reverse grip curl

3 x 10 bar

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

No training today. But just wanted to post something.

Woke up today, had my brekkie, 3 eggs, 100g whites, 1/2 tin beans, 2 x seeded toast.

My PCT is different this cycle to what i normally do. Im taking DAA + 5000iu Vit D aswel as my PCT for 30 days, and for some reason im looking a hell of a lot leaner, probably the leanest ive ever been, still feeling strong, still eating like mad. Yesterday was my cheat day also, in which me and my mate shared a square pizza (big fcker!), my half was gone in a matter of 5 minutes, as well as garlic bread, and chips, and garlic mayo sauce.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Trained with a few mates. Dead is an understatement! Pleased with the session though, very pleased!

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 110kg

1 x 8 120kg PB!!!

1 x 3 130kg PB!!!

Leg press

1 x 10 45kg/side

1 x 10 60kg/side

1 x 10 75kg/side

1 x 10 85kg/side

SLDL

1 x 10 40kg

2 x 10 50kg

Leg curl

3 x 10 10kg/side

SUPERSET

Leg extension

3 x 10 15kg/side

SUPERSET

Standing calf raise

3 x 10

Finished with stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + bis

Incline BB bench

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 3 90kg

Flat BB bench

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 3 90kg

Chin up

2 x 8 BW

1 x 6 BW

EZ curl

1 x 8 11.25kg/side

1 x 8 12.5kg/side

1 x 8 13.75kg/side

Cable crossover (pins at top)

6 x 12 17kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today

20 mins treadmill (10 mins high incline walk/10 mins jog)

280 cal 2.1km

Decline crunch

3 x 10

Hanging knee raise

3 x 10

DB hammer curl

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

BB wrist curl

3 x 12 bar

SUPERSET

BB reverse curl

3 x 10 bar

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Had a good sesh

Pull ups

3 x 8 BW

Wide grip machine row

1 x 12 35kg/side

1 x 10 40kg/side

2 x 6 45kg/side

Close grip row

3 x 10

Lat pulldown

4 x 10 no.11

Close grip BB shrug

3 x 12 90kg

SUPERSET

BB rear shrug

3 x 8 60kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders + tri's today, nights weekend at work so i generally have bigger rests as im feeling more tired.

Standing BB press

1 x 12 bar

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 50kg

1 x 4 62.5kg

Dips

1 x 12 BW

1 x 12 BW+10kg

1 x 10 BW+15kg

1 x 8 BW+20kg

1 x 5 BW+25kg

CGBP

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 4 90kg

Seated DB lat raise

3 x 12 10kg/side

V bar pressdown

3 x 12 41kg

SUPERSET

Bent over rear delt fly

3 x 12 11kg/hand

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice training Mr Shaun, looking very strong well done buddy.

Well done keep it up!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice training Mr Shaun, looking very strong well done buddy.
> 
> Well done keep it up!


Thanks Matt.

Decided to throw a couple of more compound based lifts in to bring on lagging bodyparts.

CGBP and Standing BB press


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I do abit of extra shoulder work myself, just be careful you don't injury yourself. It's a pretty safe lift though OHP.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today. Was meant to be doing 10x10 squats on Sunday, but gym was shut so that didnt happen.

Stepper - 20mins, 270cal

Decline crunch

3 x 10 BW

SUPERSET

Lying leg raise

3 x 8

SUPERSET

Plank

3 x 20sec

BB reverse curl

3 x 10 bar

SUPERSET

DB hammer curl

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

1 x 10 7.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

BB wrist curl

3 x 12 bar

Seated DB shrug

3 x 12 30kg/hand

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, probably a bad idea doing them the day after cardio, legs felt very tired before hand.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 110kg

1 x 6 120kg

Leg press

1 x 12 55kg/side

1 x 12 70kg/side

2 x 8 80kg/side

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 15kg/side

Standing calf raise

3 x 10

Leg press calf raise

3 x 10

Leg extension

3 x 10 15kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + bis

Incline DB press

1 x 10 10kg/hand

1 x 10 20kg/hand

1 x 8 30kg/hand

1 x 8 32.5kg/hand

1 x 8 35kg/hand

1 x 7 37.5kg/hand

Flat BB press

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 4 90kg

Alternating DB curl

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

1 x 8 15kg/hand

Incline DB curl

3 x 10 7.5kg/hand

Cable crossover

4 x 12

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Chest + bis
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> ...


STRETCHING is one of the fundamental tings most people, myself included that get neglected.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> STRETCHING is one of the fundamental tings most people, myself included that get neglected.


I've managed to get myself into a routine of stretching after every workout now.

Makes me feel a lot better the next day, not as tight. Very helpful after legs


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today

Pull ups

4 x 6 BW

BB bent over row

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 65kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 7 75kg

Close grip row

1 x 8 no.13

1 x 8 no.14

1 x 8 no.15

Deadlift

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 140kg

1 x 5 190kg

Lat pulldown

2 x 12 no.11

1 x 10 no.11

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some strong stuff going on in here shaun, whats your PB deadlift off the floor mate?! Also how much you weigh these days?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Some strong stuff going on in here shaun, whats your PB deadlift off the floor mate?! Also how much you weigh these days?


Cheers Matt! I've done 220kg before, there's a video somewhere in this log. I'm weighing about 90-92kg.

Shoulders and tris today, really tryin to focus on feeling the muscle as they're both lagging body parts.

Standing BB press

1 x 12 bar

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 5 50kg

1 x 3 60kg

CGBP

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 6 90kg

Seated DB lat raise

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

Dips

3 x 12 BW

Rope pressdown (had to use lat pulldown, cables were busy)

4 x 10 no.4

Hammer strength shoulder press

3 x 10 15kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

10 x 10 hack squat today. 11.25kg/side. Sweating my **** off. In and out in 20 mins


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today. Got a holiday booked to Egypt in about 5 weeks, can't wait! Also it's mine and my girlfriends 2 year anniversary on Saturday. Got her a nice necklace that she isn't aware off. Nice little suprise!

30 mins bike, 310cal

Decline sit ups

3 x 12 BW

SUPERSET

Hanging twist

3 x 6

Hanging leg raise

3 x 8

Rope curl

3 x 10

SUPERSET

One arm reverse cable curl

3 x 10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Rubbish session today, not happy but oh well, don't always have good sessions, just a shame it always seems to be leg sessions that are rubbish, which is a bit annoying, the one thing I want to bring on.

Squat

1 x 15 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 110kg

1 x 4 120kg (let down)

Leg press

1 x 10 65kg/side

2 x 10 75kg/side

Lying leg curl

3 x 10 15kg/side

SUPERSET

Standing calf raise

3 x 10

Leg extension

3 x 10 15kg/side

SUPERSET

Squat

3 x 8 60kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + bis today. Went with my girlfriend

Incline DB press

1 x 15 10kg/hand

1 x 10 20kg/hand

1 x 8 32.5kg/hand

1 x 8 35kg/hand

1 x 6 37.5kg/hand

Flat BB

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 6 80kg

1 x 4 100kg

Alternating DB curl

1 x 8 17.5kg/hand

1 x 7 17.5kg/hand

1 x 6 17.5kg/hand

Cable crossover (handles at bottom)

4 x 10 24kg/hand

2 arm cable curl

3 x 15 35kg/hand

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today

30 mins cross trainer - 430cal 4.3km

Decline crunch

3 x 12

SUPERSET

Lying knee raise

3 x 12

SUPERSET

Standing twists

3 x 12

Cable crunch

4 x 8

DB hammer curl

3 x 10

Reverse grip cable curl

3 x 8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Think positive, Shaun your next leg session will be a winner!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

It definitely will Matt, 1 rep max day tomorrow with my mate. Making sure i eat plenty of carbs today.

Shoulders + tris today, went light because of tomorrows 1 rep max session, didnt want to overdo it.

Seated BB shoulder press

1 x 15 bar

1 x 10 30kg

3 x 8 40kg

SUPERSET

Wide grip EZ upright row

3 x 8 10kg/side

CGBP

3 x 10 60kg

SUPERSET

V-bar pressdown

3 x 12 35kg

Standing DB lat raise (pyramid sets)

2 x 8 10kg/hand

2 x 8 7.5kg/hand

2 x 8 5kg/hand

EZ skull crusher

3 x 10 10kg/side

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

1 rep max day today. Last time I did it was before Christmas. My mate got videos but waiting for him to edit them and send them to me. Then ill upload them.

Squat

140kg!

Bench

122.5kg!

Deadlift

210kg!

Ill find my previous lifts in the journal and post them up for a comparison.

December 2012

Squat 1 x 110kg

Bench 1 x 110kg

Deadlift 1 x 200kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Very well Done Shaun. Some big numbers and bigger than my grrr, I envey you. Well done pal. :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Matt. Ill upload the videos once my mate stops sending me blank emails.....

Went to doctors today for hayfever jab and got it, definitely happy now.

Tried to do good mornings at the gym today, didnt enjoy them and didnt feel them as much as i expected, didnt feel like a natural movement either.

Leg press

1 x 15 no weight

1 x 10 45kg/side

10 x 10 60kg/side

Leg press calf raise

4 x 12 45kg/side

Good mornings

3 x 10 bar

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Shaun what sort of supplementation you take. Your natty aint ya. Good deadlift seen you don't push it much mate, don't normally see you doing deadlifts in your sessions unless I've not been reading properly. :thumb:

Well done on your workout today though!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

not looked through your stuff before, some really things going on. Nice numbers especially on deads


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Shaun what sort of supplementation you take. Your natty aint ya. Good deadlift seen you don't push it much mate, don't normally see you doing deadlifts in your sessions unless I've not been reading properly. :thumb:
> 
> Well done on your workout today though!


Nah I'm not natty mate. Came off about 2 months ago, just had a few dabbles with dbol and a test cycle.

I don't deadlift very often tbh, takes too much out of me. Always been a strong deadlifted though, especially for my build.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a really good weekend at Bodypower. Decided to put some of the pre workout samples to good use an give them a go, never really used them much before, the odd time years ago, definitely felt it, felt more pumped, more energetic, and didn't feel lethargic afterwards like I remember I did when I took pre workouts in the past.

Anyway, onto training! Using some of the advice I got from the pros at bodypower!

Used one of my preworkout samples today. Grenade 50 cal.

Squat

1 x 12 bar

1 x 10 60kg

3 x 10 100kg

Leg press

4 x 6 90kg/side

Lying leg curl

4 x 10 11.25kg/side

SUPERSET

Standing calf raise

4 x 10 no.4

Hack squat

(Legs wide)

2 x 8 15kg/side

(Legs close)

2 x 10 15kg/side

Leg press calf raise

3 x 12 45kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, chest + bis today. Used Ripped freak blue raspberry today. Got mega pumped and felt buzzing.

Incline DB bench

1 x 15 10kg/hand

1 x 12 20kg/hand

1 x 8 32.5kg/hand

1 x 8 35kg/hand

1 x 6 37.5kg/hand

Flat BB bench

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 5 100kg

EZ curl

1 x 12 10kg/side

2 x 12 12.5kg/side

Zotoman curl

4 x 6 10kg/hand

Machine fly

1 x 12 100kg

4 x 12 stack

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice mixing it up mate. Well done.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today, decided im gonna drop off the floor deads for a while, and just do rack pulls, im working my legs enough on leg days to need to work them anymore imo.

Has a BSN pre workout today, cant remember the name, felt quite focused all workout, but not buzzing like others, plus it recommended mixing with over 700ml of water, only did it with 350 and it was fine!

Pull ups

2 x 10 BW

1 x 8 BW

BB bent over rows

4 x 8 60kg

Hammer strength close grip row (didnt enjoy this, gonna stick to seated cable row)

3 x 8 40kg/side

Rack pulls (2nd pin)

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 100kg

1 x 10 140kg

1 x 8 180kg (pretty happy with that, all good reps!)

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

very nice rack pulls especially at 8 reps


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Mark, dead lifting is the one thing I'm good at tbh!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well it's a top one to be good at


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders + tris today. Used grenade 50 cal again, felt a little sick near the end of the workout and did the most nuclear fart I've ever done.

Clean + press

1 x 10 bar

1 x 5 40kg

4 x 5 50kg

CGBP

1 x 10 60kg

3 x 8 80kg

Seated DB lat raise

3 x 10 12.5kg/side

V-bar press down

4 x 12

Short bar front raise

2 x 10 5kg/side

SUPERSET

Machine rear felt fly

2 x 10 52kg

Dips

3 x 10 BW

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally got my videos for my 1rm day!






Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice one Shaun, Your much taller than I thought, Pack some meat on yourself mate. Well done btw.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Leg strength work, abs + cardio today

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 120kg

4 x 5 110kg

DB SLDL

4 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Cable crunch (circuit style, no rest)

3 x 12

SUPERSET

Lying leg raise

3 x 10

15 mins bike, 165cals

Finished with some stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice tidy session there Shaun Good Job.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

So glad I've got 2 days off. Legs are killing me!

Thanks for the kind words @strongmanmatt


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> So glad I've got 2 days off. Legs are killing me!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words @strongmanmatt


My legs will be in pieces tomorrow once I've finished.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> My legs will be in pieces tomorrow once I've finished.


Good luck mate! Haha. I didn't even do much volume, just high weight


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Had a massive poo before hand and felt like I had no energy. Soldiered on lol. Didn't do every exercise I wanted to, but got most bits done.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

3 x 10 102.5kg

Leg press

4 x 6 95kg/side

DB SLDL

3 x 8 12.5kg/hand

Seated calf raise

4 x 10

Finished with some stretches.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking Good Mr Shaun. Thanks for popping in dude I saw your comment. I will catch you on Bench mark my words.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You just ****ed back lifted that deadlift you mad man. How Big are your legs they do look very small no offense, Also you've got a really long lockout lucky sod. :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> You just ****ed back lifted that deadlift you mad man. How Big are your legs they do look very small no offense, Also you've got a really long lockout lucky sod. :thumb:


I shouldn't have gone ahead with the deadlift tbh. Felt stupidly heavy, ego got the best of me tbh!

Legs are pathetic mate, pretty embarrassing. Really giving a good go at building some mass and gaining some strength on them, not focusing a lot on other body parts until I've brought my legs up.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice squats mate, excellent depth


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and bis today. No preworkout, was in a rush this morning and forgot it.

Incline BB bench

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

2 x 6 80kg

Flat DB bench

1 x 6 35kg/hand

2 x 8 30kg/hand

EZ curl

3 x 12 10kg/side

Cable crossover

2 x 8 (cables at bottom)

2 x 8 (cables in middle)

2 x 8 (cables at top)

Hammer strength chest press

1 x 10 20kg/side

1 x 10 25kg/side

1 x 10 30kg/side

SUPERSET

Machine curl

3 x 10

Finished with stretches.

Thanks.

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice one Shaun, bet the hammer press after cables was hard going


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

They were a bit Mark!

Cardio + core today

Circut for core, performed 4 times

8 burpees

8 mountain climbers

8 twisting crunches

15 mins bike, 160 cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't think I'll be training today. Off to a wedding in York and ill be there all day.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulder + arms today, took a bit too long as there was 4 of us.

BB clean + press

1 x 5 bar

1 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 40kg

2 x 5 50kg

CGBP

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

2 x 8 80kg

Short bar curl

1 x 10 bar

1 x 8 10kg/side

2 x 8 15kg/side

Dips

1 x 10 BW

1 x 10 BW+10kg

1 x 10 BW+15kg

1 x 8 BW+20kg

Seated DB hammer curl

1 x 12 10kg/hand

2 x 12 12.5kg/hand

Straight bar press down

4 x 12 45kg

Machine curl

3 x 10 35??

Seated lat raise

3 x 10 10kg/hand

SUPERSET

Machine rear felt fly

1 x 10 52kg

2 x 10 59kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, was going to do hamstrings and calves aswel but want to visit girlfriends dad in hospital so cut the workout short

Squat

1 x 10 bar

10 x 10 65kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today

Circuits, 5 rounds

8 burpees (no press up)

8 mountain climbers

8 twisting sit ups

15 mins cross trainer, 200cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Legs today, was going to do hamstrings and calves aswel but want to visit girlfriends dad in hospital so cut the workout short
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


10 x 10 ouch, that's gotta hurt


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> 10 x 10 ouch, that's gotta hurt


Honestly, if you've not done it before, give it a go.

I attempted to have 30sec max rest, that lasted until about set 7, after 7 I couldn't physically catch my breath and was sat on the floor haha


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha that sounds good


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good training, Good to see others using my mobility and pre activation I find it helps me substantially.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know what that is Matt lol, I am a little thick though.

Legs today

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 80kg

3 x 10 105kg (last set was a mega struggle!)

Leg press

4 x 6 100kg/side

Leg press calf raise

3 x 12

DB SLDL

4 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Seated calf raise

3 x 12

Finished with some stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + arms

Incline BB press

1 x 12 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 70kg

1 x 8 80kg

Flat BB press

1 x 12 60kg

1 x 12 65kg

1 x 12 70kg

Straight bar press down

3 x 12

SUPERSET

DB hammer curl

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

Lying EZ tricep extension

3 x 10 5kg/side

SUPERSET

EZ 21's (almost forgot these even existed!)

3 x 21 5kg/side

Incline DB fly

3 x 10 15kg/hand

DB overhead tricep extension

4 x 10 20kg

Hammer strength chest press

2 x 12 25kg/side

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Decided to take myself outside for cardio today instead of being stuck in the gym. Not really done it before so it was an experience!

2 miles - 18 mins

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today! Seeing as I missed it last week I had to make sure it was a good one this week.

Pull ups

4 x 6 BW

T bar row

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 45kg

1 x 8 55kg

1 x 8 65kg

Close grip row

4 x 8 no.14

Rack pulls (2nd pin)

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 140kg

1 x 8 170kg

1 x 5 200kg (nearly poo'd!)

Lat pull down

1 x 10 no.11

1 x 12 no.10

1 x 15 no.8

Finished with some stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders + arms today

Clean + press

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 8 40kg

3 x 5 50kg

CGBP

1 x 12 50kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 6 80kg

Seated lat raise

1 x 15 5kg/hand

1 x 12 7.5kg/hand

1 x 10 10kg/hand

1 x 8 12.5kg/hand

1 x 5 15kg/hand

Standing EZ curls

1 x 10 5kg/side

1 x 10 7.5kg/side

1 x 10 10kg/side

Hammer strength shoulder press

3 x 12 15kg/side

EZ overhead tricep extension

3 x 12 5kg/side

SUPERSET

EZ reverse curl

3 x 12 5kg/side

Dips

2 x 10 BW

2 x 8 BW

BB shrug

1 x 12 80kg

1 x 10 90kg

1 x 8 100kg

SUPERSET

Bent over DB rear felt raise

3 x 10 7.5kg/hand

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

10x10 today

Hack squat

1 x 10 sled

10 x 10 12.5kg/side

SLDL

1 x 10 bar

4 x 10 40kg

Seated calf raise

3 x 12 15kg/side

(Drop set) 1 x 10 30kg/side, 1 x 12 20kg/side, 1 x 20 10kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thinking i might change to a PPL routine when i get back from holiday and see how i get on. heres my shift pattern and how it could possibly work

6-2 Push

6-2 Pull

nights Legs

nights Cardio

2-10

2-10

2-10

off Push

off Pull

6-2 Legs

6-2 Cardio

nights Push

nights Pull

nights Legs

2-10

2-10

off Push

off Pull

6-2 Legs

6-2 Cardio

6-2 Push

nights Pull

nights Legs

2-10

2-10

off

off Push

off Pull

off Legs

off Cardio

off Push

off Pull

off Legs

off

off

Then start all over!

Its only an idea at the moment, not set in stone, i might even just keep on working out as i am currently. But i think i would enjoy mixing things up a bit and seeing how i react to this sort of working out.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thinking of separating the workouts into 2 separate 'weeks' when i do them twice per rota, but only changing very minor things.

With a workout along the lines of

Week 1

PUSH

Incline BB

Standing OHP

Flat DB press

Lat raise (SS) Rear raise

Dips

Pressdown

PULL

Pull ups

Rack pulls

T-Bar row

Shrug

BB curl

Hammer curl

LEGS

Squat

Leg press

SLDL

Leg press calf raise

Seated calf raise

CARDIO

Week 2

PUSH

Incline BB press

Standing OHP

Flat DB fly

Lat raise (SS) Front raise

Dips

Skull crushers

PULL

Pull ups

Rack pulls

T-Bar rows

Shrugs

Concentration curl

Reverse curl

LEGS

Squat

Leg press

SLDL

Leg press calf raise

Seated calf raise

Think that should do me. Was wanting to increase volume a bit to see how i react to it.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio again today. Went for a run again.

2 miles - 16:39.

Got home and did some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

looks like a good plan to me, will be interesting


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> looks like a good plan to me, will be interesting


When I get back from holiday I'm pretty certain ill be giving it a go.

Egypt on Saturday for a week! Can't wait. Full week off of the gym.

Today was my last session before I come back and start again a week on Monday.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back from holiday. Absolutely nackered. Flight was delayed 2.5 hours. Adding a 5 hour night flight from Egypt. Then driving 2 hours at 5am looking for a McDonald's. My god I was the mardiest ar5e ever! For those 2 hours, didn't see one along the motorway.

Got sickness and diarrhoea whilst i was away so not going to weigh myself for a few weeks so I've got back into eating properly.

Into my new training as of tomorrow.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Push day

Incline BB

1 x 12 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 5 80kg

Seated BB military press

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 6 50kg

Flat BB press

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 5 80kg

Dips

2 x 8 BW

2 x 6 BW

V bar pressdown

4 x 12,10,10,8

Cable crossover

2 x 12 17kg/side

2 x 10 17kg/side

EZ upright row

2 x 12 5kg/side

2 x 10 10kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Decided my training will be constructed differently.

2 push days will be separated into BB day and DB day.

2 pull days will be separated into width and thickness.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh bring it on mate, let's see how this goes, looks very interesting


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pull - width concentration today.

Pull ups

2 x 6 BW

2 x 5 BW

Wide machine rows

1 x 12 30kg/side

1 x 10 35kg/side

1 x 8 40kg/side

1 x 6 40kg/side

Seated DB shrug

2 x 10 30kg/hand

2 x 8 30kg/hand

Lat pull down

2 x 12 no.10

2 x 8 no.11

Concentration curls

2 x 10 7.5kg/hand

2 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Short bar reverse curls

2 x 10 5kg/side

2 x 8 5kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Hardest workout I've done in a long time. Can tell I've had time off and been ill

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 90kg

1 x 10 85kg

1 x 12 80kg

Leg press

4 x 6 90kg/side

SLDL

4 x 8 30kg

Standing calf raise

4 x 8 no.4

DB lunge

3 x distance 7kg/hand

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just take a bit of time mate, won't be long and you'll be back in the groove


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Was meant to be doing cardio yesterday. No chance, legs were killing me.

Was going to try today but they're still killing me, got a proper John Wayne walk on the go!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pulled my hamstring the other day. Was in agony. Felt better after a nights sleep. But then went again the next day. Feels okay now but going to have to go steady on legs on Wednesday.

Push - BB today

Incline BB press

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 3 80kg

Standing BB press

1 x 10 20kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 4 50kg

Flat BB press

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 6 80kg

Dips

1 x 10 BW

2 x 8 BW

1 x 7 BW

Cable crossover (1 set at top, 1 middle, 1 bottom)

3 x 10 17kg/side

EZ upright row

1 x 10 5kg/side

1 x 10 7.5kg/side

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 8 12.5kg/side

Straight bar pressdown

1 x 12 41kg

1 x 10 47kg

1 x 10 53kg

1 x 8 59kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pull - width, today. Got talking to a big lad, 5'10-11. 18 stone lean. Asked about gear and he said he normally take 8ml (2 gram) test enanthate a week, and he recommended equi to me. Might give it a go next cycle. See how I get on with it!

Anyway. Down to business!

Pull ups

1 x 8 BW

1 x 6 BW+5kg

1 x 5 BW+7.5kg

1 x 4 BW+10kg

Hammer strength wide grip row

1 x 15 25kg/side

1 x 12 30kg/side

1 x 10 35kg/side

1 x 8 40kg/side

Incline DB curl

2 x 10 7.5kg/hand

2 x 8 12.5kg/hand

Reverse BB curl

4 x 10 20kg

Lat pull down

1 x 10 no.9

1 x 10 no.10

1 x 8 no.11

1 x 6 no.12

Finished with some stretching!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today was legs. Wa a little worried about my hamstring but the workout seemed to go quite smoothly.

Squat

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 80kg

1 x 10 90kg

1 x 6 100kg

Leg press

1 x 6 90kg/side

2 x 6 95kg/side

1 x 6 100kg/side

Standing calf raise

2 x 10 no.8

2 x 10 no.7

BB SLDL

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 45kg

1 x 8 50kg

1 x 8 55kg

DB walking lunge (14 steps per set)

3 sets, 5kg/hand

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today. Decided with the weather being nice I was going to go out on my bike.

Did 7 miles in 35 minutes, so an average of around 12mph.

Quite even ground. No major hills, mostly flat.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah good job mate, us oldies are watching you :001_tt2:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Attack of the oldies! Haha


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Push - DB today

Incline DB press

1 x 12 10kg/hand

1 x 10 20kg/hand

1 x 10 25kg/hand

1 x 10 27.5kg/hand

1 x 10 30kg/hand

1 x 5 32.5kg/hand

Seated DB shoulder press

1 x 10 15kg/hand

1 x 8 20kg/hand

1 x 7 22.5kg/hand

1 x 6 22.5kg/hand

CGBP

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 65kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 4 75kg

Flat DB fly

4 x 10 12.5kg/side

DB kickback

4 x 10 7.5kg/hand

Cable lat raise

4 x 8 11kg/side

SUPERSET

Cable bent over rear dept fly

4 x 8 11kg/side

SUPERSET

Cable one arm front raise

4 x 8 11kg/side

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pull - width today

Pull ups

1 x 10 BW

1 x 8 BW+5kg

1 x 6 BW+7.5kg

1 x 6 BW+10kg

T bar row

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 45kg

1 x 8 50kg

1 x 8 55kg

1 x 7 60kg

Seated row

1 x 10 no.10

1 x 10 no.11

1 x 8 no.12

1 x 8 no.13

Rack pulls

1 x 12 60kg

1 x 10 100kg

1 x 8 140kg

1 x 6 180kg

EZ spider curls

1 x 12 5kg/side

1 x 10 7.5kg/side

1 x 8 10kg/side

1 x 6 12.5kg/side

DB hammer curl

1 x 10 7.5kg/side

1 x 9 10kg/side

1 x 8 12.5kg/side

1 x 6 15kg/side

Smith machine shrug

1 x 15 bar

1 x 12 20kg/side

1 x 10 30kg/side

1 x 8 40kg/side

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Got to the gym late and it was shutting not long after I got there so I had to be quick.

Front squat

1 x 10 20kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 40kg

2 x 10 50kg

SLDL

4 x 10 40kg

Leg extension

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 10 15kg/side

2 x 8 15kg/side

Lying leg curl

1 x 12 10kg/side

1 x 10 10kg/side

2 x 8 10kg/side

No stretching g today, no time.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Push - BB today. Had a good session. Sweating like a pig. For me anyway.

Incline BB press

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 70kg

1 x 4 80kg

Standing BB press

1 x 10 bar

1 x 8 30kg

1 x 6 40kg

1 x 6 45kg

1 x 4 50kg

Dips

1 x 8 BW

1 x 8 BW+5kg

1 x 8 BW+10kg

1 x 6 BW+15kg

Flat BB press

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 5 70kg

EZ upright row

1 x 12 5kg/side

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 10 12.5kg/side

1 x 8 15kg/side

Cable crossover (1 at top, 1 in middle, 1 at bottom)

3 x 12 17kg/side

Straight bar pressdown

1 x 12 41kg

1 x 10 47kg

1 x 8 53kg

1 x 10 59kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pull - width today. Went at a horrible time when it was heaving, not eaten a lot today, been really busy all day.

Pull ups

1 x 10 BW

1 x 8 BW+5kg

1 x 5 BW+7.5kg

1 x 4 BW+10kg

Wide grip machine row

1 x 12 30kg/side

1 x 10 35kg/side

1 x 9 40kg/side

1 x 7 45kg/side

Incline DB curl

1 x 12 7.5kg/hand

2 x 10 10kg/hand

1 x 7 12.5kg/hand

Reverse BB curl

4 x 10 20kg

Lat pulldown

2 x 10 no.10

1 x 8 no.11

1 x 7 no.11

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that push day is the business, some great stuff there. Incline and standing presses are very good


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Still not pleased with my standing BB press mate tbh. Want to be getting 60 for reps, 4-5 really.

Hopefully it'll come though!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Had an okay session, was far too hot. Then went outside and reversed into someone's car. Properly ****ed off. Gave the guy my number, he said it was his dads car that he uses for work and hopefully won't want to go through insurance as the damage to his was minimal, but a lot to mine. So pretty annoyed/upset right now.

Squats

1 x 10 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 90kg

1 x 6 100kg

SLDL

2 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 8 60kg

Leg press

2 x 6 90kg/side

1 x 6 95kg/side

1 x 6 100kg/side

Smith machine calf raise

1 x 12 bar

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 10 20kg/side

1 x 10 30kg/side

DB lunges

4 x 14 steps 6kg/hand

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bad luck on the car mate, not a good end to the week


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Tell me about it mate. Gutted is an understatement!

Onto today's workout.

Push -DB

Incline DB press

1 x 12 10kg/hand

1 x 10 20kg/hand

1 x 10 25kg/hand

1 x 8 27.5kg/hand

1 x 8 30kg/hand

1 x 6 32.5kg/hand

DB shoulder press

1 x 10 15kg/hand

1 x 10 17.5kg/hand

1 x 8 20kg/hand

1 x 8 22.5kg/hand

CGBP

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 65kg

1 x 7 70kg

1 x 6 75kg

Flat DB fly

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 10 12.5kg/side

1 x 10 15kg/side

1 x 8 17.5kg/side

Cable lat raise

4 x 10 11kg/hand

SUPERSET

Cable rear delt fly

4 x 10 11kg/hand

SUPERSET

Cable front raise

4 x 10 11kg/hand

DB kickback

4 x 10 10kg/hand

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't make it to the gym yesterday, was too busy. Did legs today, horrible session, was too hot. Ten went outside and snapped my car key in my ignition. Brilliant! Managed to get it out though. Still **** though

Smith front squat

1 x 10 bar

2 x 10 5kg/side

1 x 8 10kg/side

1 x 8 15kg/side

Leg press

4 x 6 90kg/side

Lying leg curl

2 x 12 10kg/side

2 x 10 10kg/side

Leg extension

2 x 12 15kg/side

2 x 10 15kg/side

Seated calf raise

2 x 12 15kg/side

2 x 12 20kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh lucky with the key mate. Let's hope it cools down a bit soon

good session


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Wasn't getting on with the workout I was doing. Feeling like I was wasting my time at the gym.

Chest + Back today

Incline BB press

1 x 20 bar

1 x 12 50kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 7 70kg

SUPERSET

Pull ups

1 x 10 BW

1 x 8 BW+5kg

1 x 7 BW+7.5kg

1 x 4 BW+10kg

Flat BB press

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 65kg

1 x 8 70kg

SUPERSET

T bar row

1 x 10 45kg

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 8 55kg

Flat DB fly

3 x 10 12.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Close grip row

3 x 10 no.12

Finished with some stretching.

In and out in less than 45 minutes and was nackered.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders + arms today. Good session.

BB military press

1 x 12 bar

2 x 10 30kg

1 x 6 40kg

1 x 7 40kg

EZ upright row

1 x 12 5kg/side

1 x 12 7.5kg/side

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 10 12.5kg/side

1 x 7 17.5kg/side

Hammer strength shoulder press

1 x 15 10kg/side

1 x 12 12.5kg/side

1 x 11 15kg/side

1 x 5 20kg/side

Dips

1 x 12 BW

1 x 10 BW+5kg

1 x 9 BW+10kg

1 x 7 BW+20kg

EZ preacher curl

1 x 12 5kg/side

1 x 12 7.5kg/side

1 x 9 10kg/side

1 x 6 15kg/side

EZ skull crushers

2 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 12 10kg/side

SUPERSET

Alternating DB curl

3 x 8 12.5kg/side

Cable pressdown

2 x 12 47kg

1 x 12 52kg

1 x 10 65kg

SUPERSET

Cable curl

1 x 12 23kg

2 x 12 29kg

1 x 8 35kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Been thinking, going to try using the less is more on legs. Just with a higher intensity, burnout sets, higher reps.

After today's workout I was dripping wet, was fun and horrible at the same time!

Squat

1 x 12 bar

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 80kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 12 60kg

Leg press

4 x 12 45kg/side

SLDL

4 x 10 50kg

Smith standing calf raise

1 x 12 10kg/side

1 x 12 12.5kg/side

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 12 20kg/side

Finished with some stretches.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha like the sound of burnout sets, get some pain


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Was horrid mate. Did my 100 squat and took a 20 off either side, thought its only 60, ill get maybe 20.

Rep one I was burning like mad, paused after the first rep and was like. WTF, my legs are like jelly!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yes, yes, yes I just love it


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, cardio yesterday was walking around Yorkshire Wildlife park for a few hours.

Started at a new gym today that only opened a few days ago, really good gym, can't wait to do the rest of my training there.

Anyway, onto today. Shoulders + Arms

Standing BB press

1 x 12 25kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 8 35kg

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 7 45kg

EZ upright row

1 x 12 5kg/side

1 x 12 7.5kg/side

1 x 12 10kg/side

1 x 10 15kg/side

Dips

2 x 12 BW

1 x 10 BW

1 x 6 BW

Alternating DB curl

1 x 12 12.5kg/hand

1 x 10 15kg/hand

2 x 8 15kg/hand

Machine curl

1 x 12 25kg

1 x 12 30kg

1 x 10 35kg

1 x 8 40kg

SUPERSET

Smith CGBP

1 x 12 10kg/side

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 12 20kg/side

1 x 10 25kg/side

V-bar pressdown

1 x 12 45kg

1 x 12 50kg

1 x 12 55kg

1 x 12 60kg

SUPERSET

Cable rope curl

1 x 12 30kg

3 x 10 35kg

DB shrug

2 x 12 35kg/hand

1 x 10 40kg/hand

1 x 8 40kg/hand

Machine shoulder press

1 x 15 5kg/side

2 x 8 10kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Hamstrings were still aching like mad, really tight. So wasn't a fun session at all!

But on the upside, the new gym has a seated leg curl. WIN! And also the leg press feels much more natural than the one at my old gym, so looking forward to building up to hopefully a lot of weight with it!

Squat

1 x 12 25kg

1 x 10 45kg

1 x 10 65kg

1 x 10 85kg

1 x 4 105kg

1 x 15 65kg

Leg press

1 x 12 40kg/side

1 x 12 50kg/side

1 x 12 60kg/side

1 x 10 70kg/side

SLDL

1 x 10 25kg

3 x 8 45kg

Seated calf raise

4 x 15 15kg/side

Seated leg curl

1 x 15 49kg

3 x 10 63kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right. Chest + back today. Equipment is good at the new gym. Shame that the bits I nee for supersets are opposite ends of the gym, I'm sure ill get used to it. Ooh and other good news. Picking up a new car next week, which means mines gonna be gone!

Incline BB bench

1 x 20 20kg

1 x 12 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 9 65kg

1 x 6 70kg

T bar row

1 x 12 20kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 9 35kg

1 x 6 40kg

Lat pulldown

1 x 12 49kg

1 x 10 56kg

1 x 9 63kg

1 x 7 70kg

SUPERSET

Flat BB bench

1 x 12 50kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 9 70kg

1 x 5 80kg

Close grip row

3 x 12 49kg

SUPERSET

Flat DB fly

3 x 12 12kg/hand

High cable row

3 x 10 20kg/side

SUPERSET

Incline machine press

2 x 10 42kg

1 x 10 49kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice session mate, glad you like the new gym


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders + arms today. Picking up new car tomorrow! Buzzing!

Standing BB press

1 x 12 25kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 35kg

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 6 45kg

Dips

1 x 12 BW

1 x 10 BW+5kg

1 x 7 BW+10kg

1 x 4 BW+15kg

Seated hammer curl

3 x 10 12kg/hand

Machine curl

1 x 12 25kg

1 x 12 30kg

1 x 9 40kg

SUPERSET

Smith CGBP

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 12 20kg/side

1 x 10 30kgs/side

BB upright row

1 x 12 10kg

1 x 10 15kg

1 x 10 20kg

1 x 10 25kg

Rope push down

3 x 12 45kg

1 x 10 50kg

SUPERSET

Cable concentration curl

1 x 12 10kg/hand

2 x 10 15kg/hand

1 x 7 20kg/hand

Machine shoulder press

1 x 12 7.5kg/side

2 x 10 7.5kg/side

BB shrug

2 x 12 95kg

1 x 10 95kg

SUPERSET

BB rear shrug

2 x 12 65kg

1 x 10 65kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. In absolute agony, they're killing me now!

Squat

1 x 12 25kg

1 x 10 45kg

1 x 10 65kg

1 x 10 85kg

1 x 6 105kg

1 x 12 65kg

Leg press

1 x 12 50kg/side

1 x 12 60kg/side

1 x 12 70kg/side

1 x 9 80kg/side

SLDL

3 x 10 45kg

Seated leg curl

1 x 12 63kg

1 x 12 70kg

1 x 12 77kg

1 x 8 84kg

Leg extension

1 x 12 42kg

1 x 12 49kg

1 x 12 56kg

Seated calf raise

3 x 12 20kg/side

1 x 15 20kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job mate, a proper leg session. If you didn't hurt, I'd want to know why :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Gotta love proper leg session!

And hate them a little aswel


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + back today. Good workout. Mega pumped. Picked up my new car, nice and boring mk5 astra diesel!

Incline BB press

1 x 15 20kg

1 x 12 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 70kg

1 x 3 80kg

SUPERSET

T bar row

1 x 15 5kg

1 x 12 10kg

1 x 10 20kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 6 40kg

Flat DB press

2 x 9 30kg/hand

1 x 8 30kg/hand

SUPERSET

Close grip lat pulldown

2 x 10 20kg/side

1 x 8 25kg/side

Machine incline press

3 x 12 42kg

SUPERSET

Lat pulldown

1 x 12 49kg

1 x 10 56kg

1 x 8 63kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today, far too hot and muggy out, but went anyway.

Went out on my bike and did 8.5 miles, mostly flat. No idea how long it took as i took my mate and he made me stop 3 times.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

madman :innocent:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and arms today. Gym got a new delivery of lots of shiny new dumbbells! Upto 50kg (like ill use them anyway lol)

Standing BB press

1 x 12 25kg

1 x 10 35kg

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 8 45kg

1 x 5 50kg

Dips

1 x 12 BW

1 x 10 BW+10kg

1 x 6 BW+15kg

1 x 5 BW+20kg

DB hammer curl

2 x 10 10kg/hand

1 x 8 10kg/hand

Smith CGBP

1 x 15 10kg/side

1 x 12 20kg/side

1 x 8 30kg/side

SUPERSET

Machine arm curl

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 9 35kg

1 x 7 40kg

Machine shoulder press

1 x 12 5kg/side

1 x 9 7.5kg/hand

1 x 9 10kg/hand

Cable over head tricep

1 x 12 40kg

2 x 11 45kg

1 x 8 50kg

SUPERSET

Cable curl

1 x 12 30kg

2 x 12 35kg

1 x 9 40kg

DB shrug

1 x 12 30kg/hand

1 x 9 35kg

1 x 8 40kg

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Felt good going into the workout, but the figures don't make it look like a good one.

On the up side, got myself a racing bike (push, not motor) for the price of some new inner tubes from a lad at work. Been fixing that up most of the day. Very pleased with it tbh. Can't wait to do my cardio on it on Thursday.

Squat

1 x 12 25kg

1 x 12 45kg

1 x 10 65kg

1 x 10 85kg

2 x 5 105kg

1 x 10 65kg

SLDL

1 x 10 25kg

2 x 10 45kg

1 x 6 65kg

Leg press

1 x 12 60kg/side

2 x 10 70kg/side

Standing calf raise

1 x 10 70kg

1 x 10 52kg

1 x 13 43kg

1 x 17 34kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hello youngun, must be a day for not such good numbers, no worry reckon they'll be back up next time


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Hopefully mark!

Chest and back today. Got a good pump today, went slower on the reps and got a good stretch.

Incline BB press

1 x 15 20kg

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 10 60kg

2 x 7 70kg

Pull ups

2 x 6 BW

1 x 5 BW

1 x 3 BW (mega slow reps)

T bar row

1 x 12 25kg

1 x 9 30kg

1 x 7 35kg

SUPERSET

Flat DB fly

3 x 8 15kg/hand

Close grip pulldown

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 12 20kg/side

1 x 10 25kg/side

SUPERSET

Incline chest press

1 x 12 42kg

1 x 12 49kg

1 x 11 56kg

PUMP SETS

2 x lat pulldown

SUPERSET

2 x flat chest press

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio today. Was time to test out my new road bike!

Did just under 11 miles, not sure how long it took, need to transfer my pedometer over from my mountain bike.

Absolutely nackered now though!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and arms today. Wanted to keep it short today so didn't do a lot.

Smith shoulder press

1 x 12 5kg/side

1 x 10 10kg/side

1 x 9 12.5kg/side

1 x 8 15kg/side

Close grip chins

1 x 8 BW

1 x 7 BW

1 x 6 BW

Smith CGBP

1 x 12 15kg/side

1 x 12 17.5kg/side

1 x 12 20kg/side

1 x 8 22.5kg/side

DB lat raise

3 x 8 7.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

DB front raise

3 x 8 7.5kg/hand

Incline DB curl

2 x 12 5kg/hand

1 x 10 7.5kg/hand

SUPERSET

Cable overhead tricep

2 x 12 35kg

1 x 12 40kg

Hammer strength shoulder press

3 x 8 20kg/side

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Supposed to be legs today. But I'm nights all weekend, and got my nephews birthday party to go to, by the time I've been and got back there gym will be well and truly shut. Might do some squats tomorrow with chest + back. See how I feel. Feel nackered. Hate nights


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a few days off the gym. Today wasn't to plan really. Meant to be starting my new routine but got knocked off my push bike yesterday on the way home from work, so was quite shaken up and didn't sleep very well last night, and decided to give my body a rest for today and tomorrow. Back on it Friday!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

First day of 5x5 today. Enjoyed it! And first go out on my new bike aswel since i got knocked off.

Squat

5 x 5 85kg

Bench press

5 x 5 60kg

Bent over row

5 x 5 45kg

Did 16.4 miles on my bike, took an hour, really enjoyed it.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout B today. Deadlifting felt really hard! Was well annoyed as I used to be good at deadlifting

Squat

5 x 5 87.5kg

Overhead Press

5 x 5 45kg

Deadlift

1 x 5 165kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout A today, went with a mate so he woke me up after nights which was good.

Went out on my bike after, 16.3miles, 1h02m.

Squat

5 x 5 90kg

Bench press

5 x 5 62.5kg

Bent over row

5 x 5 47.5kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nothing wrong with a 165 deadlift Shaun and it is a bloody hard lift, nowhere to hide when you have to pick the bugger up off the floor


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout B today. Dropped back on the deadlifts.

Squat

5 x 5 92.5kg

Overhead press

5 x 5 47.5kg

Deadlift

1 x 5 145kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Annoyed at the gym today, woke up in a rubbish mood, went to the gym, someone has been messing around moving the bars round, and swapped the 2 x 25kg bars from the squat rack and deadlift area and put them on the benches, which I didn't realise until after I did my squat sets, so did 5kg less than I should have! Really wanted a good session today as I'm off for a 16.5mile bike ride tomorrow, so ill not be 100% when I go on Wednesday, so a little disappointing

Squat

5 x 5 90kg

Bench press

5 x 5 65kg

Bent over row

5 x 5 50kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

16.5 mile bike ride. Took my mate with me, he slowed me down a little, but was still a good ride out.

Squatting every workout and wanting to do a bit of cycling is messing me around a little tbh.

Thinking I need to do a workout that doesn't squat every session as I'm really enjoying cycling


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Decided to just go in and do a bit today, did shoulders and chest with my girlfriend.

Worked up to the following.

Flat BB bench

60,70,80,90 x 5

Incline DB press

25 x 10,8,6

Hammer strength shoulder press

20,25,30 x 5 (per side)

Lat raise

7.5, 3 x 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice little session Shaun, all going well


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did a back and calves session yesterday morning at Gym 21 in Liverpool while i was away with the girlfriend.

3 sets of the following exercises - pull ups, DB row, lat pulldown, close grip machine row, standing calf raise, donkey calf raise.

Calves are killing me today!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, had an indulgent weekend, ate whatever I wanted, and loved it tbh! Going to have to have them more often.

Onto Wendlers 5/3/1 workout! I'm doing the one where you do 2 additional exercises, 5 sets of 10 of each.

Today was legs.

Squat

3 x warm up sets

1 x 5 75kg

1 x 5 87.5kg

1 x 6 100kg

Leg curl

2 x 10 63kg

3 x 10 56kg

Leg extension

2 x 10 63kg

3 x 10 56kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Deadlift today! Deadlift is way ahead of squat so that portion of the workout was much easier. Going to swap the chin ups for close grip pulldown I think, was too much after pull ups really.

Deadlift

1 x 5 92.5kg

1 x 5 107.5kg

1 x 12 122.5kg

Pull ups

8, 6, 5, 4, 4

Chin ups

5, 5, 4, 4, 4

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice session mate, keep it going


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Bench and OHP today, back was absolutely killing me so wasn't as good as I hoped, was okay though.

Bench

1 x 5 57.5kg

1 x 5 67.5kg

1 x 9 77.5kg

OHP

1 x 5 35kg

1 x 5 40kg

1 x 7 45kg

Dips

2 x 10 BW

3 x 8 BW

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Went straight from nights to the gym this mornings had a good session, but slept like **** afterwards.

Squat

1 x 3 80kg

1 x 3 90kg

1 x 5 105kg

Leg curl

4 x 10 63kg

1 x 10 56kg

Leg extension

5 x 10 63kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done for getting in there mate, that must be really hard, don't envy you at all


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> well done for getting in there mate, that must be really hard, don't envy you at all


Felt okay while I was there, didn't feel to confident on the way there, but woke up when I got there!

Might give it a go next time it's open when I come off nights, means I get all day today before I go to work to do whatever I want


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today was deadlift, week 2, so reps of 3. Still far too easy but I'm putting up with it okay! Not going totally insane.

Deadlift

1 x 3 100kg

1 x 3 115kg

1 x 11 130kg

Pull ups

8, 7, 5, 5, 5

Close grip pulldown

3 x 10 63kg

2 x 8 63kg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Forgot to mention yesterday, went for a ride on my road bike yesterday, had it about a month, did my first ride of 20 miles!

Well.... 20.2 to be exact! Here's the link.

https://www.strava.com/activities/81309278

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today was bench and OHP, week 2

Flat bench

1 x 3 67.5kg

1 x 3 72.5kg

1 x 8 80kg

OHP

1 x 3 37.5kg

1 x 3 42.5kg

1 x 7 47.5kg

Dips

3 x 10 BW

1 x 9 BW

1 x 7 BW

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice session mate, very impressed


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> nice session mate, very impressed


Thanks mark! Another good session today.

Squat week 3. So my first 1rm day of the workout! Was good, felt like I was going to pass out, all good haha.

Squat

1 x 5 87.5kg

1 x 3 100kg

1 x 4 110kg

Leg curl

5 x 10 63kg

Leg extension

5 x 10 63kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Deadlift max day today. Saw some old friends there, had quite a good session, forgot my shaker though, doh!

Deadlift

1 x 5 107.5kg

1 x 3 122.5kg

1 x 10 137.5kg

Pull ups

1 x 9 BW

1 x 6 BW

2 x 5 BW

1 x 4 BW

Close grip pulldown

3 x 10 63kg

2 x 8 63kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Missed writing a few sessions, did my bench + OHP max session, and done a squat and deadlift session aswel


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not popped in for a while mate, all looking top in here tho.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not popped in for a while mate, all looking top in here tho.


Thanks milky.

How's tricks since you got back off holiday?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did chest and shoulders today, final deload session today, managed 5 x 10 dips aswel, happy with that.

Did 16 mile on my bike aswel last night

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

final deload eh, must be time to start kicking on then


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> final deload eh, must be time to start kicking on then


During the deload I've felt rubbish!

But now I'm at the end and I know I'm getting baktomdo some weights again, I actually feel better. So it's probably done good tbh


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did squat today, went worse than I hoped. The last set I probably got about 3 of them myself, then got spotted for the rest.

Squat

1 x 5 82.5kg

1 x 5 95kg

1 x 7 107.5kg

Leg curl

3 x 10 70kg

2 x 10 63kg

Leg extension

2 x 10 70kg

3 x 10 63kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

can't be a monster every session Shaun, remember it next time and use it to push that bit more


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did deadlifts today. Mate was there and gave me 1 scoop of hemo rage original. With dimethamphetamine in it (think it's called)

WOW WHAT A SESSION!

I'm currently sat on the sofa, finished the gym about an hour ago. I want to go back and do another workout. Absolutely buzzing off my t1ts!

Deadlift

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 5 115kg

1 x 15 130kg

Pull ups

10, 8, 7, 6, 5

BB bent over row

3 x 10 50kg

2 x 8 50kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Bench and OHP today

Bench

1 x 5 62.5kg

1 x 5 72.5kg

1 x 8 80kg

Standing OHP

1 x 5 32.5kg

1 x 5 45kg

1 x 7 50kg

Dips

2 x 10

2 x 8

1 x 7

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Random day today. Legs really.

Squat

5 x 8 80kg

Leg curl

3 x 10 70kg

Seated calf raise

4 x 10 40kg

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a few days off, feel much better for it. Sacked off that 5/3/1 training, doing push, pull, legs again, not enjoying training for pure strength, so just doing basic training stuff now. Met an old friend today at the gym who was training the same as me, but my god he has far too long between sets, 5 mins+ between squat sets, maybe ever 10 before the last set. But still aching like mad, only squatted with him so did the rest alone. Anyway. Down to business!

Squat

Warmed up

3 x 8 85kg

1 x 8 95kg

1 x 6 105kg

Leg curl

2 x 10 70kg

2 x 10 77kg

Calf raise

4 x 8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Push today. Someone asked me if I was on gear, which I took as a compliment as I don't take gear.

OHP

35kg - 8,8,8,8

40kg - 6

Bench

65kg - 8,8,8

70kg - 8

75kg - 5

Dips

8,8,7,6

French press

5kg/side - 10,8,8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i'd take it as a compliment too, you're doing a good job Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back + bi's today, didn't lift much weight but not used to the volume on deadlift so was dead when I finished them really!

Felt pretty 'swole' when I was finished! If that even counts as a word lol

Deadlift

Warmed up

135kg - 8,8,8

145kg - 8

Pull ups

BW - 8,7,6,5

DB row

27.5kg - 8

25kg - 8,8,8,8

Bar curl

15kg - 8,8

20kg - 8,8

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, mega hard session, legs still dead from Monday and hams and glutes still killing from dreads yesterday aswel, ah well. On with the show!

Squat

80kg - 10,10,10

90kg - 10

100kg - 6

Leg curl

70kg - 12,12,12,12,12

Calf raise

10,10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man, keep pushing mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + shoulders today

OHP

30kg - 8,8,8

40kg - 6

50kg - 3

Bench

65kg - 10,10

75kg - 8,8

85kg - 4

Dips

8,8,6,6

French press

5kg/side - 10,10,10

7.5kg/side - 6

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Got a guy to join me, not trained with him before but really enjoyed it. Really had a good session today!

Deadlift

105 x 10

125 x 6

145 x 4

165 x 1

185 x 1

195 x 1 (didn't feel too heavy either!)

Pull ups (got some help on last 2 reps after 2nd set)

BW - 8,8,6,6,5

DB row

30kg - 8,8,8,8,8

EZ curl (tried all sorts, slow reps, fast reps, slow negative, slow positive. All good fun!)

5kg/side - 12,12,12,10,10

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice deadlift Shaun, I think I'd have been tempted to do the 200, just couldn't resist


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I was quite tempted. Think I had 205 in there (I use the thicker 25kg bar for deads so all my deads are in 5's)

Heading for 5 plates by Xmas, thinking 210-215 will get up easy by then, couple of months left yet


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh you beast


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Had a couple of mates there watching me as I wanted to see if my form was good, both said I wasn't Loki g too bad, depth was good, just below parallel, but on the way up I was starting to bring my knees together a bit.

Squat

60, 8

70, 8

80, 8

90, 8

100, 6

110, 2

Leg curl

77 - 8,8,8,8,8

Calf raise

79 - 10,10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + shoulders today. Some guy told me I do too many sets for each exercise, then followed up by saying he does at least 5 exercises per muscle group, 3 sets each. Weirdo lol. Had a good session

OHP

30kg - 10,10,10

40kg - 6,6

Bench

60kg - 10,10,10

90kg - 5

50kg - 12 (pause reps)

Dips

BW - 8,8,8,8,6

DB kickback

5kg - 10,10,10

7.5kg - 10,8

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Decided to try a new exercise today, underhand rows. Went well! Also went for my first ever proper massage today.

Went for a deep tissue full body massage, lasted about an hour and cost £40. Really enjoyed it!

Deadlift

85kg - 8

105kg - 8

125kg - 8

145kg - 8

165kg - 6

Pull ups

BW - 7,7,6,6

-20kg - 8

Underhand row

35kg - 12,12

40kg - 10,10

45kg - 10

Alternating DB curl

7.5kg - 8,8,8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Jesus I'm going to be hurting tomorrow! Went to my 2nd poeisis counselling after and that went well.

Squat

60kg - 12

80kg - 12

90kg - 8,10

60kg - 23 (that hurt!)

Leg curl

70kg - 5 x 10

Calf raise

5 x 12

Finished with stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh good god 23 reps, those kind of numbers are hideous. Good man


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + shoulders today

OHP

25kg 10

30kg 10

35kg 10

40kg 8

45kg 7

50kg 6

Bench

50kg 10

60kg 8

70kg 8

80kg 5

Dips

BW - 8,8,8,8,8

Rope pressdown

40kg - 12,12,12,12,12

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Probably not got chance to go do back today. Had a few house viewings and I'm nights tonight, and was last night.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Went and did a quick, 45 minute, in and out back and bi session with my girlfriend today.

Pull ups

BW - 8,8,7

-20kg - 8

Underhand row

45kg - 10,10,10,10

Close grip row

56kg - 8,8,10

Straight bar curl

20kg - 10,10

DB curl

7.5kg - 8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Went with my girlfriend again.

Squat

60kg - 6

70kg - 6

80kg - 6

90kg - 6

100kg - 5

Leg press

120kg - 10

160kg - 10

200kg - 8

Leg curl

77kg - 10,10,10

84kg - 10

Calf raise

8+8, 8+8, 8+8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good job Shaun, i hope she was suitably impressed


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + shoulders. Been feeling quite down recently, appetite is almost non existent, quite frustrating, soldiering on anyway.

OHP

25kg, 10

30kg, 10

35kg, 8

45kg, 5,5,5

Bench

65kg, 8,8,8

85kg, 4,4

Dips

BW, 8

+10kg, 5,5,5,5

Incline DB

20kg, 10,10

Seated lat raise

5kg, 10,10

Lying DB tricep extension

5kg, 12,12,12,12

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got home from doing back. Brilliant sesh, threw in some bits and bobs to mix it up

Pull ups

BW - 8,8,8,6

Speed deadlift (3rd set after 5th rep wasn't particularly fast)

105kg, 10

125kg - 10,10,10

Wide machine row

35kg/side - 8,8,8

Close grip row

63kg - 8,8

Cable curl

30kg - 12,12,12

X body hammer curl

7.5kg - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. My ar5e and hamstrings are absolutely dying! Really good feeling session though. Think I'm gonna swap back squats for fronts for a period of time and see how I go. Why not ey!

Front squat

40kg, 10

50kg, 10

60kg, 10

70kg, 8

50kg, 12

SLDL

40kg, 12

50kg, 12

60kg, 10

Walking DB lunge

10kg/hand - 4 x 5 steps per leg

Leg extension

70kg - 10,10,10

Calf raise

70kg - 15,15,15

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yep why not indeed

seems like thursday is legs day, 70kg on front squat is excellent


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a nice few days off, been to center parcs for mums 50th. Had a mint time with family.

Down to business!

Front squat

45kg, 10

55kg, 10

65kg, 9

75kg, 8

85kg, 4

Leg curl

77kg, 8,8

84kg, 8,8

Seated leg press machine

97kg - 12,12,12

Leg press calf raise (pyramid up, then back down)

12,10,8,6

8,9,7,6

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

fully refreshed I hope Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Definitely refreshed @mark_star ! Hope you are well

On to today's workout

DB shoulder press

20kg, 10

22.5kg, 8

25kg, 6

20kg, 8

Flat DB bench

25kg, 8

27.5kg, 8

30kg, 6

20kg, 10

Dips

BW - 6,6,6,6

Lat raise (lots of cheating)

12.5kg, 8,8

Incline fly

10kg, 12,12

Overhead cable tricep

35kg - 12,12,12,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Quite a stressful workout today. Had 3 phone calls during, sorting out buying a house, got on with it anyway. Had quite a good session I think! Still in and out in an hour.

Pull ups

BW - 8,8,8

-20kg - 8,6

Deadlift

110kg, 5

140kg, 5

170kg, 3

180kg, 3

Underhand row

45kg - 12,12,12,12

Overhead cable curl

15kg/side - 12,12,12,12

Close grip row

63kg - 8,8,6

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent job mate, deadlift monster


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Love me some deadlifts Mark! Killer leg session today. Decided to be an absolute idiot and do front squat superset back squats. I'll regret that tomorrow!

Front squat SUPERSET back squat

35kg, 10+10

45kg, 10+10

55kg, 8+10

65kg, 6+12

Leg press

160kg, 8,8

200kg, 6,10

Leg curl

70kg, 10

77kg, 8

84kg, 7

91kg, 7

Calf raise

15,15,12,10,9

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha I love it, front and back that's mental, my kinda session


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today. Good session. Mega stressed out now though, going through the processes of buying a house and by god it's stressful!

OHP

20kg - 12

25kg - 10

30kg - 8

35kg - 8

40kg - 5,5,5,5

Bench

55kg - 10

65kg - 8

75kg - 5,5,5,5

Dips

BW - 8,8

BW+10kg - 5,5,5,5

Lat raise (Super slow, strict form)

7.5kg/hand - 10,10

Incline machine press

63kg - 10,9

EZ french press (reverse)

2.5kg/side - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

one of the most stressful things you can do Shaun, just look forward to getting in there and making it your own


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> one of the most stressful things you can do Shaun, just look forward to getting in there and making it your own


Yer I am mate. Girlfriend doesn't understand because I'm the one doing all the leg work!

Women ey


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

No gym today. Allergies have hit with a vengeance. Not had it this bad in a long time. Came home from work, ate a pizza, slept for 2 hours, then ate a massive stew (was pretty amazing) now back in bed again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> No gym today. Allergies have hit with a vengeance. Not had it this bad in a long time. Came home from work, ate a pizza, slept for 2 hours, then ate a massive stew (was pretty amazing) now back in bed again.


What allergies mate ?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> What allergies mate ?


No idea mate. Asked for an allergy test at the docs and they said it's too hard to pinpoint what it is. But it's an allergy to something lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

tell me a bit about the symptoms Shaun, when did they hit


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Felt a bit sniffly when I woke up. Got to work, slowly got worse, itchy eyes, nose running like a tap (yet blocked), lips dry as fcuk, at points I would sneeze 10-20 times, one after another, almost feel like someone's squeezing my head aswel. It's hayfever of some sort, I've had it since I was little, I've had the injection aswel.

Always get moaned at by everyone saying that I should just leave my nose alone, but if I leave it for any more than a minute or 2 it just drips like a tap


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ok, so you say you haven't had it for a while, that starts to make me think it could have been triggered by the stress of buying your house. The stress has brought your defenses down, so to speak and allowed the symptoms to surface.

This being said, maybe trying to help that side of things will calm the symptoms down again. Perhaps try a good B complex, we use B vits very quickly during stressful periods and A.Vogel do something called Stress Relief, which is a mix of valerian and hops, very successful.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

B vitamins, that sounds interesting.

Is that to help with immune function then? I always thought vit C helped with that


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just been playing on Google and basically everyone says that anything that boasts 'immune boost' etc is basically rubbish. No wonder when I used to take vitamin C that it did nothing!

Had a read into B vitamin complex though, actually sounds like just what I need! Rep for you mark!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Onto today's workout. Legs. Even got a few videos to show!

Front squat

Bar, 12

30kg, 10

40kg, 12

50kg, 10

60kg, 8

70kg, 8

80kg, 5

90kg, 4

100kg, 1

Leg curl

63kg - 15,15,15,10

Leg extension

63kg - 10,10,10

Calf raise

11,10,12,12

Finished with some stretching.

Here's the videos!

First 80, then 90, then 100. (Apologies for not editing the boring bit before out)
















Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + shoulders today. Felt really good going into the workout and had a good workout.

OHP

20kg - 12

30kg - 10

40kg - 6,6,6,6

60kg - 1

Bench

50kg - 10

60kg - 10

75kg - 5,5,5

80kg - 4

Dips

BW - 8,8

BW+10kg - 5,5,5

Incline smith (slow down, explosive up)

10kg/side - 10

15kg/side - 8

20kg/side - 5,5

Lat raise hold

5kg/hand - 25,20,18 (seconds)

DB kickback

5kg - 12,12,12

Machine shrug

40kg/side - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Workout took too long today but not too fussed.

Pull ups

BW - 8,8,7,6

Deadlift

55kg, 10

65kg, 10

105kg, 8

125kg, 8

145kg, 8

165kg, 5

175kg, 3

Underhand row

40kg - 15

45kg - 12

50kg - 10

55kg - 8

60kg - 8

Incline DB curl

5kg/hand - 10,10,10

7.5kg/hand - 9

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job Shaun, excellent deads. Just a thought do you think that 55kg to 65kg is quite a small increment? With a bigger increment here you may have been able to push the top end a bit further


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks mark. I only do the 55 first so I'm using the 15kg plates so I'm lower to the floor for my first set, basically to make sure I get a good stretch and make sure I get my ar5e down


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, only a quick session as I had a docs appointment.

Front squat

65kg - 6,6,6,6,6

SLDL

45kg - 10,10,10,10,10

Calf raise

12,12,12,12,12

Extension SS curl

63kg - 15+15, 15+15

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + shoulders today, went with a friend. Had a good session, got a bad throat but felt fine in myself so went and trained.

OHP

35kg - 10,10

40kg - 8,8

50kg - 4,5,4

Bench

50kg - 10

60kg - 10

80kg - 6

100kg - 1,1,1

Dips

BW - 10,10,10,10

Smith BNP

5kg/side - 12,12,12

EZ French press

2.5kg/side - 15,15,15

Incline machine press

63kg - 10,8

56kg - 10

Machine shrug

40kg/side - 12

50kg/side - 12

60kg/side - 10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

OHP and bench looking really nice there Shaun, welldone


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Quite pleased with the bench, but definitely want to get the OHP to 70+ for 1 rep

One thing I want to note, for personal reference really, is that recently my eating habits have been embarrassing, not eating the right foods, or eating enough for that matter. Probably due to the stress of buying the house, but I won't blame it all on that, as a large part of it is most probably down to laziness on my part


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Good session, and a nice video, most I've deadlifted for a long period of time

Pull-ups

BW - 8,8,8,6

Deadlift

55kg - 8

65kg - 8

105kg - 5

145kg - 5

165kg - 1

185kg - 1

205kg - 1

Underhand row

40kg - 12

50kg - 12

60kg - 10

70kg - 8,6

Neutral machine row

20kg/side - 10

30kg/side - 10,10

BB curl

25kg - 10

30kg - 10

35kg - 6

Finished with some stretching.

Here's the video.






Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did legs a couple of days ago and forgot to upload it. Only a quick, basic workout

Front squat

30kg - 10

40kg - 10

50kg - 10

65kg - 7,7,7

80kg - 6

Leg curl

63kg - 12,12,12

70kg - 12,12

Calf raise

10,10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest + shoulders, did quite a lot of tricep work today for a change.

OHP

30kg - 8,8

35kg - 8,8

Bench

50kg - 8

65kg - 8

75kg - 8,8

Dips

BW - 8,8,8,8

Smith BNP

10kg/side - 8,8,8

Chest press

12,12

Rope pressdown

40kg - 10,10,10

Cable kickback

5kg - 12,12,12

Machine shrug

40kg/side - 12

60kg/side - 10

70kg/side - 8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Left shoulder isn't feeling too great today.

Been and got some ibuprofen gel and applying plenty of that.

Going to avoid behind neck press in the future I think, that's the only thing I can think could have caused it really.

Aches really deep in my front delt, almost where my shoulder joint is


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

very nice job on the dead lift Shaun, well done mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today, didn't want to push it with my shoulder being a bit funny, so went for reps on stuff really

Pull ups

BW - 8,8,8,6

Deadlift

55kg - 10

65kg - 10

105kg - 8

145kg - 8,8,8

T bar row

15kg - 12

20kg - 12

25kg - 12

30kg - 10

35kg - 8

Machine row

25kg/side - 15,15,15,30

DB curl

10kg - 8,8,8

Cable curl

30kg - 10,10,10

25kg - 23

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Couldn't walk after leg presses, and I'm pretty sure the back squat is a PB, gonna have to check.

Back squat

20kg - 10

40kg - 10

60kg - 10

80kg - 10

100kg - 8,6

Leg press

40kg/side - 10

60kg/side - 10

80kg/side - 10

100,80,60kg/side - 6,6,6 (drop set, remove 1 plate/side each time, all one set)

Leg curl

56kg - 15,15,15,15

Calf raise

10,10,10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loving the drop set that's the way to hit them hard


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a horrible morning. Hit home how totally unfit I am.

Did a charity event involving circuits basically, can't believe how hard it was.

I ended up throwing up, felt like absolute death, really hit home how unfit I am and how I need to throw some cardio in my workouts from now on I think. Even if it's just 10-15 mins a couple of times a week.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good session today. Legs, did some interval cardio aswel, first time in a long while.

Back squat

Bar - 10

40kg - 10

60kg - 8

80kg - 4

100kg - 1

120kg - 1

130kg - 1

100kg - 5,5

SLDL

40kg - 10,10

50kg - 8,8

Leg press

40kg/side - 20

50kg/side - 20

60kg/side - 15

70kg/side - 15

Calf raise

12,12,12,12

120kg video






130kg video






Finished with 12 mins intervals. 1min steady, 30 seconds fast as I can.

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Hammer shoulder press

5kg/side - 12

10kg/side - 10

12.5kg/side - 10

15kg/side - 10

17.5kg/side - 8

20kg/side - 6

Bench

50kg - 10

60kg - 10

80kg - 5,5,5

Dips

8,8,8,7

Cable lat raise

10kg - 8,8,8,8

Cable crossover

15kg/side - 15,15,15,15

V bar pressdown

30kg - 15

35kg - 15

40kg - 12

45kg - 12

50kg - 9

Shoulder machine

5kg/side - 8,8,8

Smith CGBP

20kg/side - 10,9,7

Machine shrug

40kg/side - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and biceps today was teaching my girlfriend to deadlift whilst I was there, so it was quite stressful!

Pull ups

6,6,6,6,6

Deadlift

65kg - 8

105kg - 6

145kg - 5

165kg - 5,5

175kg - 4

Underhand row

40kg - 10

50kg - 10

60kg - 8

70kg - 8

Close grip lat pulldown

49kg - 12,10,10

X-body DB hammer curl

7.5kg - 10,8,8

Loaded bar curl

20kg - 8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

some good sessions Shaun, really nice squats proper depth


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Had to have a rest after leg press, was dead (but was a chance to have a chat to someone new)

Did some cardio after aswel, oh and a little bit for Mark at the end lol.

Front squat

20kg - 10

30kg - 10

40kg - 8

60kg - 5

70kg - 6,6,6

Leg press

60kg/side - 8

80kg/side - 8

100kg/side - 6

100/90/80/70 drop set - 8/10/5/3 (failed)

Leg extension SS leg curl

56kg/56kg - 8/8,8/8,8/8,8/8

Cable crunch (for @mark_star )

12,12,12,12

Finished with cardio and stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks Shaun, you're a star


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Went out last night for works do. Had a few drinks, not feeling brilliant today, but the gym just had to be done! Chest and shoulders today. Was quite a good session, took it steady and had quite large rests, especially between the lower rep sets.

OHP

20kg - 12,12

30kg - 8

40kg - 8

50kg - 5,5,4

Bench

50kg - 12

60kg - 10

70kg - 8

90kg - 3,3,3,3

Dips

BW+10kg - 8,8

BW+20kg - 4,4,3

Lat raise

5kg/hand - 10,10,10

Flat fly

10kg/hand - 10,10,10

Smith CGBP

15kg/side - 15,12,12

Machine shrug

40kg/side - 12,12,12

Finished with 12 mins intervals cardio and some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did back today, new PB on deadlift, got a video, but was from the worse angle possible, so the rep looks pretty horrid. I'll upload it later. Here's the workout anyway.

Pull ups

BW - 8,6,6,6

Deadlift

65kg - 8

85kg - 8

105kg - 5

145kg - 5

175kg - 2

195kg - 1

215kg - 1

DB row

25kg/hand - 8

30kg/hand - 8,8

Rope curl

30kg - 12,12,12

EZ curl

5kg/side - 12,12,12

Finished with some stretching.

EDIT : here's the video. Again please excuse the horrid recording angle.






Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Did some cardio after and got my heart rate to 176bpm, think that's pretty good haha.

Front squat

20kg - 12

30kg - 10

40kg - 8

60kg - 6,6

70kg - 5,6

Walking DB lunge (reps per leg)

10kg/hand - 10,10,10

Leg extension

56kg - 8,8,8

Leg curl

63kg - 10,10,10,10

Calf raise

8,8,8,8,8

Bike

12 mins intervals

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today. Went for some singles on OHP, felt okay, quite heavy but still managed them.

OHP

20kg - 10,10

30kg - 8

40kg - 5

60kg - 1,1,1,1

Bench

40kg - 10

60kg - 8,8,8,8

Dips

8,8,8,8

Cable lat raise

10kg/hand - 8,8,8

Low cable crossover

15kg/side - 12,12,12

EZ skull crusher

5kg/side - 12,12,12

DB shrug

30kg/hand - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Missed back yesterday with it being NYD, went today, didn't go mental, decided to squat twice a week on my non leg days, and do light ancillary work on my leg days, see how that goes.

Squat

100kg - 5,5,5,5

Pull ups

6,6,6,6

Deadlift

65kg - 8

105kg - 8

145kg - 5

145kg (1.5 inch deficit) - 5

165kg (1.5 inch deficit) - 3

BB bent over row

55kg - 8,8,8

DB hammer curl

7.5kg/hand - 8,8,8

SUPERSET

DB alternating curl

7.5kg/hand - 8,8,6

12 mins cardio.

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs ancillary day today, going for more reps really.

Leg press

20kg/side - 12

40kg/side - 12

60kg/side - 12

70kg/side - 12,12

75kg/side - 12

Walking DB lunge

10kg/hand - 10,10,10

SLDL

40kg - 12,12,12,12

Calf raise

15,15,15,15

12 mins intervals on treadmill.

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today. Squats were I really hard today cos my hamstrings are absolutely killing me from the other day.

Squat

105kg - 3,3,3,3,3,3

OHP

20kg - 8

30kg - 8

40kg - 6,6,6

Bench

45kg - 10

65kg - 6

85kg - 4,4,5

Dips

BW - 10,8,8,8

Smith shoulder press

15kg/side - 8,8,8

Plate loaded chest press

20kg/side - 12,12,12

DB kickback

7.5kg/hand - 12,12,12

DB shrug

30kg/hand - 10,10,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had some days off as I've been in bed ill, not good! But got to soldier on I suppose. Wasn't feeling particularly energetic, it showed when I attempted to do cardio and was a mess within 6 minutes!

Leg press

20kg/side - 15

40kg/side - 15

60kg/side - 15

70kg/side - 12

80kg/side - 10

Walking DB lunge (reps per leg)

10kg/hand - 10,10,10

SLDL

40kg - 12,12,12

Leg extension

49kg - 20,16

Leg curl

49kg - 20,20

Calf raise

12,12,12,12

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bummer mate, just don't go too silly, strength will come back and then you can go hard again


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> bummer mate, just don't go too silly, strength will come back and then you can go hard again


Yer tell me about it mate, I'm sure I'll be okay in a few days, maybe a week


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Big news, moved into my first home with my girlfriend. Very happy, stressful, but happy. Libido has been very very low since organising the move, I can honestly say me and my girlfriend probably haven't had sex in a month. Both admitted we have been very stressed and tired, hopefully once were all sorted in the house, we can relax a little.

Managed to get 2 workouts in since my last post, both just with random exercises for relatively low reps, quite rushed sessions, no maximum effort sets, just reasonable weights with good form, normal gym service will hopefully resume as of Monday when I go back to work after my days off.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

big move mate, just relax and enjoy


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

First day back at work today after days off, so first proper gym session back! Enjoyed it, feel good to be home!

Squat

105kg - 5,5,5,5

DB lunge (reps per leg)

12.5kg/hand - 8,8,8

SLDL

45kg - 8,8,8

Calf raise

12,12,12,12

Cardio (bike)

1 min warm up

8 mins - 30 seconds fast, 30 seconds slow

1 min cool down

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good to be back eh


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today

Clean + press

30kg - 5,5

35kg - 5,5

Bench

40kg - 10

60kg - 6

80kg - 3

90kg - 3,3,3

Dips

8,8,8

Incline fly

10kg/hand - 8,8,8

Lat raise

7.5kg/hand - 8,8,8

Smith CGBP

15kg/side - 8

20kg/side - 8

25kg/side - 8

30kg/side - 6

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nearly forgot to upload yesterday's workout, just off to gym to do today's.

Squat

110kg - 3,3,3,3,3

Pull ups

6,6,6,6

Deadlift

64kg - 6

104kg - 6

144kg - 5,5,5

Bent over row

64kg - 8,8,8

BB curl

25kg - 8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job Shaun, she hasn't stopped you going yet then


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha nah she won't stop me, she trains aswel so every so often we train together lol.

Squat

110kg - 4,4,4,4,4

DB lunge

12.5kg/hand - 10,10,10

SLDL

45kg - 10,10,10

Calf raise

10,10,10,10,10

Decline sit-up

10,8,8

Knee raise

8,8,8

10 mins cardio

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Was meant to go to the gym yesterday for chest and shoulders, was waiting in for a parcel for the whole of my day off, at 5:30 I rang them and the depot had forgotten to out it on the van, what a waste of a day off! Won't get chance to make up for it so I'll be missing that workout this week


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Was meant to go to the gym yesterday for chest and shoulders, was waiting in for a parcel for the whole of my day off, at 5:30 I rang them and the depot had forgotten to out it on the van, what a waste of a day off! Won't get chance to make up for it so I'll be missing that workout this week


don't you just hate it when that happens, bet you were fuming


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I was indeed mark! Ready to kill people lol. Here's today's workout!

Squat

110kg - 5,5,5,5

Pull ups

6,6,6,5

Deadlift

140kg - 5

160kg - 5

180kg - 2

Underhand row

40kg - 8

45kg - 8

50kg - 8

Alternating DB curl

12.5kg/hand - 8,7,6,6

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's yesterday's workout, was legs, weight on squat felt really heavy first set, then got more comfortable as I progressed, felt a bit of a twinge in my hamstring, but still lasted the whole workout

Squat

115kg - 3,3,3,3,3

Walking DB lunge

12.5kg/hand - 10,10,10

SLDL

40kg - 10

45kg - 8,8

Calf raise

8,8,8

10 mins bike

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today, felt quite strong and pumped tbh.

Clean + press

20kg - 8

30kg - 5

40kg - 5,5

45kg - 4,4

Bench

40kg - 8

60kg - 8

75kg - 5,5,5,5

Dips

BW - 6

BW+5kg - 6

BW+10kg - 6

BW+15kg - 5

Hammer strength shoulder press

15kg/side - 8,8,8

Machine incline chest press

49kg - 8,8,8

EZ skull crusher

7.5kg/side - 8,8,8

Lying leg raise

8,8,8

Crunch

6,6,6

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Missed out squatting today, was in a hurry cos I was doing some stuff to the house and was off out.

Pull ups

BW - 6,6

BW+5kg - 5,5

Deadlift (1.5" deficit)

104kg - 6

144kg - 5

154kg - 5

164kg - 5

174kg - 3

DB row

30kg/hand - 8,8,8,8

One arm cable curl

10kg/hand - 12

15kg/hand - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job Shaun, good deficits


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's today's lovely workout.

Squat

115kg - 4,4,4,4,4

DB walking lunge

20kg/hand - 8,8,8

SLDL

45kg - 8,8,8

Calf raise

15,12,10,8

10 mins cardio

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Here's today's lovely workout.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


nice squats Shaun, well done


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today. Got home and dug my trench for the chicken coop! Can't wait to get the babies lol. Hopefully the local fox doesn't take a fancy to them.

OHP

20kg - 8

30kg - 8

40kg - 6

45kg - 4,4,4

Bench

40kg - 8

60kg - 5

90kg - 3,3

70kg - 5,5

Close grip smith

20kg/side - 8,8

25kg/side - 8,8

Lat raise

7.5kg/hand - 8,8,8

Incline DB press

20kg/hand - 8,8,8

Rope pressdown

35kg - 12,10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's yesterday's workout, tried switching to low bar squats instead of the usual high bar to try and get more powerlifting style, but made a proper mess of my neck, absolutely red roar after I finished, so missed deadlifts.

Squat

115kg - 5,5,5,3

Pull ups

6,6,6,5

T bar row

40kg - 6,6,6

Close grip pulldown

42kg - 12,12,12

BB curl

25kg - 8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Here's yesterday's workout, tried switching to low bar squats instead of the usual high bar to try and get more powerlifting style, but made a proper mess of my neck, absolutely red roar after I finished, so missed deadlifts.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


never mind mate, lesson learnt. What the bloody hell are you doing on here at that time of the night, get some sleep man


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

@mark_star was at work mate, I work shifts, gotta earn the pennies.

Gonna be persistent with the low bar squatting because I really want to get it right


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> @mark_star was at work mate, I work shifts, gotta earn the pennies.
> 
> Gonna be persistent with the low bar squatting because I really want to get it right


let you off then mate, them pennies are important


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, cut the workout a little short, no cardio and didn't do 3 sets of lunges, didn't have enough to eat before and felt like I was going to feint. Decided to go for reps on squat aswel which was an experience by itself! Especially trying to do it low bar, necks still a mess from last time so dd to feel too comfortable.

Squat

100kg - 8,8,8

SLDL

50kg - 8,8,8

Walking DB lunge

17.5kg/hand - 8,8

Calf raise

10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

wot's your nutrition like mate how many meals and cal's you getting down ya neck a day...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

nickynoo said:


> wot's your nutrition like mate how many meals and cal's you getting down ya neck a day...


Not enough of either tbh, even worse since moving in my own place, so much that needs doing and so little time to get it all done, hopefully by summer I'll have more free time to actually sort myself out.

Went to the gym yesterday, only a quick session, went to an auction in the morning. Decided to mix it up a bit.

Dips

10,10,10,8

Incline smith bench

15kg/side - 10

20kg/side - 8

25kg/side - 8

30kg/side - 5

Hammer strength shoulder press

15kg/side - 8,8

20kg/side - 6,6

Flat fly

10kg/hand - 8,8,8

Lat raise

10kg/hand - 6,6,6

Straight bar pressdown

40kg - 12

45kg - 12

50kg - 10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

nice workout mate you get your nutrition sorted you'll be a beast in no time wot goals you setting yourself mate.i find setting myself certain goals help's me alot in my training a few extra reps on each set 2 or 3 eaxtra as heavy as you can go in each set reaching a certain weight in a certain time frame you know the score good luck mate keep us posted


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Nicky. Can't wait to get the house all sorted so I can get my nutrition in check.

Didn't train yesterday, been spending a lot of time putting up a chicken coop and building a run for my new arrivals, which are coming on Sunday.

Main goal for 2014 is 160kg squat, everything else can float about where ever tbh, just really want to improve my squat


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Went to the gym yesterday for an hour with my misses. Had a good workout, was a bit of a random one because I missed back the other day.

Pull ups

8,7,6,5

Leg press

20kg/side - 12,12

40kg/side - 12

60kg/side - 12

80kg/side - 12

100kg/side - 8

Straight arm pulldown

14kg - 12,12

21kg - 10,10

Bulgarian split squat

10kg/hand - 6,6,6,6

Close grip row

49kg - 10,10,10

Leg extension (no rest between sets)

49kg - 12,12,12,12

SUPERSET

Leg curl

49kg - 12,12,12,12

DB curl

10kg - 10

12.5kg - 8

15kg - 7

17.5kg - 6

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

another really nice session mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, didn't feel very strong today.

Squat

80kg - 8

100kg - 8

110kg - 5

120kg - 2

Leg press

60kg/side - 10

80kg/side - 8,8,8

SLDL

35kg - 10,10

45kg - 8

Calf raise

15,15,15

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today. Decided to do dumbells instead of barbel for a change, was suprised at how hard it felt

DB shoulder press

5kg - 12

10kg - 10

20kg - 10

22.5kg - 8,6,5

Flat DB bench

20kg - 8

25kg - 8,8

30kg - 6

Smith CGBP

15kg/side - 8

20kg/side - 8

25kg/side - 7,6

Cable lat raise

10kg - 10,8,8

Cable crossover

15kg - 12,12,12

Dips

8,7,5

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today, haven't deadlifted for a bit and had a good one today

Pull ups

8,7,7,5

Deadlift

64kg - 8

84kg - 8

104kg - 6

144kg - 5

154kg - 5

164kg - 3

184kg - 1

204kg - 1

Wide grip low row

42kg - 10

49kg - 10

56kg - 8

Cable curl

30kg - 12

40kg - 10

50kg - 8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Lower back was in agony from deadlifts yesterday, got worse as the workout went on, but powered through anyway!

Squat

Bar - 10,10

60kg - 10

80kg - 5

100kg - 5,5,5

110kg - 4,4

SLDL

40kg - 8,8,8

Leg press

80kg/side - 8,8,8,8

Calf raise

12,10,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice one Shaun, never give up


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders yesterday, been busy so not had chance to upload.

DB shoulder press

5kg/hand - 12

10kg/hand - 10

15kg/hand - 8

22.5kg/hand - 6,6,6

DB flat bench

15kg/hand - 12

22.5kg/hand - 10

27.5kg/hand - 6,6,6

Dips

8,7,6

Incline DB fly

10kg/hand - 12,12,12

Machine shoulder press

5kg/side - 10,10,10

Smith CGBP

15kg/side - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back yesterday, was a really quick one, in and out in 45 mins.

Pull-ups

6,6,6,4

Deadlift

64kg - 8

84kg - 8

104kg - 8

124kg - 8

144kg - 7

Close grip row

42kg - 10

49kg - 10

56kg - 10

63kg - 10

Arm curl machine

25kg - 10,10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Decided to go against my usual low rep rule on legs, and my god do I regret it. Absolute agony!

Squat

Bar - 15

50kg - 12

60kg - 12

70kg - 12

80kg - 12

90kg - 8

Walking DB lunge

10kg/hand - 10,12,12

Calf raise

15,15,15,15

Sit up

10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent mate, get some reps in those legs, haha they hurt like hell


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders yesterday. Felt like the best workout I've had in a long time, especially saying it was after nights.

DB shoulder press

5kg - 12

10kg - 10

15kg - 10

20kg - 10

25kg - 6

22.5kg - 8

Flat DB bench

15kg - 10

20kg - 10

25kg - 10

30kg - 6,5

Dips

8,7,6,6

Lat raise hold

5kg - 30s,25s,25s

Smith CGBP

20kg/side - 10,10,10

Incline fly

12.5kg - 10,8,8

Hanging knee raise

10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today, my god it was horrid! In a good way, not used to high rep or volume deadlifts, so this was very different t

Pull-ups

6,6,6,5

Deadlift

54kg - 10

64kg - 10

74kg - 10

84kg - 10

94kg - 10

104kg - 10

114kg - 10

124kg - 10

134kg - 10

144kg - 10

Dead......

Close grip row

42kg - 12,12,12

EZ curl

5kg/side - 8,8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

blimey some real deads there


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> blimey some real deads there


I'm dam sure I'll be regretting it when I wake up tomorrow!

If I can even move lol. My legs were so close to giving way on the last set, was brutal


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> I'm dam sure I'll be regretting it when I wake up tomorrow!
> 
> If I can even move lol. My legs were so close to giving way on the last set, was brutal


i'm really not surprised


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs yesterday, had a really good session, going to go for 6's next time I think and see how I get on

Squat

20kg - 12

40kg - 10

60kg - 8

70kg - 8

80kg - 8

90kg - 8

100kg - 8

110kg - 6

Leg press

60kg/side - 6

80kg/side - 6

90kg/side - 6

100kg/side - 6

DB SLDL

10kg - 8

12.5kg - 8

15kg - 8

17.5kg - 8

Calf raise

8,8,8,8,8

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you're pushing the numbers really well at the moment, good on ya


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks mark. The weathers giving me extra motivation I think.

Starting to get quite nice every so often in Sunny Scunny!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today, had a lad to train with today so had a good session and did a few more exercises than usual

DB shoulder press

5kg - 12

10kg - 10

15kg - 10

20kg - 8

22.5kg - 8

25kg - 7

27.5kg - 5

DB flat bench

15kg - 10

22.5kg - 10

27.5kg - 10

30kg - 8,7

Dips

7,7,6,5

Shoulder machine

5kg/side - 10,10,10

Incline fly

10kg - 8,8,8

Smith CGBP

20kg/side - 8,8,8

Cable lat raise

10kg - 10,10,10

Incline chest press

42kg - 12,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and bis today, nice heavy deads.

Pull ups

6,6,6,6

Deadlift

64kg - 8

84kg - 8

104kg - 5

124kg - 5

144kg - 5

164kg - 5

184kg - 5

Incline DB row

10kg - 12

15kg - 10

20kg - 10

25kg - 8

Incline DB curl

5kg - 10

7.5kg - 10

10kg - 10,10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

184 for 5, well done you :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> 184 for 5, well done you :thumb:


Thanks mark!

Was well pleased, was hoping for maybe 3 tbh!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, was quite down as the plasterer hasn't turned up today because his van broke down, so thought I'd go low rep. And hit a new PB!

Squat

Bar - 10,10

60kg - 8

80kg - 5

100kg - 1

120kg - 1

130kg - 1

140kg - 1 PB!!

60kg - 12,12

SLDL

50kg - 10,10,10

Leg press

60kg/side - 12

70kg/side - 12

80kg/side - 12

Calf raise

10,10,10,10

Finished with some stretching

Here's 130kg






And here's 140kg! Buzzing!






Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done mate, a good PB


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

DB shoulder press

5kg - 10

10kg - 10

15kg - 10

20kg - 10

25kg - 6,6

Flat DB press

15kg - 8

20kg - 8

30kg - 8,6

Dips

8,8,8

Cable front raise

25kg - 8,8,8

SUPERSET

Cable lat raise

10kg - 8,8,8

Incline hammer press

20kg/side - 15,15,10

EZ skull crusher

10kg/side - 8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice back workout today. Did well on deadlifts.

Pull ups

8,7,7,6

T-bar row

10kg - 10

20kg - 10

30kg - 10

40kg - 8

Deadlift

64kg - 10

104kg - 8

144kg - 3

164kg - 3

184kg - 3

194kg - 3

Neutral grip wide row

42kg - 8

49kg - 8

56kg - 8

63kg - 8

Machine curl

25kg - 12,12

30kg - 10

35kg - 12

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Decided to do a high rep leg day. My god it was hard! Struggled more than I could ever imagine.

Squat

Bar - 20

30kg - 20

40kg - 20

50kg - 20

60kg - 20

Leg curl

56kg - 20,20,20

Leg extension

49kg - 20,15,15

Calf raise

20,20,20,20

Finished with some stretches.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

some great stuff Shaun, those high rep leg days can be murderous


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Very quick leg session today, had a lot to sort out at home.

Squat

Bar - 10,10

60kg - 5

80kg - 5

100kg - 5

105kg - 5

110kg - 5

105kg - 5

100kg - 5

DB SLDL

15kg - 10,10,10

Calf raise

8,8,8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not a very good workout today. Wasn't feeling particularly motivated, and didn't feel very energetic either.

DB shoulder press

7.5kg - 10

12.5kg - 8

22.5kg - 8,8

17.5kg - 8

Incline DB bench

10kg - 10

22.5kg - 8,8,8

Dips

6,6,6,6

Smith shoulder press

15kg/side - 8,8,8

Incline hammer press

15kg/side - 10,10,10

Rope pressdown

40kg - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

never mind mate, forget that one and move on, happens to us all


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Much better workout today, ate about an hour before aswel so felt more energetic

Pull ups

8,8,6,6

Deadlift

64kg - 10

84kg - 8

104kg - 8

124kg - 8

144kg - 8

164kg - 8

Wide machine row

20kg/side - 8

30kg/side - 8

40kg/side - 8

50kg/side - 8

BB curl

20kg - 8

25kg - 8

30kg - 8

35kg - 8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did legs yesterday. Quite a good session.

Squat

Bar - 8,8

60kg - 8

80kg - 8

100kg - 4

105kg - 4

110kg - 4

115kg - 4

Leg press

60kg/side - 12,12,12

Leg curl

56kg - 12,12,12

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Decided to throw in a bit of machine work today. Also decided to hold back on dips to try and get more reps

Hammer strength shoulder press

5kg/side - 15

10kg/side - 10

20kg/side - 10,10,10

Incline hammer chest press

5kg/side - 15

10kg/side - 10

20kg/side - 10,10,10

Assisted dips

-10kg - 10,8,8

Lat raise

7.5kg - 8,8,8

Cable crossover

15kg - 10

20kg - 10

25kg - 8

CGBP

60kg - 8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did back yesterday at my mates house, he's just set up a very basic gym setup, acceptable, but not enough for all my workouts.

Pull ups

6,6,6,6,6

Deadlift

65kg - 10

85kg - 8

105kg - 6

125kg - 6

145kg - 6

165kg - 6

175kg - 6

Bent over row

65kg - 10,10,10,10

Fat bar curl

10kg/side - 8,8,8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

eh up Shaun, things still going well i see


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks mark.

Just about to go to the gym to do legs. Been doing housework for the past few hours with my mum and I'm nights tonight. Not feeling like today's going to be my day!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Quick workout today. Not particularly energetic, but squatting actually went about as good as it ever has done tbh!

Squat

Bar - 12,12

60kg - 8

80kg - 8

90kg - 8

100kg - 8

110kg - 8

DB lunge

15kg - 10,10,10

Leg curl

49kg - 15,15,15

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Off to see a local bodybuilding show when I get up off nights tonight, so did tomorrow's workout today.

Did some barbell work today.

OHP

20kg - 8,8

30kg - 8

40kg - 6

50kg - 4

40kg - 6,6

Incline bench

40kg - 10

50kg - 10

60kg - 8

70kg - 8

Assisted dips

-10kg - 8,8,8

Lat raise

7.5kg - 10,10

10kg - 8

Cale crossover

12,12,12

Straight bar pressdown

30kg - 12

35kg - 12

40kg - 12

45kg - 12

Finished with some stretches.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today, decided to go light on deads, couldn't be bothered to go heavy on them but I don't always like to go heavy on them tbh.

Pull ups

6,6,6,6

Deadlift

64kg - 8

84kg - 8

104kg - 8,8,8

T bar row

20kg - 10

40kg - 10

60kg - 10

65kg - 8

70kg - 6

Lat pulldown

56kg - 10

63kg - 8

77kg - 8

X-body hammer curl

7.5kg - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, been ill the last couple of days, all bunged up and generally feeling rubbish, so went to gym anyway and just missed squats.

Leg press

40kg/side - 12,12

50kg/side - 12

60kg/side - 12

70kg/side - 12

80kg/side - 12

90kg/side - 12

Walking DB lunge

15kg/hand - 10,10,10

Leg extension

42kg - 8

49kg - 8

56kg - 8

63kg - 8

Leg curl

42kg - 8

49kg - 8

56kg - 8

63kg - 8

Calf raise

10,10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bloody kids


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout went well today. Chest and shoulders.

OHP

20kg - 12,10

30kg - 8

35kg - 8

40kg - 7

45kg - 5

Incline bench

40kg - 12

60kg - 8

65kg - 8

70kg - 6

75kg - 4

Dips

8,8,8,6

Lat raise

7.5kg - 8,8

10kg - 8,7

Incline fly

10kg - 8,8,8,8

Decline smith CGBP

15kg/side - 8

20kg/side - 8,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back yesterday. Went for a max on deadlift and failed, proper annoyed, but obviously wasn't my day.

Pull ups

8,7,6,6

Deadlift

64kg - 8

84kg - 8

104kg - 5

144kg - 3

184kg - 1

209kg - fail

Wide machine row

20kg/side - 8

30kg/side - 8

40kg/side - 8

50kg/side - 5

Back thickness machine

15kg/side - 10

20kg/side - 10

25kg/side - 10

Straight arm pulldown

40kg - 12,12

EZ curl

5kg/side - 10

7.5kg/side - 10

10kg/side - 10

12.5kg/side - 8

Finished with some stretches

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

perhaps the jump from 184 was just a bit too much mate, maybe try smaller increments and you'll get it


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs this morning, went with the missus, had a good session.

Squat

Bar - 12,12

60kg - 8

80kg - 5

90kg - 5

100kg - 5,5

105kg - 5,5

Leg press

20kg/side - 8

40kg/side - 8

60kg/side - 8

80kg/side - 8,8,10

DB SLDL

12.5kg - 8,8,8

Calf raise

10,10,8,8

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today, good workout, got a mega pump on, think I'll be feeling it tomorrow

Incline BB

24kg - 10

44kg - 8

64kg - 8,8,8

Seated BB OHP

20kg - 10

30kg - 8

40kg - 8,8

50kg - 5

Flat DB fly

10kg - 12,12,12

DB lat raise

7.5kg - 8,8,8

Incline hammer press

15kg/side - 12,12,12

DB front raise

10kg - 8,8,8

Rope pressdown

40kg - 12,12,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today, decided to go crazy on deadlifts and go high reps, been sat on the sofa for an hour since, not wanting to get up lol, think I did quite well getting a solid set of 10 pull ups at the beginning though.

Pull ups

10,7,6,6

Deadlift

64kg - 20

74kg - 20

84kg - 20

94kg - 20

104kg - 20

Close grip row

49kg - 10,10,10

DB row

25kg - 8,8,8

Straight bar curl

20kg - 8

25kg - 8

30kg - 8

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jeez Shaun you must have been gasping for breath doing those, no wonder you had to sit for a while


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> jeez Shaun you must have been gasping for breath doing those, no wonder you had to sit for a while


Honestly mate, was horrible, I couldn't get a solid 20 reps one after another on the 90 or 100, had to pause a few times to get a breath lol. All good fun ey! You should give it a go some time


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Went quite high reps on my random leg day today, was quite fun! In a horrid way

Front squat

20kg - 15

40kg - 15,15,12

60kg - 8,8

20kg - 25

Flat leg press

70kg - 12

88kg - 12

106kg - 12

142kg - 10

SLDL

50kg - 8

40kg - 8,8

Calf raise

15,15,15,15

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today

Squat

Bar - 15

40 - 15

50 - 15

60 - 15

70 - 15

80 - 12

Walking DB lunge

12.5 - 8,8,8

Leg extension

56 - 12,10,12

Leg curl

63 - 12,12,12

Calf raise

15,15,15,15,15

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today, not pleased with my OHP but I'm hoping I can improve it

Seated OHP

20 - 10,10

40 - 8,8

50 - 8

60 - fail

50 - 8

Incline BB

40 - 10

60 - 8,8

65 - 8

70 - 6

Shoulder press machine

10 - 8,8,8

Incline hammer press

15 - 10,10,10

DB lat raise

10 - 6,6,6

Rope pressdown

35 - 15

40 - 12,10,10

Cable crossover

12,12,12

Cable kickback

15,12

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i find OHP incredibly hard Shaun, just keep bashing at it and I'm sure it will improve


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Mark, going to keep hammering it to try.

Did back Wednesday and built up to 184 x 6. But yesterday was legs.

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 10

80 - 10

90 - 10

100 - 10

110 - 6

SLDL

40 - 10,10,10

Leg press (per side)

40 - 8

50 - 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8

90 - 8

100 - 8

Calf raise

10,10,10,10

finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs + biceps today, had a good sesh, sweating a bit afterwards, higher rep day today, was hoping for a few more on 90 but didn't feel very energetic

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 15

70 - 15

80 - 15

90 - 8

80 - 10

Walking DB lunge

7.5 - 12,12,12

Calf raise

8,8,8,8,8

Leg curl

63 - 8,8,8

X body hammer curl

5 - 10

12 - 8,8,8

Concentration curl

5 - 10,10,10

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Forgot to upload Tuesdays chest and shoulders workout and accidentally deleted it. Did legs and tris today though. Very quick session, my leaving do from work so had to be quick.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 10

90 - 10,10,10,10

80 - 10

Smith CGBP

10 - 12

15 - 12

20 - 10,10,10

V bar pressdown

35 - 12,12,12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job on the squats, that's a real good number of reps


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back to the grind today. Legs today was horrid, too warm to train such a large body part, but soldiered on anyway.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 15

70 - 15

80 - 15

62.5 - 15

72.5 - 12

Walking DB lunge

12.5 - 8,8,8

Leg curl

49 - 12

56 - 12

63 - 12

Alternating db curl

5 - 8,8

7.5 - 8,8

Reverse BB curl

15 - 8,8,8

Calf raise

20,20,20,20

Finished with some stretching.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today. Squat rack was too busy to do seated OHP so had to settle for standing.

Standing OHP

20 - 10,10

40 - 8

45 - 8

50 - 4,4,4

Incline BB

40 - 12

60 - 8

65 - 8

70 - 8

75 - 5

Hammer shoulder press

15 - 10

25 - 8,7,6

Cable crossover

12,12,10

DB lat raise

7.5 - 10

10 - 8,8,8

Machine chest press

15,15,15

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and tris today. Decided to have a mental set after my usual sets of squats. All good fun!

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 -10

80 - 10

90 - 10

100 - 10

110 - 8

60 - 25

Leg press

50/side - 15,15,15

Leg curl

56 - 10

63 - 10

70 - 10

77 - 10

Calf raise

10,10,10,10

Smith CGBP

5 - 12

10 - 10

20 - 8,8,8

DB kickback

5 - 10,10,10

V bar pressdown

12,12,12

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today. Legs hurting too much to do deadlift so did rack pulls, not very good as the squat rack holes don't quite sit at the right height so it didn't feel right.

Pull ups

8,8,7

Rack pulls

60 - 10

100 - 10

140 - 8,8,8

Close lat pull down

49 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 8

70 - 8

77 - 6

BB bent over row

50 - 8,8,8

Rear delt fly

5 - 10,10,10

Crunch

12,12,10,8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and bis today. Bit of an issue, think I slept funny on my ankle because the front of my right food feels really tight and I actually was struggling to walk first thing. After walking on it a bit it actually felt a little better so I went and trained anyway, just missed out walking lunges and calves.

New pb om 90kg and 100kg squat!

Squat

20 -10,10

60 - 15

80 - 15

90 - 15

100 - 12

SLDL

40 - 10,10,10

Leg curl

56 - 20,20

Leg extension

49 - 20,20

Incline db curl

5 - 12

7.5 - 12,12

10 - 8

X body hammer curl

12.5 - 8,8,10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good session today. Chest and shoulders. Not eaten much before hand as I didn't take enough food to work.

Seated OHP

20 - 10,10

40 - 10

50 - 8

55 - 8

60 - 5

50 - 8

Incline BB

40 - 10

60 - 10

65 - 8

70 - 8

75 - 7

Hammer shoulder press

20 - 8,8,8

Cable crossover

10,10,10

DB lat raise

10 - 10,8,8

Incline db fly

12 - 12,12,12

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's Leg session here.

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 10

80 - 10

90 - 10

100 - 10

105 - 8

60,50,40 - 10,10,10 (drop set)

Walking DB lunge

10 - 10,10,10

DB SLDL

15 - 8,8,8,8

Calf raise

15,15,15,15

CGBP

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 8,8,8

Straight bar pressdown

12,12,12,12,12

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today, went with a few mates so had quite a good session.

Pull ups

10,8,7,7

Deadlift

60 - 10

80 - 8

100 - 8

140 - 8

160 - 7

180 - 5

BB bent over row

50 - 10,10

70 - 10

Close grip lat pull down

49 - 8

56 - 8

63 - 8

70 - 8

77 - 8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and bis today. Rubbish session, made the mistake of doing a 13 mile bike ride yesterday so legs were still nackered today.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 15

80 - 15

90 - 12

100 - 6

BB SLDL

45 - 8,8,8

Walking DB lunge

15 - 8,8,8

Calf raise

10,10,10,10,10

Zottoman curls

5 - 10

7.5 - 8,8,8

X body hammer curl

12.5 - 8,8,8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders yesterday.

Seated OHP

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 10

50 - 8

55 - 6

50 - 8

Incline BB

40 - 8

60 - 8

65 - 8

70 - 8

75 - 8

80 - 4

Hammer shoulder press

20 - 10,9,8,8

Cable crossover

10,10,10

DB lat raise

10 - 8,8,8

Incline db fly

15 - 8,8,8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs yesterday.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 10

80 - 10

85 - 10

90 - 10

95 - 10

100 - 8

Leg press (per side)

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8

90 - 8

Leg curl

56 - 12

63 - 12

70 - 12

77 - 12

Calf raise

10,10,10,10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today was back and tris.

Pull ups

8,8,7,6

Deadlift

64 - 10

104 - 8

114 - 3

124 - 3

134 - 3

144 - 3

154 - 3

164 - 3

174 - 3

184 - 3

Smith CGBP

10 - 12

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 8,8

Close grip lat pull down

49 - 12

56 - 12,12

DB overhead tricep

15 - 8

20 - 8,8

Wide machine row

20 - 8

30 - 8,8,8

V bar pressdown

40 - 15,15,15

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Wanted to go for a mac on squats today, see how I'm doing since my last attempt, which was about 2 months ago.

Squat

20 - 12

40 - 8

60 - 6

80 - 3

100 - 1

120 - 1

140 - 1

150 - fail

DB lunge

10 - 10

12.5 - 10

15 - 10

BB SLDL

40 - 10,10,10

Calf raise

12,12,12,12

BB curl

15 - 12

25 - 10,10,10

X body hammer curl

12.5 - 8,8,6

Videos here (struggling to upload them properly for some reason)

120kg squat: 




140kg squat: 




150kg squat fail: 




finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today.

Seated OHP

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 8

45 - 8,8,8

Incline BB

40 - 10

60 - 8

70 - 8,8,8

Hammer shoulder press

20 - 8,8,8

Cable crossover

12,12,12

Lat raise

10 - 10,9,8

Flat db press

20 - 10

22.5 - 10

25 - 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and tris today. Really good session , trained with a lad from work.

Pull ups

8,8,6

Deadlift

64 - 10

104 - 10

134 - 10

164 - 10

T bar row

30 - 10

45 - 10

55 - 10

60 - 8

Front pull down machine

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 9

40,20 - 8,15 drop set

CGBP

40 - 12

60 - 8,8,12

DB overhead tricep

20 - 8,8,8

V bar pressdown

10,10,10,12

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs on Friday. Got some videos to check depth, think I did quite well.

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 10

80 - 10

90 - 10

100 - 10

110 - 7

Leg press ( per side )

40 - 12

50 - 12

60 - 12

70 - 12

Leg curl

63 - 10,10,10

Calf raise

8,8,8

now for the videos

Squat 90kg x 10: 




Squat 100kg x 10: 




Squat 110kg x 7: 




finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs yesterday. Decided to reduce my reps a bit to try and help with strength a bit.

Squat

20 - 10,8

60 - 6

80 - 6

90 - 6

100 - 6

110 - 6

120 - 5

Walking DB lunge

12.5 - 10,10,10

Db SLDL

15 - 8,8,8

Calf raise

25,25,25,25

Hammer curl

5 - 12

10 - 10,10

12.5 - 10

Curl machine

30 - 12,10,12

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today, good session, Incline bench is feeling better and slow and steady improvements on OHP

Seated OHP

20 - 10

30 - 8

40 - 8

45 - 8

50 - 8

55 - 6

Incline BB

40 - 10

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8,6

Hammer shoulder press

15 - 12,12,12

Cable crossover

8,8,8

Lat raise

12.5 - 8,8,10

Flat db press

22.5 - 8,8

25 - 8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and tris today. Deadlifting went well, new pb for reps.

Pull ups

8,8,8

Deadlift

64 - 10

94 - 10

124 - 10

154 - 10

174 - 8

T bar row

30 - 8

40 - 8

50 - 8

60 - 8

Close grip pull down

63 - 6

70 - 6

77 - 6

84 - 6

Smith CGBP

10 - 8

20 - 8

30 - 8,8

35 - 8

Rope pressdown

40 - 12,10,10

SUPERSET

Cable kickback

10 - 8,8,6

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Went with a mate who had always been stronger than me. Caned him on squats which I've always wanted to be able to do.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 10

80 - 10

90 - 10

100 - 10

110 - 7

100 - 6 (rest pause)

60 - 25

Leg press ( per side )

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8

90 - 8

100 - 6

Leg curl

56 - 12

63 - 12

70 - 12

77 - 12

Calf raise

10,10,10,10,10,10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Hamstrings were still tight from Fridays workout.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 6

70 - 6

80 - 6

90 - 6

100 - 6

105 - 6

Walking DB lunge

12.5 - 8

15 - 8

17.5 - 8

SLDL

45 - 10,10,10

Calf raise

12,12,12,12

Alternating db curl

5 - 10

10 - 10

12.5 - 10

15 - 6

Cable curl

12,12,12

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today.

OHP

20 - 10

30 - 8

40 - 8

50 - 8,8

Incline BB

40 - 10

60 - 6

70 - 6

80 - 6

90 - 3

Hammer shoulder press

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 10

Flat db fly

10 - 10

15 - 10

20 - 8,8 (superset db press)

Lat raise

7.5 - 10

10 - 8,8

Cable crossover

12,10,8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and tris today, new pb on Deadlift, decided to just do 2 exercises for tris today but do more sets.

Pull ups

8,8,8,8

Deadlift

64 - 10

104 - 10

144 - 10

174 - 9

T bar row

30 - 8

45 - 8

60 - 8

75 - 6

Close grip lat pull down

42 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 12

Smith CGBP

10 - 15

15 - 15

20 - 15

25 - 15

Straight bar pressdown

35 - 10,10,10,10,10,10,10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today was legs. Horrible workout, the last drop set on squats killed me for the rest of the workout.

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 10

80 - 10

100 - 10

100,80,60,40 - 8,8,10,10

Leg curl

56 - 10,10,10

Leg extension

49 - 8,8,8

Calf raise

10,10,10,10

Crunch

10,10,10

Knee raise

8,8,8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

First day of dieting today, just having a go for 5 weeks to see how I react.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80 - 10

90 - 10,10

Leg extension

49 - 12

56 - 12,12,12

Leg curl

56 - 12,12

63 - 12,12

Calf raise

12,12,12,12,12

EZ curl

Bar - 12

5 - 12

7.5 - 12

10 - 10

DB hammer curl

10 - 8,8,8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuesdays session, chest and shoulders, mega pumped

Db shoulder press

10 - 10

15 - 10

20 - 10,10

22.5 - 7

Incline db press

10 - 10

15 - 10

20 - 10

22.5 - 10

25 - 10

Hammer shoulder press

15 - 12,12

17.5 - 12

Hammer incline chest press

15 - 12,12

20 - 12

25 - 12

Cable lat raise

10 - 10,10,10

SUPERSET

Cable front raise

25 - 10,10,10

Flat db fly

12.5 - 10,10,10

SUPERSET

Flat db press

12.5 - 10,10,10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's workout, back and tris, quite disappointed at lack of Deadlift strength but I should expect it whilst dieting really.

Lat pull down

35 - 12

63 - 10

70 - 10

77 - 9

Deadlift

64 - 10

94 - 10

124 - 10

144 - 10

154 - 8

Wide machine row

30 - 12

35 - 12

40 - 12

Low row

49 - 12,12,12

Smith CGBP

10 - 12

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10,8

V bar pressdown

40 - 12

45 - 12

50 - 12

55 - 10

Rope kickback

8,8,10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs yesterday. Absolutely killed me, carbed up before and after workout, really feeling it today, struggling to walk haha.

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80 - 10

90 - 10,10

60 - 15

Db lunge

10 - 10,10,10

Leg press

120 - 12

130 - 12

140 - 12

Leg curl

56 - 10,10,10,10

Calf raise

10,10,10,10

Crunches

10,10,10

Knee raise

8,8,8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Been away all week so only got 2 workouts in this week so had to make the most of it.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80 - 10

85 - 10

90 - 10

95 - 8

Leg press machine

95 - 12

105 - 12

115 - 12

125 - 12

Leg extension

45 - 10

50 - 10

55 - 10

Leg curl

56 - 12

63 - 12

70 - 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's the second workout of this week.

Seated OHP

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 10,10,10,8

Incline BB

40 - 12

60 - 10,8,7,6

T bar row

15 - 12

30 - 10

45 - 10,10,8,8

Cable lat raise

10 - 10,10,10,10

Cable crossover

10,10,10,10

Close lat pull down

10,10,10,10

Straight bar pressdown

35 - 12,12,12,12

Straight bar cable curl

25 - 12,12,12,12

Crunch

10,10,10

Knee raise

8,8,8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Good session. Started to throw some cardio in and started taking grenade thermo detonator (which after reading a bit I see people on here don't rate it)

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 10

70 - 10

75 - 10

80 - 10

85 - 10

DB SLDL

15 - 10,10,10

Calf raise

8,8,8,8

Leg extension

49 - 12,12,12

Lying db Leg curl

10 - 12,12,12

BB curl

15 - 12

20 - 10

25 - 10

DB concentration curl

7.5 - 10,10,10

20 mins treadmill

Speed 3.5

Incline 4.0

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders yesterday, not a lot of energy but was okay.

Db shoulder press

5 - 10

10 - 10

20 - 10,10

22.5 - 6,6

Incline BB

40 - 10

60 - 8,8,8,8

Shoulder press machine

10 - 6

5 - 8,8,8

Incline chest press

15 - 12

20 - 10,10,10

Cable lat raise

10 - 10,10

15 - 8

SUPERSET

Cable front raise

20 - 10,10

25 - 10

Flat db fly

12.5 - 8,8,8

SUPERSET

Flat db press

12.5 - 8,8

17.5 - 8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and tris yesterday. Not a lot of energy but went okay

Lat pull down

35 - 12

56 - 10

63 - 10,10

Deadlift

64 - 10

84 - 10

104 - 10

124 - 10

144 - 10

T bar row

30 - 8

35 - 8

40 - 8

45 - 8

straight bar pressdown

12,12,12,12,12

Cable kickback

10,10,10,10

close grip pull down

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 8,8

20 mins bike

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and abs today. Carbed up around my workout today, did loads so was absolutely nackered at the end.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 10

65 - 10

70 - 10

75 - 10

80 - 10

85 - 10

Lying Leg curl

10 - 10

12.5 - 10

15 - 10

17.5 - 10

Flat Leg press

70 - 12

88 - 12

106 - 12

124 - 12

SLDL

40 - 8

45 - 8

50 - 8

60 - 8

Leg extension

49 - 12

56 - 12

63 - 12

SUPERSET

Leg curl

56 - 12

63 - 12

70 - 12

Seated calf raise

12,12,12

SUPERSET

Standing Calf raise

10,10,10

Crunch

12,12,12

Knee raise

8,8,8

Treadmill 20 mins

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and bis today. Good session, sweating like a beast.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8

90 - 8

80,60 - 10,10

Walking DB lunge

10 - 12,12

Lying Leg curl

15 - 12,12,10

Standing db curl

5 - 12

7.5 - 12,12,10

Rope curl

25 - 12,12

30 - 10

One arm cable curl

10 - 12,12

Leg extension

49 -12,12

SUPERSET

Leg curl

56 - 12,12

20 mins treadmill

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders today.

Seated OHP

20 - 10

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 10

50 - 9

Incline BB

40 - 10

60 - 10

65 - 10

70 - 8

Machine shoulder press

5 - 10

7.5 - 10,10,10

Flat machine chest press

10 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

Cable lat raise

10 -12,12

15 - 9

SUPERSET

Cable front raise

25 - 12,12

30 - 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't have much time yesterday so really quick workout. Felt like death aswel.

Close grip low row

28 - 12

49 -* 12, 12

56 -* 12, 10

Deadlift

64 - 12

84 - 12

104 - 12

124 - 12

Lat pull down

49 - 8

56 - 8

63 - 8,8

Rope pressdown

20 - 12

25 - 12

30 - 12

35 - 12

40 - 10

One arm cable kickback

5 - 10,10,10

Cardio. Bike 20 mins

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and abs today. Absolutely boiling. Was really struggling, buy made it in the end.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 10

70 - 10,10

75 - 10

80 - 10

SLDL

45 - 10,10,10

Flat Leg press

97 - 12

106 - 12

115 - 12

124 - 12

Calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Crunch

12, 12, 12

Knee raise

10, 10, 8

Oblique crunch

10, 10, 10

Leg extension

49 - 20, 20

SUPERSET

Leg curl

56 - 20, 20

Treadmill . 20 mins

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and bis today. Last heavy leg workout before depleting.

Squat

20 - 10,10

60 - 8

65 - 8

70 - 8

75 - 8

80 - 8

SLDL

40 - 10

45 - 10

50 - 10

55 - 10

Flat Leg press

97 - 12

106 - 12

115 - 12

124 - 12

Single Leg press

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 10

EZ curl

Bar - 12

5 - 10

7.5 - 10

10 - 10

DB concentration curl

5 - 8

7.5 - 8

10 - 8

12.5 - 8

Calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Treadmill. 20 mins

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and shoulders yesterday.

Db shoulder press

5 - 10

10 - 10

17.5 - 8

20 - 8, 8, 8

Incline db press

10 - 10

20 - 8

22.5 - 8

25 - 8, 12

Incline hammer press

20 - 10, 10

22.5 - 10

Hammer shoulder press

15 - 10

17.5 - 10

20 - 8

Cable lat raise

10 - 10

15 - 8

20 - 5

SUPERSET

Cable front raise

25 - 10

30 - 8

35 - 7

Flat db fly

10 - 8, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Flat db press

17.5 - 8, 10, 7

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back, tris, abs and cardio today, so quite a long workout.

Lat pull down

35 - 12

49 - 10

63 - 8

70 - 8

77 - 8

Deadlift

64 - 8

84 - 8

104 - 8

124 - 8

144 - 8

164 - 8

Close grip row

49 - 10, 10

56 - 10

63 - 10

EZ skull crusher

5 - 12

7.5 - 12

10 - 10

12.5 - 8

Rope pressdown

35 - 10, 10, 10, 10

BB shrug

60 - 10

100 - 8, 8, 8

Crunch

12, 10, 12

Leg raise

8, 8, 8

Oblique crunch

10, 10, 10

Bike. 20 mins.

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

First depleat workout.

Seated Leg press

12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

SLDL

12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Close grip low row

12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Incline Smith press

12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 10, 10

EZ skull crusher

10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Alternating db curl

10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Second deplete yesterday.

Leg extension

15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Leg curl

15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 12, 12

Low cable crossover

15, 15, 15, 13, 13, 13

Lat pull down

15, 15, 15, 13, 13, 13

Rope pressdown

15, 15, 12, 12, 15, 15

Cable curl

15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

3rd and final deplete today.

Db shoulder press

20, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Db bent over raise

20, 16, 15, 15, 15, 15

Flat db press

15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

T bar row

15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Straight bar pressdown

20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20

One arm cable curl

20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Great weekend away at Boardmasters festival, back to train gets today. Legs, and what a horrible Leg day it was. Going to be limping tomorrow

Squat

20 - 10, 10

60 - 10

70 - 10, 10, 10

80 - 8, 8

Leg press

120 - 12, 12, 12

SLDL

40 - 8, 8, 8

Lying Leg curl

7.5 - 12, 12, 12

Leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today. First time I've done chest alone in a while.

Incline BB

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8, 8

65 - 8

Flat db press

25 - 8

22.5 - 10, 10

Incline cable fly

10 - 12, 12, 12

Chest press

10 - 10

11 - 10

12 - 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and bis yesterday. Went to a mates gym and it was tiny and really busy.

Lat pull down

12

10, 10, 10, (12, 12)

Low row

12, 10, 10

Deadlift

10, 10, 8, 8, 8

Db curl

10, 10, 8, 10

21's

3 x 21

Hammer curl

3 x 12

thanks

shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tris today. Good session, although I went on a sunbed for far too long yesterday and am red raw today.

Smith OHP

Bar - 12

10 - 10

15 - 8, 8

17.5 - 8, 8

Lat raise

7.5 - 10, 10, 8, 8

BB front raise

15 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

5 - 10, 10, 10

CGBP

40 - 10, 10, 10, 10

V bar pressdown

40 - 12

45 - 12, 12, 12

Db shrug

30 - 10, 10, 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Good workout

Squat

20 - 12, 12

60 - 10

70 - 10, 10, 10

80 - 10, 8

Leg press

125 - 12, 12, 12

SLDL

40 - 8, 8, 8

Lying Leg curl

7.5 - 12

10 - 10, 10

Leg press calf raise

3x12

Standing calf raise

3x10

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Got all my workouts in this week. Haven't had time to update.

Incline BB

20 - 12

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8, 8

65 - 8

Flat db press

25 - 10, 10, 10

Incline cable fly

10 - 12

15 - 12, 12

machine chest press

11 - 10

12 - 10

13 - 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Lat pull down

35 - 12

56 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Deadlift

64 - 8

104 - 8

124 - 8

144 - 8

164 - 6

Low row

49 - 10

56 - 10, 10

T bar row

40 - 10, 10, 10

EZ curl

Bar - 12

7.5 - 8

10 - 8, 8, 8

Db curl

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Smith OHP

5 - 10

15 - 8, 8

17.5 - 8

20 - 8

Lat raise

7.5 - 10, 10, 10, 8

BB front raise

15 - 10, 10

20 - 10

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

CGBP

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8

65 - 8, 8

V bar pressdown

40 - 12, 12

45 - 12, 12

Db shrug

35 - 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Killer session, went with the girlfriend.

Squat

20 - 10, 10

60 - 10

70 - 10, 10

80 - 10, 10, 8

Flat Leg press

88 - 12

97 - 12

106 - 12

SLDL

40 - 8, 8, 8

Lying Leg curl

7.5 - 12

10 - 12, 12

Leg press calf raise

3x12

Standing calf raise

3x10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest yesterday.

Incline BB

20 - 12

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8, 8

65 - 8

Flat db press

25 - 10, 10, 10

Incline cable fly

15 - 12, 12

10 - 12

Machine chest press

11 - 10

12 - 10

13 - 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tris today. Decided to give a Ben Pakukski set at the end of the workout a go, first set was easy but second was really hard.

Smith OHP

5 - 12

10 - 10

20 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Lat raise

7.5 - 10, 10

10 - 8, 8

BB front raise

15 - 10, 10

20 - 10

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

CGBP

50 - 8, 10, 10, 10

Rope pressdown

12, 12, 10, 10

DB shrug

37.5 - 10, 10, 10

BPAK tricep quad set

12, 12

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Friday was back. Deadlift felt good.

Lat pull down

35 - 12

56 - 10

63 - 10, 10

70 - 10

Deadlift

64 - 10

104 - 8

124 - 8

144 - 8

164 - 8

T bar row

35 - 10

45 - 10

55 - 9

Low row

56 - 10

63 - 10, 8

BB curl

25 - 8, 8, 8, 8

One arm cable curl

10, 10, 10, 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Interesting read.

What are you doing differently now to when you started your journal?

Looks like you dropped the weight on some lifts.

Is it because your form was out or what?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Varg said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> What are you doing differently now to when you started your journal?
> 
> ...


Just trying different things. Trying to gain size now instead of get strong. I can tell my body isn't built for strong. Plus at some points in the guide (up until about 18 months ago) I was taking gear. But I've knocked that on the head now


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Did a hood drop set to try and work it good.

Squat

20 - 10, 10

60 - 10

70 - 10, 10

80 - 10

80,60,40,20 - 8, 10, 10, 10

Leg press

120 - 12

140 - 12

160 - 12

SLDL

40 - 10

50 - 10, 10

Calf press

20, 20, 20, 20

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> Just trying different things. Trying to gain size now instead of get strong. I can tell my body isn't built for strong. Plus at some points in the guide (up until about 18 months ago) I was taking gear. But I've knocked that on the head now


Ah, cool.

Well keep it up!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Got a chest workout in aswel last week.

Incline BB

20 - 12

40 - 10

60 - 8

65 - 8

70 - 8, 8

Flat db press

27.5 - 10, 9

25 - 8

Flat machine press

12,* 12, 12

Incline hammer press

20 - 10

22.5 - 10

25 - 10

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today

Squat

20 - 10, 10

60 - 10, 10

70 - 10, 10

80 - 10

SLDL

40 - 10

45 - 10

50 - 10

Leg press

120 - 12

130 - 12

140 - 12

Lying Leg curl

7.5 - 12, 12, 10

Leg extension

49 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12

Finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Really good chest session today.

Incline BB

20 - 12

40 - 8

60 - 8

65 - 8

70 - 8, 8

Flat db press

30 - 10, 10, 8

Incline hammer press

20 - 12

22.5 - 12

25 - 10

27.5 - 10

Flat db fly

7.5 - 10

10 - 10

12.5 - 10

15 - 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did back today. Good session and decided to go for a 1 rep max.

Pull down

12, 10, 10, 10, 10

Deadlift

64 - 10

104 - 10

144 - 3

164 - 2

184 - 1

204 - 1

214 - 1

T bar row

15 - 12

30 - 8

40 - 8, 8

45 - 8

BB curl

20 - 10, 10

25 - 8, 8

Hammer curl

12, 12, 12

Preacher curl

7.5 - 10

10 - 10

12.5 - 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tris Friday

Smith OHP

5 - 12

10 - 10

15 - 10, 10

20 - 10, 10

DB lat raise

7.5 - 10

10 - 12, 10, 8

BB front raise

20 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

DB shrug

35 - 12, 10, 10

CGBP

50 - 10, 10, 10, 8

Rope pressdown

35 - 12, 12, 12, 10, 8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's workout.

Smith OHP

5 - 12

10 - 10

20 - 8

22.5 - 10

25 - 6

20 - 10

Straight bar overhead tricep

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 10

DB lat raise

10 - 10, 10

12.5 - 8, 8

V bar pressdown

40 - 10

45 - 10

50 - 10

55 - 10

60 - 10

Rear delt fly

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

Front, side + rear delt (Triset, cables)

10 - 10, 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today. Decided to mix things up a bit.

Incline BB

20 - 12, 12

50 - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

High crossover

12, 12, 12

Machine fly

8, 8, 10

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Last week's workouts I forgot to upload

Squat

20 - 10, 10

50 - 10

70 - 10, 8, 8, 8

Leg extension

42 - 12, 12, 12

Lying Leg curl

7.5 - 12, 12, 12

Calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Flat Leg press (quadruple drop set)

97, 88, 79, 70 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Another one from last week

Lat pull down

35 - 12

56 - 8, 8, 8

63 - 8, 8

Deadlift

64 - 10

84 - 10

104 - 8

Close machine row

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10

Reverse grip lat pull down

49 - 10, 10, 10

DB curl

7.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Not a brilliant sesh but was okay

Squat

20 - 10, 10

50 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80 - 10

SLDL

40 - 10

45 - 10

50 - 10

Leg press

120 - 12

140 - 12

160 - 12

Calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8, 8

finished with some stretching

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuesdays session

Incline BB

20 - 12

40 - 10

50 - 10

60 - 8, 8

65 - 8

Flat db press

30 - 10, 9, 8

Incline hammer press

20 - 10, 10, 10

Dips

10, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio in the garden Wednesday.

Here's Thursdays session

Lat pull down

35 - 12

63 - 10, 10, 10

Deadlift

64 - 8

94 - 8

124 - 8

154 - 8

184 - 6

Reverse pull down

20 - 12, 12, 10

DB row

25 - 10, 10

BB curl

15 - 10, 10, 10

V bar curl

20 - 12

25 - 12

30 - 12

Machine curl

20 - 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's session

Hammer shoulder press

5 - 12

10 - 12

20 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Db shoulder press

20 - 6

22 - 6

25 - 6

27.5 - 5

Db lat raise

9.5 - 10, 10, 10

CGBP

54 - 8

64 - 8, 8

V bar pressdown

12, 12, 12

SUPERSET

Cable front raise

10, 10, 10

DB shrug

40 - 10, 10, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Mondays session.

Smith OHP

5 - 12

15 - 10, 9, 8, 8

Cable lat raise

10, 10, 10, 10

DB front raise

12 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

12 - 10, 10, 10

Rope pressdown

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 10, 8

40 - 9

35 - 10

30 - 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

This week's Leg workout

Pause Squats (3 sec pause)

20 - 10

30 - 8

40 - 8

50 - 8

60 - 8, 8

Db SLDL

15 - 10, 10, 10

Leg extension

49 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Leg curl

56 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest yesterday

Flat BB

20 - 12, 12

60 - 10

70 - 10

75 - 10

80 - 10

90 - 5

Incline hammer press

20 - 10

22.5 - 10

25 - 10

27.5 - 10

High crossover

15 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today

Wide machine row

20 - 12, 12

30 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 8

Deadlift

60 - 8

90 - 8

120 - 8

150 - 8

180 - 3

Close grip lat pull down

49 - 10, 10

56 - 8, 8

Db row

25 - 12, 12

Seated db curl

12 - 10, 8, 8, 8

Cable curl

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 10

40,30,20,10 - 10,12,15,25 (drop set)

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs Monday

Squat

20 - 15

60 - 10

70 - 10, 10

80 - 10

90 - 10

DB lunge

12 - 8, 8, 8

Lying Leg curl

9.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Leg extension

56 - 15, 15

SUPERSET

Leg curl

63 - 15, 15

Leg press calf raise

70 - 10

79 - 10

88 - 10

97 - 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Got a new bike as mine got stolen. First ride out today.

Check out my 16.5 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/204754303

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuesdays workout.

Flat bb

20 - 20

60 - 10

70 - 8

80 - 8

100 - 4

60 - 12

Incline hammer press

15 - 10

20 - 10

22.5 - 8, 8

Flat db fly

9.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's Leg workout

Squat

20 - 12

40 - 12

60 - 12

70 - 12

80 - 6

90 - 6

100 - 3

Leg press

120 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Leg curl

56 - 10, 10

63 - 10, 10

Standing calf raise

4x12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thursdays workout

Smith OHP

5 - 12

10 - 8

12.5 - 8

15 - 8

17.5 - 8

20 - 8

Db lat raise

12 - 6, 6

15 - 6

7.5 - 12

Db front raise

12 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

CGBP

50 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Straight bar pressdown

40 - 12, 12, 10, 10

Overhead tricep

10 - 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's workout

Close grip machine row

15 - 12

20 - 8

25 - 8

30 - 8

35 - 8

40 - 8

45 - 8

50 - 8

60 - 6

Neutral grip pull down

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 8

Db row

25 - 8, 8, 8

Db curl

7.5 - 8

10 - 8

12.5 - 8

Short bar curl

Chains - 10, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Couldn't be bothered yesterday so decided to just do arms

CGBP

20 - 15

40 - 8

60 - 8, 8, 8

SUPERSET

Short bar curl

Bar - 10

5 - 10, 10, 8, 8

Skull crusher

30 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

DB curl

9.5 - 10, 10, 10

V bar pressdown

40 - 12, 12

45 - 12, 12, 12

SUPERSET

Machine curl

20 - 12, 12

25 - 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and tris today. Good session.

Smith OHP

5 - 12

10 - 10

20 - 8, 8, 6, 6

Cable lat raise

10 - 8, 8

15 - 8

Plate front raise

15 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

CGBP

50 - 10

55 - 10

60 - 10, 10

Rope pressdown

12, 12, 12, 12

DB lat raise

4.5 - 15, 15

SUPERSET

DB front raise

4.5 - 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest yesterday. Trained with a lad I've known for a bit yesterday so had a good workout.

Incline BB

20 - 12

40 - 10

60 - 10

65 - 10

70 - 10

75 - 10

80 - 5

Flat chest press

20 - 8

30 - 8

40 - 8

Cable crossover

15, 15, 20

Assisted dips

25 - 10, 10, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs yesterday. Quite a good session, weights still feeling really heavy for some reason.

Front Squat

20 - 10

30 - 8

40 - 8, 8

50 - 8, 8

60 - 8

SLDL

45 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Leg extension

42 - 20, 20, 20

Lying Leg curl

7.5 - 15, 15, 15

Leg press calf raise

4x12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Workout from last week

Close grip low row

28 - 12

42 - 10, 10

49 - 8, 8

Deadlift

64 - 10

94 - 5

124 - 5

134 - 5

144 - 5

154 - 5

Lat pull down

49 - 8, 8

56 - 8, 8

Straight arm pull down

45 - 10, 10, 10

Cable curl

25 - 12

30 - 12

35 - 12

40 - 12

Db curl

12 - 8, 8

15 - 6, 6

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's workout

Flat bb

20 - 12

40 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80/60 - 10,10

Incline hammer press

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 10

30/20 - 10, 7

Cable crossover

10 - 15

15 - 15

20 - 15

25 - 12

Tricep machine

25 - 12

30 - 12

35 - 12, 12

Assisted dips

25 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Rope pressdown

35 - 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's workout

Squat

20 - 8, 8

40 - 8

60 - 8

80/60/40 - 10, 10, 12

Leg extension

21 - 15

35 - 12

49 - 15

Single Leg

14 - 15

21 - 20

Leg curl

28 - 15

42 - 15

56 - 15

Single Leg

14 - 20

21 - 20

Standing calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders last week

Hammer shoulder press

5 - 12

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

Machine shoulder press

5 - 10

7.5 - 10

10 - 10

12.5 - 8

Lat raise

7 - 8

9.5 - 8

12 - 8, 8

BB front raise

15 - 10, 10, 8, 8

Machine shrug

20 - 12

30 - 12

40 - 12

50 - 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and Biceps last week

Lat pull down

28 - 12

42 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 10

Deadlift

64 - 8

94 - 8

124 - 8

154 - 8

204 - 1

Machine row

30 - 10

40 - 10

50 - 8

60 - 8

EZ curl

Bar - 12

5 - 10

10 - 8

12.5 - 8

Cable curl

12, 12, 12, 12

Machine curl

8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and tris today

Flat bb

20 - 12

40 - 12

60 - 10

80 - 10

90 - 6

Incline db

22 - 10, 10

25 - 10, 10

Peck deck

5 - 12

7 - 12

9 - 12

11 - 10

Rope pressdown

30 - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 10, 10

Rope kickback

10 - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

assisted dips

20 -* 20, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and Biceps today

T bar row

10 - 12

20 - 8

25 - 8

30 - 8

35 - 8

40,20 - 8,15

Close grip lat pull down

35 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 12

Deadlift

64 - 8

104 - 6

144 - 6

164 - 6

184 - 6

Db hammer curl

9.5 - 10

12.5 - 10, 10

15 - 10

BB hang curl

15 - 10, 10, 10

20/10 - 10,15

Overhead curl

10 - 15, 15

15 - 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Wednesdays workout

Hammer shoulder press

5 - 15

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 10

30/20 - 10,10

Machine press

5 - 8

7.5 - 8

10 - 8, 15

Cable lat raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Cable front raise

20 - 8, 8

25 - 8, 8

Smith front/rear shrug

20/20 - 15/15, 15/15, 15/15, 15/15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thursdays workout

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8

80/60 - 8/10

Leg extension

28 - 12

35 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 12

Single Leg press

34 - 10

52 - 10

70 - 10

Leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10/12

Leg curl

35 - 12

42 - 12, 12

49 - 12, 12

56 - 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Mondays workout

Incline BB

20 - 12

40 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80 - 8

Flat db press

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

35 - 8

Incline machine

35 - 12, 12

Incline db fly

9.5 - 15, 15

CGBP

40 - 8

50 - 8

60 - 8, 8

V bar pressdown

25 - 12

35 - 12

45 - 12

55/25 - 12,12

One arm Triset

5 - 24, 24, 24, 24

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuesdays workout

Squat

20 - 10, 10

40 - 8

Front Squat

40 - 8

50 - 8

60 - 8, 8

Leg extension

28 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 12

56/28 - 12, 12

Single Leg extension

21 - 10, 10

Leg curl

35 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 12

56/35 - 12, 12

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10

Leg press calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's workout

Hammer shoulder press

5 - 12

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

Machine shoulder press

5 - 15

10 - 12, 12, 12

Db front raise

7.5 - 10, 10

12.5 - 8, 8

Cable rear fly

12, 12, 12, 12

Smith front/rear shrug

20 - 8

30 - 8

40 - 8

50/40 - 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's workout

Lat pull down

28 - 12

42 - 12

56 - 10

63 - 10

70 - 8

BB bent over row

60 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Close machine row

40 - 10, 10, 8, 8

Rope curl

20 - 12

30 - 10

40 - 10

50 - 8

Incline db curl

5 - 12

7.5 - 10

10 - 10

Lying BB curl

20 - 8, 8, 8

Pull ups to failure

6, 5

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Mondays workout

Incline BB

20 - 20

40 - 15

50 - 15

60 - 15

60/40 - 12,15

Cable crossover

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 8, 8

Decline Smith

10 - 10

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 5

EZ skull crusher

5 - 15, 15

10 - 10, 10

Overhead tricep

15, 12, 10, 10

Rope pressdown

30 - 10

40 - 10

50 - 7

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuesdays workout

Squat

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 10

50 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80 - 10

90 - 6

Single Leg extension

14 - 12, 12

21 - 12

28 - 12

Leg curl

35 - 12

42 - 12, 12

49 - 12, 12

56 - 12, 12

Leg press calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's workout

Standing OHP

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 8

Hammer press (facing machine)

5 - 12

10 - 12

12.5 - 12

15 - 12

17.5 - 12

Cable lat raise

5 - 15

10 - 12

15 - 10

20 - 6

Incline db lat raise

7.5 - 8, 8, 8

Lying cable front raise

14 - 10, 10, 10

Cable shrug (front SS rear)

40 - 15

60 - 15

80 - 12

95 - 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's workout

Close grip lat pull down

21 - 12

28 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 8

70 - 8

Deadlift

64 - 20

84 - 20

104 - 20

Machine pull down

15 - 8

20 - 8

25 - 8

Straight arm pull down

35 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 10

Cable curl

20 - 15

25 - 15

30 - 15

Rope curl

30 - 8

35 - 8

40 - 8

45 - 8

Lying BB curl

20 - 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's workout

Incline bb

20 - 10

40 - 10

50 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80\60 - 4\7

Machine press

12, 12, 12

Flat db fly

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 10

12 - 10

15 - 10

17.5 - 10

Skull crusher

15 - 12

25 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Rope pressdown

35 - 12, 12, 12, 10, 10

2 arm DB over head

20 - 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's leg workout

Squat

20 - 12

40 - 5

50 - 5

60 - 5

70 - 5

80 - 5

90 - 5

100 - 5

Walking db lunge

10 - 10, 10

Leg extension

42 - 12, 12, 12

Standing leg curl

14 - 10, 10

Seated leg curl

42 - 12, 12, 12

Calf raise

20, 20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's shoulder workout

Smith OHP

5 - 15

10 - 8

15 - 8

20 - 8

25 - 8

30 - 6

Hammer press (facing)

20 - 10, 10, 12

Db lat raise

5 - 12

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 12

Hold lat raise

2 sets

Db rear fly

5 - 12

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 10

Seated Db front raise

7.5 - 10, 10

Shrug front SS rear

60\60 - 12\10, 12\10

100\60 - 8\10, 8\10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Close grip lat pulldown

28 - 12

42 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 10

70 - 10

Wide machine row

20 - 8

30 - 8

40 - 8

50 - 8

Machine pull down

10 - 15

20 - 12, 12

10 - 15

BB curl

20 - 10, 10

25 - 10, 10, 10

DB hammer curl

7.5 - 10

9.5 - 10, 10

12.5 - 10

Behind head curl

5 - 12

10 - 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays workout

Flat bb

20 - 15

40 - 10

60 - 10

90 - 8, 8, 7

Drop set 60 - 5

Chest press

12, 12, 12, 12

Incline db fly

7.5 - 10

9.5 - 10

12 - 10

15 - 10

Cgbp

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8, 8

Db kickback

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

V bar press down

30 - 12

40 - 12

50 - 12

60 - 12

Incline machine press

35 - 35, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuesdays leg workout

Squat

20 - 12, 12

50 - 8

70 - 8, 8

80 - 8, 8

90 - 5, 5

Leg press

120 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Leg curl

42 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10

Leg extension

42 - 10, 10, 10

Calf press

20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's back workout

Low row

21 - 15

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 10

T bar row

15 - 8

30 - 8

45 - 8

60 - 8

75 - 6

Deadlift

60 - 10

90 - 8

120 - 8

150 - 8

180 - 8

Cable curl

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 10

50 - 8

One arm machine curl

10 - 12

15 - 12

20 - 6

EZ spider curl

5 - 12, 12, 12, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's shoulder workout

Hammer shoulder press

5 - 12

20 - 8

22.5 - 8

25 - 8

27.5 - 8

Machine shoulder press

5 - 10

10 - 10, 10, 10

Db lat raise

7.5 - 10

10 - 10

12.5 - 10

Db front raise

7.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Upright row

12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Mondays workout

Flat bb

20 - 12

50 - 10

80 - 8

100 - 6, 4

Decline bb

44 - 15

64 - 15, 15

Cable crosover

Top - 12, 12

Mid - 12, 12

Bottom - 12, 12

Dips

10, 10, 10, 8

V bar press down

40 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Db kickback

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuesdays workout

Squat

20 - 10, 10

50 - 6

70 - 6

80 - 6

90 - 6

Leg press

130 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Standing calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Leg curl

42 - 12

49 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Leg extension

42 -10

49 - 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's workout

Lat pulldown

28 - 15

42 - 10

56 - 8

63 - 8

70\35 - 8\15

Machine row

20 - 12

30 - 12

40 - 12

Db row

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

Incline db curl

4.5 - 10

7 - 10

9.5 - 10

12 - 11

Rope curl

12, 12, 12, 12

Spider curl

15 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did legs Saturday morning

Front squat

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 10, 10

50 - 10, 10

DB SLDL

7.5 - 12

15 - 8

17.5 - 8

20 - 8

22 - 8

Single leg extensions

14 - 12

21 - 12

28 - 12

Standing calf raise

12, 12, 10, 8, 8, 6

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and Tris today. New flat bench PB!

Flat bb press

20 - 12

50 - 10

70 - 8

80 - 8

90 - 6

100 - 2

105 - 2

110 - 2

120 - 1

Incline hammer press

15 - 12

20 - 12

25 - 12

30 - 12

Cable crossover

15, 15, 15, 15

Smith CGBP

15 - 8

20 - 8

25 - 8

30 - 8

V bar press down

15, 12, 12, 10, 10, 10

Overhead rope extension

30 - 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays back workout

Pull ups

6, 6, 6, 6

Low row

35 - 8

49 - 8

56 - 8

63 - 8

Deadlift

60 - 8

90 - 6

120 - 5

150 - 3

180 - 1

200 - 1

220 - fail

Machine T bar row

10 - 12

20 - 12

30 - 12

Cable curl

30 - 10

40 - 8

50 - 8

60 - 6

Spider curl

15 - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's leg workout

Squat

20 - 10

50 - 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8

Leg extension

42 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 12

63 - 12

SLDL

40 - 8, 8, 8

Leg curl

35 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 12

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Leg press calf raise

20, 20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders yesterday

Hammer shoulder press

5 - 12

15 - 12

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 12

Smith BNP

10 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Cable lat raise

10 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Rope pulls

15 - 12

20 - 12

25 - 12, 12

Machine shrug

40 - 10, 10

60\40 - 15\15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's leg workout

Front squat

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 10

Front squat SS Back squat

60 - 8\8, 8\8

Lying leg curl

7.5 - 10

12 - 10, 10, 10

Leg press

80 - 15

120 - 15

140 - 15

160 - 15

Leg press calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's chest workout

Flat bb

20 - 12

50 - 10

70 - 8

90 - 9

100 - 3

60 - 21

Incline hammer press

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 10

30\10 - 10\15

Incline fly

9.5 - 12, 12

12 - 12, 12

Dips

8, 8, 8, 8

V bar press down

35 - 12

40 - 12

50 - 12

60 - 10

Db kickback

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's leg workout

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8, 8

70 - 8

60 - 15

Leg press calf raise

12, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Leg curl

42 - 12, 12

49 - 10, 10

56 - 10, 10

Leg extension

35 - 10

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays back workout. Deadlifts felt heavy so had to stop earlier than expected.

Low row

28 - 12

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

Machine row

20 - 15

30 - 15

40 - 15

40\30\20 - 12\10\10

Deadlift

64 - 8

104 - 8

134 - 6

154 - 6

184 - 3

DB curl

7.5 - 10, 10

12 - 10, 10

Machine curl

30 - 8

35 - 8

40 - 8

Spider curl

15 - 10, 10

20 - 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thursdays shoulder workout

Hang clean & press

20 - 8

30 - 8

40 - 6, 6, 6

Smith ohp

10 - 8

12.5 - 8

15 - 8

20 - 8

Seated db lat raise

4.5 - 10

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Seated bent over rear fly

4.5 - 10

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

Lying front raise

15 - 10, 10, 10

Seated db shrug

30 - 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays leg workout

Front squat

20 - 8

30 - 8

40 - 8

50 - 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

DB SLDL

12.5 - 10

17.5 - 10, 10, 10

Leg press

120 - 12

140 - 12

160 - 12

180 - 12

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Leg ext\curl burnout

40\75

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and tris today

Flat bb

20 - 15

50 - 12

70 - 8

90 - 8

100 - 2

Incline db press

25 - 10

27.5 - 10

30 - 8, 8

Machine fly

12, 12, 12, 12

Rope press down

12, 12, 12, 12

Skull crusher

20 - 8

25 - 8

30 - 8, 8

Cable kickback

24, 24, 24, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

keep up the good work mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks mlydon. Plodding along!

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8

90 - 8

100 - 8

Walking db lunge

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

Leg press

12, 12, 12, 12

SLDL

40 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Standing calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's back workout

Lat pulldown

28 - 12

42 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 8, 8

Deadlift

64 - 8

104 - 8

134 - 8

144 - 6

154 - 6

T bar row

30 - 10

40 - 10

50 - 10

Close machine row (MTUT)

20 - 12

30 - 12, 12

Db curl

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

Concentration curl

4.5 - 15, 15, 15

Spider curl

20 - 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays shoulder workout

Smith OHP

5 - 10

10 - 10

15 - 10

20 - 8

25 - 6

Hammer shoulder press

10 - 8

20 - 8, 8, 8

Seated lat raise

7.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

DB front raise

7.5 - 8

12 - 8, 8

Machine shrug

20 - 12

30 - 12

40 - 12

50 - 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Saturdays workout

Front squat

20 - 8

30 - 8

40 - 8, 8

50 - 8, 8

60 - 8

Leg extensions

42 - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Leg curl

49 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Standing calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's chest workout

Flat bb

20 - 12

40 - 8

60 - 8

80 - 8

100/60 - 5/10

Incline hammer press

5 - 12

10 - 12

15 - 12

20 - 12

25 - 12

Cable crossover

15 - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Dips

10, 10, 10, 10

V bar press down

30 - 12

40 - 12

50 - 12

60 - 8

Db kickback

7.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's leg workout

Leg press (MTUT)

40 - 12

50 - 12

60 - 12

70 - 12

80 - 12

Squat

40 - 6

60 - 6

70 - 6

80 - 6

90 - 6

Db lunge

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

SLDL

20 - 10

40 - 8, 8, 8

Leg press calf raise

10, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Todays shoulder workout

Hammer shoulder press

5 - 12

10 - 10

20 - 8

22.5 - 8

25 - 8

27.5 - 8

Seated db press

12.5 - 10

15 - 10

17.5 - 10

20 - 10

Bb front raise

10 - 10, 10

15 - 10

Db lat raise

7 - 10, 10, 10

9.5 - 10, 10

Machine shrug

20 - 8

40 - 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's back session

Lat pulldown

28 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 12

Low row

35 - 10

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

Deadlift

64 - 8

104 - 6

134 - 5

154 - 5

174 - 5

184 - 3

Bb curl

10 - 10

20 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Db hammer curl

7.5 - 10

12.5 - 10, 10

Concentration curl

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Saturdays leg workout

Leg extension

14 - 20

28 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 10

63 - 10

DB front squat

7 - 10

9.5 - 10

12 - 10

15 - 10

17.5 - 10

Leg curl

35 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 12

Lying leg curl

7.5 - 10

12 - 10, 10, 10

Leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's chest workout

Flat bb bench

24 - 15

44 - 10

64 - 10

74 - 10

84 - 10

64 - 16

Decline bb

60 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Machine fly (MTUT)

No. 6 - 12

No. 7 - 12

No. 8 - 12

No. 9 - 12

CGBP

50 - 10

60 - 8

70 - 6, 6

V bar press down

30 - 15

35 - 15

40 - 15

45 - 15

Db kickback

7.5 - 12, 10, 10

9.5 - 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays leg workout

Squat

20 - 10

50 - 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 6

90 - 6

100 - 6

Db walking lunge

7.5 - 8

10 - 8

12.5 - 8

Lying leg curl

7.5 - 10, 10

9.5 - 10, 10

SLDL

40 - 8, 8

50 - 8, 8

Leg press calf raise

15, 8, 8, 8, 8

Standing calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today

Close grip pull down

28 - 12

42 - 12

56 - 10

70 - 10

Hammer pull down

15 - 12, 12

20 - 12, 12

Deadlift

60 - 10

100 - 10

140 - 3

170 - 3

190 - 2

Cable curl

20 - 12

25 - 12

35 - 10

45 - 10

Straight arm pull down

30 - 12

35 - 12

40 - 10

45 - 10

Incline db curl

7 - 15, 15, 15, 12

Bb curl (MTUT)

15 - 12, 12, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thursdays shoulder workout

Hammer shoulder press

5 - 15

10 - 15

15 - 15

20 - 15

25 - 10

Scissor shoulder press

5 - 8

10 - 8

15 - 8, 8

Db lat raise

7.5 - 10

9.5 - 10

12 - 10

15 - 8

Db front raise

7.5 - 8

9.5 - 8

12 - 8

15 - 8

Smith shrug (front SS rear)

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 10/8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Saturdays leg workout

Box squats

20 - 10

40 - 8

60 - 8

80 - 8, 8

90 - 8, 8

Leg press

80 - 20, 20, 20, 20

Leg press calf raise

10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15

Leg curl (2 leg SS 1 leg)

35/21 - 10/8

42/21 - 10/8

49/21 - 10/8

Decline crunch

8, 8, 8, 8

Hanging knee raise

8, 6, 6, 6

Seated crunch/raise

10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Mondays chest workout

Flat bb

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 8

90 - 8

Incline bb

44 - 10

54 - 10

64 - 8

69 - 8

44 - 35

Low incline db fly (MTUT)

7.5 - 12, 12, 12

9.5 - 12

Smith CGBP

10 - 12

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 10

V bar press down

30 - 12

40 - 12

50 - 12

60 - 8

Rope kickback

10 - 12

15 - 12

20 - 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays leg workout

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 8

60 - 8

80 - 8

100 - 6

110 - 5

Leg press

80 - 25

90 - 25

100 - 25

110 - 25

Leg extension

42 - 10, 10

28 (MTUT) - 12, 12

Leg curl

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

35 (MTUT) - 12, 12

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Leg press calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's shoulder workout

Hammer shoulder press

5 - 10

15 - 8

20 - 8

25 - 8

30/10 - 8, 15

Standing ohp

30 - 5

40 - 5, 5, 5, 5

Seated Db lat raise

7.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Lying db front raise

4.5 - 12

7 - 8, 8

Db shrug

30 - 10

32.5 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today was back day.

Close grip pulldown

21 - 15

35 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 10

Bb bent over row

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Deadlift

64 - 8

104 - 6

144 - 5

164 - 5

184 - 5

Bb curl

15 - 8

20 - 8

30 - 8

35 - 8

Machine curl (MTUT)

20 - 12

25 - 12, 12

20 - 12

Behind neck curl

14 - 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Squat

20 - 12

40 - 8

60 - 5

80 - 5

100 - 5

120 - 3

100/80/60/40 - 5/6/8/10

Walking db lunge

7.5 - 8, 8, 8

Db SLDL

9.5 - 10, 10

12.5 - 10, 10

Single leg extensions

21 - 12, 12

SUPERSET

Single leg curl

28 - 12, 12

Leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Seated calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back today

Low row

21 - 12

35 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 12

63 - 8

Lat pull down

28 - 10

42 - 10

56 - 8, 8

Deadlift

64 - 10

104 - 8

144 - 3

164 - 3

184 - 3

204 - 2

214 - 1

Cable curl

20 - 8

30 - 8

40 - 8

50 - 8

DB hammer curl

7.5 - 10

12.5 - 10, 10, 10

Db preacher curl

7 - 15, 15, 15, 15

Db row

30/20 - 10/12, 8/8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays shoulder workout

Standing bb ohp

20 - 8, 8

30 - 8

40 - 5, 5

42.5 - 5, 5

Lat raise

4.5 - 12

7 - 10

10 - 10

12 - 8

Hammer press (facing)

10 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Smith shrug

20 - 20

25 - 20

30 - 20

Smith cgbp

20 - 10

22.5 - 10

25 - 8

27.5 - 8

30 - 8

Straight bar press down

30 - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------

